# LISA III Available for Order



## james__bean

Was checking out the Triad Audio website and it looks like you can order the LISA III now. Although it might not fit the size requirements for some, its tempting for me because I always carrying around my PRII in my bag anyways. Anyone else thinking about getting one?


----------



## Assorted

I am so getting one. Just waiting for reply to my email 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Edit: hmm the *HERE* button has a mistake, it says "triadaudio@gmail._net_"...


----------



## Skylab

I ordered mine! WOOHOO. I knew the Lisa III would beat the Diablo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very much looking forward to getting the Lisa.


----------



## Assorted

I have a question: is that a covering over the inerts of the amp?


----------



## james__bean

Yes. There's pictures on the site of the Silver version too.


----------



## kamal007

nice..wondering on how do they compare to a move


----------



## cutthroat

Just ordered mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder how long the wait will be...


----------



## Remitrom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cutthroat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just ordered mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder how long the wait will be... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The standard Lisa III IS finished and stocked.. Thats the size of a checkbook
 one inch thick (aprox.) and sounds like heavon. 
 Satisfaction Guaranteed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Orders recieved this weekend will ship Monday.
 E-mail me directly for shipping cost outside the USA
 or any Questions triadaudio@gmail.com


----------



## khbaur330162

Do we have any impressions from people other than those trying to sell them?


----------



## flashbak

Ok, just curious what case options you folks ordered up? I went with the black anodized aluminum case/end panels, and black knobs.
 khbaur330162, we haven't gotten them yet, and have all been anxiously awaiting its arrival. However, you can read Skylab's review of a pre-production unit he got the chance to evaluate. There's is also a copy of the recent review done by Big Poppa thats been posted here, but inaccurately claimed the review was done by Phil LaRocca himself. Big Poppa has had a pre-production unit for a number of weeks running it through it paces. Both the above mentioned parties thought the Lisa III was the best transportable amp they have heard to date.


----------



## riceboy

I'm so tempted to order one. Okay gonna hide the wallet now lol. Can't wait to hear more impressions on this amp


----------



## xtreme4099

Big Poppa still has this amp as we speak, ive not swiped it from him yet hehe, might wanna try pm'ing him here, that guy is an audio nut in the truest sense of the word. If you are in the Seattle area, feel free to pm him to see if you could borrow it.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flashbak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, just curious what case options you folks ordered up? I went with the black anodized aluminum case/end panels, and black knobs.
 ......

 There's is also a copy of the recent review done by Big Poppa thats been posted here, but inaccurately claimed the review was done by Phil LaRocca himself. Big Poppa has had a pre-production unit for a number of weeks running it through it paces. Both the above mentioned parties thought the Lisa III was the best transportable amp they have heard to date._

 

I requested a LISA III Expedition in exotic wood case. I did not pick the wood but asked Brad to do it based on my preference. As I have no intent to carry the LISA around (it will be used as my office setup since my Solo is now sold) I think a LISA III in a unique handcrafted wood case is going to be a hallmark representating the dediation of two great gentlemen - Phil as a most respected "Uncle" in the headphile world, and Brad whose expertise in wood and dedication to make the LISA into a reality. 

 BTW, I was the one who posted the review thread and mistaken it as PPL's review. I did try to locate the thread to correct it but for reasons had not been able to get again. Will try again and put it right. My apologies.

 F. Lo


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kamal007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nice..wondering on how do they compare to a move_

 

Although I have not heard a Move, nor did I hear the LISA. But from what I have read, and from what I know about Phil as an audio designer, I think the Move is not in the same league as the LISA. Not even the Pocket Reference is going to hold its own in front of the LISA.

 I communicate with Phil a while back and according to him, only the PortaCode (the transportable version of the HeadCode) is going to beat the LISA, but not by a wide margin. This say alot about the LISA, as the HeadCode is what Phil considers to be the ultimate in sound, and cost 3 - 4 times a standard LISA, when it becomes available to the market..... one day.

 There may be other capable amps in the same league as the LISA, but for battery powered ones I doubt if there is one that can complete heads-on. Well, may be a Xin Reference will turn out to be one strange surprise ? Will see in August .....

 F. Lo


----------



## khbaur330162

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flashbak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_khbaur330162, we haven't gotten them yet, and have all been anxiously awaiting its arrival. However, you can read Skylab's review of a pre-production unit he got the chance to evaluate. There's is also a copy of the recent review done by Big Poppa thats been posted here, but inaccurately claimed the review was done by Phil LaRocca himself. Big Poppa has had a pre-production unit for a number of weeks running it through it paces. Both the above mentioned parties thought the Lisa III was the best transportable amp they have heard to date._

 

Sweet deal. I await to see some more impressions. I had read Big Poppa's review it looks like, but as you said, I thought it was done by PPL. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## james__bean

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I communicate with Phil a while back and according to him, only the PortaCode (the transportable version of the HeadCode) is going to beat the LISA, but not by a wide margin. This say alot about the LISA, as the HeadCode is what Phil considers to be the ultimate in sound, and cost 3 - 4 times a standard LISA, when it becomes available to the market..... one day._

 

Yeah, I've wanted a headcode since they were first announced but I've never been able to put together the scratch to get one. By the time the Portacode comes around maybe I'll finally have enough. That, or I can just start selling off all this random equipment I have lying around.


----------



## Nailzs

Question: What does the wood have to do with the LISA III?


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nailzs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Question: What does the wood have to do with the LISA III?_

 

Answers :-

 a) Wood is one way to decorate the LISA - the LISA is about the internals and she needs clothes before she can appear in public 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 b) Wood is a good way to personalised a LISA - because the uniqueness of wood grain no two wood case will be exactly the same

 c) Wood is one of the business Brad (another founder of TriadAudio) is it, and therefore this offers an unique opportunity to do a wood case properly by the expert. Have a wood casing is easier said than done - it requires a lot of expertise.

 d) Wood is another means for you to spend more money on your amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 e) Wood also reminds you to look after your LISA - because it is less tolerate to abuse than an extruded alumimun case.

 That's all I can think of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 F. Lo


----------



## Dexdexter

Could somebody be so kind as to re-post the LISA's physical dimensions? I'm having difficulty locating them on the Triad site.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could somebody be so kind as to re-post the LISA's physical dimensions? I'm having difficulty locating them on the Triad site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I clipped the text from Phil's posting at TraidAudio. I am however not 100% sure if these are the final dimenions. Hope Phil won't get mad about this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

_What LISA is Designed to do is provide the absolute finest sound one can obtain (IMHO) from any headphone amplifier that is operated by 9 Volt transistor radio type battery. This includes just about every pocket sized amp available from other manufactures. LISA III is an accumulation of The technical refinements found in my Previous portable Amplifier Designs.

 Measuring just 3 inches wide and just over an inch high LISA III Standard Edition is compact and quite portable yet has sound quality that rivals fine Home Amplifiers. 

 The LISA III Expedition Edition has the same footprint of 3 inches wide X 6.3 Inches in depth as the LISA III, However is 1.7 Inches in Hight. The Expedition Replaces the Standard versions 9 volt battery pair with Ultra high capacity (For this application) NI-MH battery with 14.7 Volts @ 2100 MAh. This will allow the Expedition to play over 50 Hours per charge at nominal listening levels.The Expedition Edition also has substantially increased Bias for the entire output stage allowing more depth of Image than the standard LISA.

 Both Versions of LISA III will have internal charging circuits that are set so that Both Versions require the same amount of recharge time 10-15 Hours. Both versions re built upon the same platform (PC Board) so as to accommodate volume manufacture by virtue of only requiring some part value changes to effect the Bias increase. Both versions require the same AC Adapter requirements of 24 Volts DC Regulated @ 500 mA with a 5mm X 2.1mm Coaxial DC power Plug (Male)_

 UnQuote

 Phil also restate the following a few days ago :-

 Quote :

_The difference between the Standard LISA and the Expedition is Hight as both have the same Width and depth however the standard LISA is about 1 inch in Hight and the Expedition about 1.7 Inches._

 Unquote.

 But I guess the exact dimensions may be a bit different depending on the casing material.

 Hope this helps.
 F. Lo


----------



## TzeYang

sigh, no diy board for this beautiful amp yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TzeYang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sigh, no diy board for this beautiful amp yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?_

 

I think the plan was to fulfil the commercial orders first (the first 50 ?), and then respond to the previous request for DIY boards, which will be sold under the buyer's undertaking for private, non-commercial use, and in limited quantities.

 You may as well send Phil or Brad an email to see if there is any change in plan.

 Regards,
 F. Lo


----------



## oicdn

To all those that own a PRII and are buying the Lisa amp....I will buy your PRII


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To all those that own a PRII and are buying the Lisa amp....I will buy your PRII 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I don't know what is the plan of others, but I am planning to hold on to my Pocket Reference. 

 The PRII does not necessarily overlap with the LISA. The PRII is definitely more portable, and its has, in my opinion, the best metal works design of all amps I have seen in the market, making it a collector's item, especially if Larry decides to drop the ball one day.....

 F. Lo


----------



## cutthroat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flashbak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, just curious what case options you folks ordered up? I went with the black anodized aluminum case/end panels, and black knobs._

 

I too ordered black everything.


----------



## flashbak

cutthroat, Good taste! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 BTW, if anyone needs to know where to get the Optional AC Adapter for the Lisa III, I can provide vendor and part #'s here in the US. My Adapter will be arriving this Tuesday.


----------



## cutthroat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flashbak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_cutthroat, Good taste! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 BTW, if anyone needs to know where to get the Optional AC Adapter for the Lisa III, I can provide vendor and part #'s here in the US. My Adapter will be arriving this Tuesday._

 

1.) Thanks!
 2.) Where can I buy an AC adapter?


----------



## MaloS

Ok, looking at pictures, size, and general stats. I don't want to see any comparisons short of RSA XP-7 vs Lisa III. This thing is so big its total bogus lol.


----------



## flashbak

Here ya go folks: It is obsolete but you can still buy from the following distributors:
 WM080-1950-760 ALLIED ELECTRONICS, INC. 64 7/26/2007
 WM080-1950-760 NEWARK 56 7/26/2007
 Direct links below:

http://www.alliedelec.com/Search/Sea...ABD88063C2617F

 http://www.newark.com/jsp/search/results.jsp?N=511&Ntk=PLS_MAN_BRAND_NAME|gensearch _001&Ntt=ELPAC%20POWER%20SYSTEMS|WM080-1950-760


----------



## daveDerek

i wonder how this device will compare to the Xin reference, which although considerably less expensive is getting rave reports on the beta units.


----------



## Remitrom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaloS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, looking at pictures, size, and general stats. I don't want to see any comparisons short of RSA XP-7 vs Lisa III. This thing is so big its total bogus lol._

 







 Phil P Larocco is an engineer and his attention to detail is extraordinary.
 When he takes pictures he is only inches away, to get detail. When I 
 placed a quarter, a plum and Lisa III on the same table and urged him
 to get them in the same picture for reference, he still cut off the amp.
 The Lisa II (sold as the PR II) is actually bigger in width & hieght than
 the Lisa III. III is longer and accommodates 1 & 1/2 times the # of parts
 having the 3rd channel and discreet component output stage. I am sure
 others will take pictures when they receive thier Lisa III's THIS WEEK
 and you will have more perspective s and reviews.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Remitrom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Lisa II (sold as the PR II) is actually bigger in width & hieght than the Lisa III. III is longer and accommodates 1 & 1/2 times the # of parts having the 3rd channel and discreet component output stage._

 

what's the 3rd channel for? is this a home thtr amp - center or sub channel?


----------



## wakeride74

I just got back from a So Cal trip and saw this... I'm assuming that those of us that signed up for one were emailed? I did not get an email but I requested the Expedition version... any ETA on that one???


----------



## Skylab

Wakerider you need to check the triadaudio.net forums, you probably have a PM there.


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wakerider you need to check the triadaudio.net forums, you probably have a PM there._

 

No pop-up notification so I did not notice I had a PM. Looks like about 2 weeks for the Expedition version... perfect! This will give me time to read more opinions on the standard version
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit - I also agree with MaloS... comparing the Lisa to smaller amps "true portables" will be nice to get an idea of its sound but for apples to apples the Headroom Desktop portable and XP-7 would make for the most valid comparisons.


----------



## MaloS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Remitrom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Phil P Larocco is an engineer and his attention to detail is extraordinary.
 When he takes pictures he is only inches away, to get detail. When I 
 placed a quarter, a plum and Lisa III on the same table and urged him
 to get them in the same picture for reference, he still cut off the amp.
 The Lisa II (sold as the PR II) is actually bigger in width & hieght than
 the Lisa III. III is longer and accommodates 1 & 1/2 times the # of parts
 having the 3rd channel and discreet component output stage. I am sure
 others will take pictures when they receive thier Lisa III's THIS WEEK
 and you will have more perspective s and reviews. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I held a Lisa III Prototype (the wooden one) in my own hands, does that count? =] No, I am not against its sound and topology, it is a nice amplifier, as is the PRII, but honestly...its HUUUGE... I have alot of fun seeing how both of them are called portable =] Sorry, don't take me too seriously.


----------



## flashbak

Well just for clarification the Lisa III has always been referred to as a transportable amp.


----------



## oicdn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaloS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, looking at pictures, size, and general stats. I don't want to see any comparisons short of RSA XP-7 vs Lisa III. This thing is so big its total bogus lol._

 

I don't think it's TOO big. Now if it were a box, sure, but it's as flat as a checkbook. People carry checkbooks all the time, all over the place.

 I think some people get a little out of hand with saying something is huge. A Hornet is not huge, yet people border it on being "portable"...What???? A Hornet is tiny, as is an SR71. A TH is just rediculously small.

 Honestly, if you put a 4th gen iMod on top of it, it won't look so large...it's just longer than your average amp....but it's also flatter...


----------



## Skylab

Just got my shipping confirmation - I will have my LISA by the end of the week!


----------



## MaloS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't think it's TOO big. Now if it were a box, sure, but it's as flat as a checkbook. People carry checkbooks all the time, all over the place.

 I think some people get a little out of hand with saying something is huge. A Hornet is not huge, yet people border it on being "portable"...What???? A Hornet is tiny, as is an SR71. A TH is just rediculously small.

 Honestly, if you put a 4th gen iMod on top of it, it won't look so large...it's just longer than your average amp....but it's also flatter..._

 

I am a bit weird, I consider everything bigger than my cellphone too big for my pocket, but I guess we should differentiate between portable and pocket amplifier =] (mind you, my DAP is also very small). On the case of size issues with Hornet/SR71 - they are thick, which is problematic for having in your pocket...


----------



## blessingx

Do we yet know the price of the Expedition Edition yet?


----------



## FallenAngel

Damn this is one amazing amp. I was following the design phase and according to the schematics, it's INCREDIBLE! Fully 3-channel discrete output stage with a nice voltage gain stage and finally, a portable amp that runs with enough voltage!


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blessingx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do we yet know the price of the Expedition Edition yet?_

 

$550 from what I've read.

 MaloS - IMO I will just go straight out of my iPod if I was walking around and using something in pocket... too much hassle. I see the Lisa the same as the XP-7... a transportable amp that gets very close to the SQ of larger home amps but something that can still be put in a backpack and brought to work for use via desktop or carried on a airplane for in-flight bliss. Way to big to lug around on your person though!


----------



## buddha911

Is the "Expedition" just a lisa III with rechargeable batteries?


----------



## flashbak

Here's the explanation from Phil LaRocco the designer of the Lisa III, with regard to the Expedition:

 "The LISA III Expedition Edition has the same footprint of 3 inches wide X 6.3 Inches in depth as the LISA III, However is 1.7 Inches in Hight. The Expedition Replaces the Standard versions 9 volt battery pair with Ultra high capacity (For this application) NI-MH battery with 14.7 Volts @ 2100 MAh. This will allow the Expedition to play over 50 Hours per charge at nominal listening levels.The Expedition Edition also has substantially increased Bias for the entire output stage allowing more depth of Image than the standard LISA."

*Note: This information regarding bias may longer be the case with the production unit. I am awaiting confirmation on it!*


----------



## cooperpwc

Looking forward to hearing a comparison of the standard and Expedition versions of the Lisa III. I'm one of those people for whom a transportable amp makes sense. I would love an amp that can be caried around my home from location to location but that has home amp quality. There's a market for such a beast and I'm an example of it.

 The other comparison that I (and many) would like to see is Lisa III (either or both versions) and Xin Reference...


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flashbak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here ya go folks: It is obsolete but you can still buy from the following distributors:
 WM080-1950-760 ALLIED ELECTRONICS, INC. 64 7/26/2007
 WM080-1950-760 NEWARK 56 7/26/2007
 Direct links below:

http://www.alliedelec.com/Search/Sea...ABD88063C2617F

 http://www.newark.com/jsp/search/results.jsp?N=511&Ntk=PLS_MAN_BRAND_NAME|gensearch _001&Ntt=ELPAC%20POWER%20SYSTEMS|WM080-1950-760_

 

Why does the third prong on that look weird? Have we confirmed that this will work with the Lisa for US customers???


----------



## flashbak

That part # is directly from Phil LaRocco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Yes, it does look a little different but I don't see why it wouldn't work, since it is just the ground terminal and the tip just looks open. I'll have a look tonight since mine arrived on Tuesday.


----------



## flashbak

Wakeride74,
 Just checked the AC Adapter and it is normal looking


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flashbak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wakeride74,
 Just checked the AC Adapter and it is normal looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sweet! Where are y'all getting your batteries from?


  Quote:


 I was following the design phase and according to the schematics, it's INCREDIBLE! Fully 3-channel discrete output stage with a nice voltage gain stage and finally, a portable amp that runs with enough voltage! 
 

Can someone explain what this means to my ears?? I don't speak tech very well


----------



## flashbak

They are supplied with the amp. Standard has (2) 9V rechargables, the Expedition uses a pack that consists of 12 AA rechargables. 
 To answer your second question, it translates into superb performance!


----------



## dfkt

I hope high-end Triad Audio doesn't get sued by low-end Behringer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 (Sorry for off-topic, but that logo is really obvious...)


----------



## cutthroat

I just got home from work. I walked inside the door and my girlfriend presented me with a package. The box said triad audio. Inside of course was the Lisa III. I was surprise that she let me have it so soon, as this is intended to be a birthday gift. My birthday is not until November, but I expected the wait to be much longer.

 I instantly hooked up my iMod to the Lisa and plugged in my ms2i's. I have limited experience with amps, but I can safely say that this is without a doubt the nicest amp i have ever heard! There is a great improvement in SQ across the board over my hornet. It makes my Alessandros sound more spacious, and the added detail is awesome.

 These are only my first and limited impressions, but I am super excited about the Lisa III. 

 Best. Birthday. Present. Ever. Thanks honey!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: I can't wait to get my Darth Beyers and try them with this amp.


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cutthroat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just got home from work. I walked inside the door and my girlfriend presented me with a package. The box said triad audio. Inside of course was the Lisa III. I was surprise that she let me have it so soon, as this is intended to be a birthday gift. My birthday is not until November, but I expected the wait to be much longer.

 I instantly hooked up my iMod to the Lisa and plugged in my ms2i's. I have limited experience with amps, but I can safely say that this is without a doubt the nicest amp i have ever heard! There is a great improvement in SQ across the board over my hornet. It makes my Alessandros sound more spacious, and the added detail is awesome.

 These are only my first and limited impressions, but I am super excited about the Lisa III. 

 Best. Birthday. Present. Ever. Thanks honey!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: I can't wait to get my Darth Beyers and try them with this amp._

 

Ok if there is one there must be more so speak up all of you that have received Lisa!

 cutthroat - How are the vocals and bass compared to the Hornet??? I love the forward/intimate vocal presentation of the Hornet and I love my bass


----------



## cutthroat

Out of the box the vocals seem clearer and slightly more forward than with the Hornet. The bass quality is much better, and the quantity is adjustable via the bass control knob. BTW the bass knob on my Lisa is engraved "Base."


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cutthroat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Out of the box the vocals seem clearer and slightly more forward than with the Hornet. The bass quality is much better, and the quantity is adjustable via the bass control knob. BTW the bass knob on my Lisa is engraved "Base." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

As in "home base"? lol!

 Sound like a winner... I ordered mine today in all black. I was going to wait for the Expedition but it sounds like the differences will be minimal and the trade off in size will not be worth it for my use.

 BTW - Ken at ALO might have something special on the way for Lisa owners


----------



## Assorted

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wakeride74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BTW - Ken at ALO might have something special on the way for Lisa owners
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No speculations, or are you keeping us in the dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is it like some dedicated interconnect, accessory?


----------



## cutthroat

right angle rca's maybe?


----------



## ppl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flashbak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's the explanation from Phil LaRocco the designer of the Lisa III, with regard to the Expedition:

 "The LISA III Expedition Edition has the same footprint of 3 inches wide X 6.3 Inches in depth as the LISA III, However is 1.7 Inches in Hight. The Expedition Replaces the Standard versions 9 volt battery pair with Ultra high capacity (For this application) NI-MH battery with 14.7 Volts @ 2100 MAh. This will allow the Expedition to play over 50 Hours per charge at nominal listening levels.The Expedition Edition also has substantially increased Bias for the entire output stage allowing more depth of Image than the standard LISA."

*Note: This information regarding bias my longer be the case with the production unit. I am awaiting confirmation on it!*_

 


 my statement quoted is no longer true regarding the Higher Bias setting on the Expedition. The wood prototype Skylab reviewed was a standard Amp and thus standard Bias. The Expedition PIG POPPA Reviewed was an Expedition and was at a Higher Bias. Both these were prototypes. The CRD Diodes required for the High Bias setting became unavailable at the time the Mass order of parts for this Lot of Amps were ordered. One of the reasons Triad Audio is able to offer this complex of an amp packaged so well at this price point is not only the result of Design efficiency but in addition is also made possible by buying in Bulk.

 All LISA III's produced for this first batch that are offered for sale at this moment in time are of standard Bias regardless of the model, both the Expedition and the standard models offered for sale are of the same Bias. The only difference Electrically between the two is the Up-graded batteries from 9 Volt 150 mAH NI-MH to 2000 mAH AA celled Battery pack and thus offering long run time between charges, Moreover since the Batteries are discharging at a small rate there life expectancy should be a Very Very long time. To acomidate this extra large battery the charging circuit is also reset to charge at a Higher current, this is simply done by changing a resistor and thus both Models use the same Charging Circuit except the current set resistor value is different. 

 I apologize for not mentioning this right away prior to your ordering, With all the many things i have had to do latly this detail sliped my mind.


----------



## PFKMan23

Assuming that a new parts order is needed at some point in the future, will the higher bias be used in the Expedition amps of that vintage?


----------



## Remitrom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hope high-end Triad Audio doesn't get sued by low-end Behringer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















 (Sorry for off-topic, but that logo is really obvious...)_

 





 Well I really did not copy them. We started with a much older symbol from
 the Masons. also on dollar bills The "all seeing eye" is an eye inside of a equilateral triangle. sometimes with a brick wall behind it. We thought
 "THE ALL HEARING EAR" was more descriptive of this amp. The triangle represents the trinity, The triad of that third channel that separates this 
 amp from the rest. Then the rectangle including our registered 
 name was stretched out to the "Phi" ratio. The most used ratio in nature and also harmonious in music forming the major cord.. 1.618andon&onforever
 So this is actually very ancient symbolism from the very beginning of time.
 I hope that is cleared up..


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Assorted* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No speculations, or are you keeping us in the dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is it like some dedicated interconnect, accessory?_

 

I'll leave the specifics to Ken


----------



## Skylab

My Lisa is on the UPS truck! Come on UPS, get here!


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Lisa is on the UPS truck! Come on UPS, get here!_

 

Bummer for you, they suck... I get Fed Ex and USPS faster every time. Mine is en route... should have it tomorrow or Monday at the latest. Either way I'll be bringing it to the Nor Cal mini-meet... someone want to loan me a Xin referrence to bring with it?


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ppl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_All LISA III's produced for this first batch that are offered for sale at this moment in time are of standard Bias regardless of the model, both the Expedition and the standard models offered for sale are of the same Bias._

 

Well that makes the decision easier. Assuming that swapping rechargable 9 volt batteries if necessary is fairly easy, the arguments for the expedition grow thinner and size probably wins out to my (and most people's) needs.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cutthroat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_EDIT: I can't wait to get my Darth Beyers and try them with this amp._

 

Oh... Once your Darths arrive, impressions of this combination please!


----------



## cutthroat

You bet!
 Just from listening to the Lisa for the last several hours, I am even more anxious to receive my Darths (if that's possible). Judging by the Lisa's sound sig, and what I've read about the Darth Beyers, It should be a killer combo.


----------



## Skylab

Listening to Lisa III with Darth Beyers right now. Yummy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pics:


----------



## wakeride74

Nice Skylab! Are you hearing any differences from the tester you reviewed?

 What's up with the "base" sp?


----------



## cooperpwc

Cool, Skylab. That appears to be a 1/4" jack. RCA inputs. All very 'home amp'.

 Now with just a spelling checker, they can finalise their design. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It does look very nice.


----------



## Skylab

Yeah, LMAO about the "Base". Oh well. I guess nothing can be perfect. It actually looks nicer than I expected overall.

 I hesitate to say too much about it's sound until I break it in for 100 hours or so, but it certainly sounds excellent.


----------



## flashbak

I'm pissed! UPS couldn't deliver my amp today because it was shipped without and apartment # in the address! Of course I tracked it all day, and they didn't post that info until late in the day when it was already too late for them to attempt delivery again. So I called just a few minutes ago to give them the apartment #. So tomorrow now.....damn......always me!!


----------



## flashbak

Skylab,
 Please have a listen with the E500 since neither Phil nor Brad had IEM's to test it with. Is there any hiss with them?

 Regards,


----------



## slwiser

Skylab has to wait out his 100 hour self imposed limit before telling us anything, right? NOT, come on go ahead and tell us, something.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wakeride74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 What's up with the "base" sp?_

 

first thing i noticed. how did they not see that.


----------



## BIG POPPA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flashbak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Skylab,
 Please have a listen with the E500 since neither Phil nor Brad had IEM's to test it with. Is there any hiss with them?

 Regards,_

 

I did not hear any hiss with my Westones and the proto.


----------



## flashbak

I'm sure they did see it, but the correction would have delayed the release of the product, and they wanted to keep their word on the release date. I know the panels were sent out to the engraver just days before the units shipped.


----------



## cutthroat

"Ya, my engraver showed me the first attempt, after asking for V for volume
 and B for bass, she gave me Vol. and Bal, ! so I said the be is for bass. OK
 go ahead and do the rest. So I recieved the 19 misspelled
 so I had 19 engraved as yours. That is corrected on the next batch, So you
 will have a collectors item, or I will replace it if you like."

 Brads response when I sent him an e-mail about the "base" spelling.


----------



## cutthroat

One more thing......I just plugged my E500s into the Lisa. There is a slight amount of hiss, even with volume and "base" turned all the way down. But it is not enough to be terribly bothersome. I'm keeping my hornet, so I doubt that I'll be using the E500s with the Lisa anyhow.


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cutthroat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_"Ya, my engraver showed me the first attempt, after asking for V for volume
 and B for bass, she gave me Vol. and Bal, ! so I said the be is for bass. OK
 go ahead and do the rest. So I recieved the 19 misspelled
 so I had 19 engraved as yours. That is corrected on the next batch, So you
 will have a collectors item, or I will replace it if you like."

 Brads response when I sent him an e-mail about the "base" spelling._

 

I think it's kinda funny... any idea how many have been shipped so far? Someone needs to start a Lisa III impressions thread
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Silver face and black body... Skylab must be a Raiders fan
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it does look sharp though!


----------



## BIG POPPA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wakeride74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think it's kinda funny... any idea how many have been shipped so far? Someone needs to start a Lisa III impressions thread
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Silver face and black body... Skylab must be a Raiders fan
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it does look sharp though!_

 

I'm a Raiders Fan


----------



## flashbak

I was afraid of that issue with the E500's! I know they've asked me for feedback on it because like I said they didn't use IEM's to test it. Sounds like the gain needs to be lowered to 3 for folks using IEM's instead of the default of 5.


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flashbak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Skylab,
 Please have a listen with the E500 since neither Phil nor Brad had IEM's to test it with. Is there any hiss with them?

 Regards,_

 

Will do.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Skylab has to wait out his 100 hour self imposed limit before telling us anything, right? NOT, come on go ahead and tell us, something._

 

Interesting, Brad's opinion is that the Lisa III should not change with break in. I'm listening to it right now, and it's every bit as impressive as the prototype. I haven't done any actual comparisons yet, but certainly the Lisa III is a *terrific* sounding amp.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the plan was to fulfil the commercial orders first (the first 50 ?), and then respond to the previous request for DIY boards, which will be sold under the buyer's undertaking for private, non-commercial use, and in limited quantities.

 You may as well send Phil or Brad an email to see if there is any change in plan.

 Regards,
 F. Lo_

 

Yeah, given the chance I'd rather DIY a Lisa III for the enjoyment of the build. Any update on this Triad?


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BIG POPPA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm a Raiders Fan
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

Me too! I just prefer to distance myself from the thugs that usually represent the Raider fan base


----------



## flashbak

Yippie, my all Black Lisa III finally arrived today, and I'm presently listening to it as I type this. It's very cool to have been issued s/n:001 of 100! Impressions will follow after I've gotten some quality time with it. Wow....BTW, I do detect a slight backround hiss with my E500's, however none with my Triple-Fi Pros. The first thing I have to say is I'm struck by just how real and natural everything sounds, and this is only out of a standard Turbo dock interfaced to a 30Gb IPod Video. I can't wait to hear it with my IMod 5.5 since it already sounds excellent.


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flashbak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yippie, my all Black Lisa III finally arrived today, and I'm presently listening to it as I type this. It's very cool to have been issued s/n:001 of 100! Impressions will follow after I've gotten some quality time with it. Wow....BTW, I'm not hearing any hiss whatsoever with my E500's or Triple-Fi Pros. The first thing I have to say is I'm struck just how real and natural everything sounds, and this is only out of a standard Turbo dock interfaced to a 30Gb IPod Video. I can't wait to hear it with my IMod 5.5 since it already sounds excellent._

 

How does it compare to your Move? What are the main differences between the two? Also how much of an impact does the bass or "base"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 knob have?


----------



## flashbak

Sorry, guy I'll need more time....just haven't gotten around to it yet. I'll do some comparisons later on tonight. The Move doesn't have that many hours on it so it should be a pretty reasonable comparison. I can tell you this, I notice no harshness whatsoever from the Lisa III presentation. The low end is pretty amazing without even messing with the *base* knob


----------



## flashbak

wakeride74,
 The Move is definitely thinner sounding then the Lisa III. The only word that constantly comes to mind when listening to the Lisa III is realism! Everything just sounds real like it is being performed right in front of you. Another attribute is that it doesn't display the harshness on certain tracks that other amps do, yet the highs are right there in full force. Amazingly transparent! It also has a much more robust low end then the Move. It is one hell of an amp! I've been listening to it via an IPod 30Gb Video with a Turbo dock on it for line out all night. Can you imagine how this thing is going to sound with my IMod 5.5! Tomorrow for that! Congratulations to Phil and Brad for bringing a wonderful product to the audio community!


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flashbak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yippie, my all Black Lisa III finally arrived today, and I'm presently listening to it as I type this._

 

Congrats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Would love to see some nice pics of the all-black...


----------



## flashbak

Pictures of Lisa III in following posts


----------



## flashbak

Oops, back to the drawing board.


----------



## flashbak

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## flashbak

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## flashbak

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Dexdexter

Ah, very nice indeed. Thanks for posting the photos!


----------



## flashbak

Your welcome


----------



## wakeride74

Nice amp flashbak! I should have mine by Monday, I'll get some pics of it and the Move so people can see the size difference.


----------



## flashbak

*Lisa III size comparisons to Meier Move*


----------



## flashbak




----------



## flashbak




----------



## BIG POPPA

Hey flashbak, Post those picture of Lisa Proto with the Tomahawk. I'm not good at it.


----------



## flashbak

Hey Big Poppa,
 Can't I sold that unit weeks ago.......


----------



## flashbak

*For BIG POPPA!*


----------



## flashbak

*Another for BIG POPPA!*


----------



## Bolardito

I was about to place an order until I read thet the E500 hisses with it. Can anyone report on this?? I really like to get the Lisa II but I only use IEM (the E500 in particular) so it would be a major drawback for me if causes hiss.


----------



## Bolardito

Can someone please comment on the pertformance of the E500 and the Lisa III? Is the hiss very noticeable when music is playing? Also is it possible to adjust the gain manually?

 Thanks a lot, I'm just about to buy the Lisa III to use with E500


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bolardito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can someone please comment on the pertformance of the E500 and the Lisa III? Is the hiss very noticeable when music is playing? Also is it possible to adjust the gain manually?

 Thanks a lot, I'm just about to buy the Lisa III to use with E500_

 

From what I've read so far there seems to be mixed opinions about hiss with the E500 or other IEM's. I've only read one person that heard a hiss. I should have mine today and will give it a good listen with my ES2's which I can guarantee you are more sensitive than the E500's, so if there is a audible hiss I'll let you know.


----------



## flashbak

There is indeed a very slight hiss with the E500 unlike my UE Triple-Fi's which exhibit no such hiss. It is really very subtle and doesn't really concern me, but by all means let us know what you think.


----------



## Bolardito

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wakeride74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_From what I've read so far there seems to be mixed opinions about hiss with the E500 or other IEM's. I've only read one person that heard a hiss. I should have mine today and will give it a good listen with my ES2's which I can guarantee you are more sensitive than the E500's, so if there is a audible hiss I'll let you know._

 

Ok, thanks I'll be waiting for your review!


----------



## flashbak

Bolardito,
 E500 hiss is undetectable once the music starts.


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flashbak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_






[/url][/IMG]_

 

WoW, so beautiful....it drives me to have one.


----------



## Skylab

I tried the E500's with my LISA and yes, there is hiss. I think the LISA is a strange match for IEM's from a use perspective, but if that really is what someone intends, I would ask Triad for a lower gain version, or get hold of an Oehlbeck 120 ohm adapter, which eliminates the hiss.


----------



## Bolardito

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I tried the E500's with my LISA and yes, there is hiss. I think the LISA is a strange match for IEM's from a use perspective, but if that really is what someone intends, I would ask Triad for a lower gain version, or get hold of an Oehlbeck 120 ohm adapter, which eliminates the hiss._

 

Where can I get the Oehlbeck 120 ohm adapter? I also own the Etymotic ER4P and the cable to convert it to S (ER4P-24), is that adapter similar to the one you metion?


----------



## flashbak

Skylab,
 My IEM's sound wonderful on the Lisa III. Since neither Phil nor Brad had IEM's they weren't sure how the default gain of 5 would work with IEM's and requested feedback. As with the PRII (mk2) the lowest setting of its gain switch was set to a gain of 3. I'm sure that setting would work fine with the E500s. Honestly the hiss is so far down it easily gets lost in the music.


----------



## Bolardito

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flashbak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Skylab,
 My IEM's sound wonder on the Lisa III. Since neither Phil nor Brad had IEM's they weren't sure how the default gain of 5 would work with IEM's and requested feedback. As with the PRII (mk2) the lowest setting of its gain switch was set to a gain of 3. I'm sure that setting would work fine with the E500s. Honestly the hiss is so far down it easily gets lost in the music._

 

Flashbak,

 So is there a gain switch on the Lisa?? I thought there was a default setting of 5 which can't be changed.


----------



## flashbak

No gain switch, Phil didn't want to use one because of signal degradation. It requires a slight circuit modification to lower the gain.


----------



## Bolardito

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flashbak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No gain switch, Phil didn't want to use one because of signal degradation. It requires a slight circuit modification to lower the gain._

 

He told me it was not possible to lower the gain to 3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That the gain setting of 5 was tested with IEMs and worked fine

 Only option was to increase gain, not decrease it, and the minimum 5. I think he already sent it! So your amp has the 3 gain?? you report of low hiss is based on 3 gain setting?


----------



## TzeYang

guys, if you're having hiss problems, perhaps it's time for you to run it at discreet mode.

 WARNING DON"T SIMPLY TRY THIS, ASK PPL BEFORE DOING ANYTHING:

 1) Remove L and R opamps
 2) Jumper + (Non inverting input), to Compensation Output (Pin 5)

 That's it. A feedback free, unity gain, super quiet discreet buffer for your IEMs!


----------



## Loftprojection

If someone has Audio Technica W5000 or others, could you report if there is hiss with those? AT cans are also very sensitive so I wonder if they will be doing the same as E500...


----------



## flashbak

Bolardito, 
 No mine is set to the default gain of 5. I really don't think it is an issue hence why you were given that info.


----------



## Bolardito

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flashbak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bolardito, 
 No mine is set to the default gain of 5. I really don't think it is an issue hence why you were given that info._

 

Thanks a lot Flashbak, I'm really excited..just two days to have it on my hands..it will blow the Tomahawk. 

 I was waiting for the Xin Reference but propably I would have waited months to get it (and I don't think it will better the Lisa) so I think I made the right decision!


----------



## flashbak

You did! What a wonderful piece of audio equipment it is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Enjoy it, and make sure to post your impressions.


----------



## ppl

Hello
 Please not that i have previously made it quite clear that LISA is not intended to be used with IEM type Headphones, She instead is intended for Hard to drive full size Headphones like The HD-650's with effortless authority. this is why two 9 volt batteries are used to obtain the required voltage swing, in addition full size headphones like the MDR-CD3000 work quite well with LISA III without Hiss because of the fully discrete high current output stage. Indeed when i say Transportable i assume the user wants to use his full size home Headphones without being attached to a Power umbilical cord. 

 Some misinformations regarding the gain settings and such need some clarification.

 (1) the LISA III with Op- Amps installed is unity gain stable. and therefore requires no circuit modification other than changing one resistor to obtain any gain one desires from unity to AV= 30 (29.5dB) However since the Bass boost requires gain this function will not work with unity gain. A gain of AV=2 is the most desirable low gain setting so as to obtain some bass boost Function.

 (2) At no time do i recall telling any one i tested the LISA II with IEM and they were fine. I do not have no do i use these type of Headphones.

 (3) If someone is having hiss issues with there LISA III with IEM's i could possibly Arrange for the Gain to be lowered to AV=2 however at your cost and no guarantee this will solve the hiss issue


----------



## slwiser

^You know it does not matter, the customer is right even if they want to drive a car with it.

 I can't find it but I thought you had made some stated to this effect a long time ago about low impedance headphones somewhere.


----------



## ppl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





^You know it does not matter, the customer is right even if they want to drive a car with it.

 I can't find it but I thought you had made some stated to this effect a long time ago about low impedance headphones somewhere._

 

Again i do not Design Amps for the sensibilities of others i Design stuff i personally want and i then have someone make them if others find that what i like, fits there style, then Great! people can have it and quickly, However if this amp is not what you want then it is allot easer for you to buy something else more suitable to your needs than for me to change a splendid design simply to please what people perceive they want. there was a time i did not no would i have ever considered offering my Audio Designs to the Public however im getting soft in my old age. the statements regarding low impedance Headphones refer to Sony, AT and Grado Full size models and these do not hiss with lisa


----------



## Skylab

I agree. The LISA doesn't hiss at all with any of the full size headphones I have, and to use the Lisa with IEM's is a very odd match indeed. With full sized cans, the Lisa delivers the sonic goods like no other battery-powered amp I have ever heard. It really has to be heard to be fully appreciated.

 But if you want to use IEMs primarily, I'd advise to buy a RSA Tomahawk or Meier MOVE. I am going to take the LISA on trips, but I won't be using it on the airplane; I will use the Move or TH for that. I WILL use the Lisa on the Hotel though


----------



## flashbak

Folks, let me state it again. My IEM's (E500's and UE Triple -Fi's) have never sounded better then with the Lisa III! So even though it wasn't specifically designed for IEM's they still without doubt will benefit from this wonderful amp! It is highly organic in nature and the realism is just wonderful! Just my two cents. The hiss level with E500's is so far down that the minute the music plays it's no longer detectable (at least to me) , and I detect no hiss whatsoever with the Triple-Fi. I like IEM's and have used them with the Tomahawk/Hornet, Meier Move, and never have they sounded this good to me!


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will use the Move or TH for that. I WILL use the Lisa on the Hotel though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

So you have to build another rig - Hotel Rig


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flashbak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Folks, let me state it again. My IEM's (E500's and UE Triple -Fi's) have never sounded better then with the Lisa III! So even though it wasn't specifically designed for IEM's they still without doubt will benefit from this wonderful amp! It is highly organic in nature and the realism is just wonderful! Just my two cents. The hiss level with E500's is so far down that the minute the music plays it's no longer detectable (at least to me) , and I detect no hiss whatsoever with the Triple-Fi. I like IEM's and have used them with the Tomahawk/Hornet, Meier Move, and never have they sounded this good to me!_

 

It sounds so subtle that unless you are listening to some classical or maybe some very soft Jazz where the smalles light will be heard in a pitch black background it would not be audible.

 Shipping was a little slow but I should have mine today and will report back on any hiss and how much with the ES2's. IEM's may be an odd combo given the amps size but it's still very pratical for desktop applications IMO.

 Phil - Any word on that bass knob mod?


----------



## ppl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wakeride74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It sounds so subtle that unless you are listening to some classical or maybe some very soft Jazz where the smalles light will be heard in a pitch black background it would not be audible.

 Shipping was a little slow but I should have mine today and will report back on any hiss and how much with the ES2's. IEM's may be an odd combo given the amps size but it's still very pratical for desktop applications IMO.

 Phil - Any word on that bass knob mod?_

 

I am sorry i am at a loss regarding Bass Knob mod please explain?
 TIA


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ppl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am sorry i am at a loss regarding Bass Knob mod please explain?
 TIA_

 

You had mentioned that the bass response from the bass knob can be altered to offer a greater bass increase by changing a capacitor. I was wondering if you were able to find out what this would cost and what the turn-around time would be?

 I know another Lisa owner who might like this as well. I should have mine today (i hope) so I should know if I want to pursue this by tomorrow.


----------



## wakeride74

Ok I just got my Lisa today... my GS1000's came too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope the Lisa arived with the batteries near dead because the GS1000's are distorting and are having some warbling or pitch issues on certain vocals. I'll try some new batteries when I get home... hope my GS1000's are not defective!

 As far as the Lisa with the ES2's yes, definitly a hiss or what sounds like air or light wind in the very background. This was not audible with the GS1000's. Synergy with the ES2's is pretty nice... very full sounding and all the notes and instruments seem to be very well articulated. The bass knob does a pretty fine job but I wouldn't mine a littel more
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Take this with a grain of salt from someone who like the PS-1's with flats. Unfortunatly I think the background noise may just be a bit too distracting for me to use this amp with my E500's but I will do some more testing at home with some fresh batteries. I'm also using a crumby rat shack RCA-mini which I'm sure does not help things.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ppl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Again i do not Design Amps for the sensibilities of others i Design stuff i personally want and i then have someone make them if others find that what i like, fits there style, then Great! people can have it and quickly,_

 

Hi Phil

 I read (and it may not be true) that you are considering selling the pcb for LisaIII at a later date. Is this really a possibility or would I be waiting for nothing? Given a preference, I'd like the enjoyment of a build if possible.

 Thanks!


----------



## Bolardito

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wakeride74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok I just got my Lisa today... my GS1000's came too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope the Lisa arived with the batteries near dead because the GS1000's are distorting and are having some warbling or pitch issues on certain vocals. I'll try some new batteries when I get home... hope my GS1000's are not defective!

 As far as the Lisa with the ES2's yes, definitly a hiss or what sounds like air or light wind in the very background. This was not audible with the GS1000's. Synergy with the ES2's is pretty nice... very full sounding and all the notes and instruments seem to be very well articulated. The bass knob does a pretty fine job but I wouldn't mine a littel more
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Take this with a grain of salt from someone who like the PS-1's with flats. Unfortunatly I think the background noise may just be a bit too distracting for me to use this amp with my E500's but I will do some more testing at home with some fresh batteries. I'm also using a crumby rat shack RCA-mini which I'm sure does not help things._

 

Ok let us know how it went with the E500


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bolardito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok let us know how it went with the E500_

 

I don't have the E500's... customs > universals
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry for the typo

 After spending a little more time with Lisa it almost hurts to go back to the Move. Don't get me wrong I still don't think the Move can not be beat at that price but the Lisa really lets you hear what you had no idea was missing in the music. This amp is very impressive! The hiss seems to be less of an issue and is not even audible with the GS1000's or D5000.

 If anyone is looking for an amp that can do double duty from desktop to home this is it. I think it would compare very favorably to other desktops like the XP-7 and HR Desktop Portable. I'm a happy camper!


----------



## blessingx

Wakeride74, please keep us advised on the pairing with the GS1K. I'm curious about this match (especially with that Grados midrange issues with most amps).


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blessingx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wakeride74, please keep us advised on the pairing with the GS1K. I'm curious about this match (especially with that Grados midrange issues with most amps)._

 

Come down to the meet in San Jose on the 25th and you can hear for yourself
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've actually sent Phil and Brad an email asking to swap for the XP version (mostly for battery life). I'm hoping to have this worked out before the meet so I'd have the XP available to everyone there for the day.


----------



## Bolardito

What is the battery life of the standar Lisa??


----------



## blessingx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wakeride74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Come down to the meet in San Jose on the 25th and you can hear for yourself
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ah, how did I miss hearing about that? Suppose to be out of town, but perhaps that will fall through. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ppl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ppl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my statement quoted is no longer true regarding the Higher Bias setting on the Expedition. The wood prototype Skylab reviewed was a standard Amp and thus standard Bias. The Expedition PIG POPPA Reviewed was an Expedition and was at a Higher Bias. Both these were prototypes. The CRD Diodes required for the High Bias setting became unavailable at the time the Mass order of parts for this Lot of Amps were ordered. One of the reasons Triad Audio is able to offer this complex of an amp packaged so well at this price point is not only the result of Design efficiency but in addition is also made possible by buying in Bulk.

 All LISA III's produced for this first batch that are offered for sale at this moment in time are of standard Bias regardless of the model, both the Expedition and the standard models offered for sale are of the same Bias. The only difference Electrically between the two is the Up-graded batteries from 9 Volt 150 mAH NI-MH to 2000 mAH AA celled Battery pack and thus offering long run time between charges, Moreover since the Batteries are discharging at a small rate there life expectancy should be a Very Very long time. To acomidate this extra large battery the charging circuit is also reset to charge at a Higher current, this is simply done by changing a resistor and thus both Models use the same Charging Circuit except the current set resistor value is different. 

 I apologize for not mentioning this right away prior to your ordering, With all the many things i have had to do latly this detail sliped my mind._

 

It appears that the reverse is true all LISA's got the high Bias diodes because it was the Low Bias ones that were out of stock at the time of ordering parts. So instead *all* LISA III Amplifiers *including the Expedition* have the Higher Expedition Bias Setting as opposed to the previous stated Lower Bias, thus resulting in more depth of image yet a substantial reduction in battery life with the standard Version operating on 9 volt batteries. Thus standard LISA III's will play for about 4-5 hours as opposed to the intended 6-8 Hours per charge on the internal 150 MAh Batteries.

 For those that want to take advantage of this Higher Bias yet require a long runtime the Expedition would be ideal since one can have both High Bias and Long Battery life about 50-60 Hours per charge, otherwise the standard LISA is perfect for around the House use when an umbilical power cord is not desired.


----------



## DennyL

Does the Lisa III come with a wall-wart? What supply voltage does it accept (I'm in the UK where we have 240v)?


----------



## flashbak

Hi,
 No, it does not come with a wall-wart. I'll let ppl respond to your supply voltage question.


----------



## DennyL

Thank you, Flashbak.


----------



## wakeride74

This amp just continues to impress me. I really can't believe the level of detail this things is producing. No instruments are lost in the layers or background, everything just pops! Every instrument has its own space around it and you can easily pin poit each one. Imaging and separation are stunning! I could be happy with this as my only amp for transportable and home use for quite some time.


----------



## gregeas

I will test my new XP tonight with 650s and e500s.


----------



## OverlordXenu

I need some full sized headphones. :|

 Between this and the UE11's, I do not see myself doing well financially in the coming months.


----------



## sinsiang

yes me too and i have a xin reference on order too.


----------



## flashbak

It's a great amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even though I've been exclusively using IEM's for awhile I just went ahead and ordered a pair of full size phones just to see what they sound like. After all, that is what the amp was specifically designed for!


----------



## flashbak

gregeas,
 I'm anxious to hear your findings.


----------



## BIG POPPA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flashbak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's a great amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even though I've been exclusively using IEM's for awhile I just went ahead and ordered a pair of full size phones just to see what they sound like. After all, that is what the amp was specifically designed for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I told you..........LOL


----------



## flashbak

wakeride74,
 Isn't it like having a totally new CD collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ppl has done one beautiful job with this amp!


----------



## flashbak

Yes, you did BIG POPPA, over and over again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hey bud


----------



## gregeas

I ordered my XP with gain set for the 650s. So the gain is super-high. I actually can't go beyond 9:00 with the Senns. 

 The e500s don't stand a chance. Surgical adjustment is required to ensure that you don't reach the pain threshhold. The high-gain XP is a no-go with the e500s. 

 I might even have to get the gain lowered for the 650s, as optimum range should be around 12:00, no? 

 Anyone else out there with an XP who can compare to this?


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flashbak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wakeride74,
 Isn't it like having a totally new CD collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ppl has done one beautiful job with this amp!_

 

Indeed! I don't know that I've ever been this impressed out of the box with an amp.

 My batteries already died though and I don't have the charger yet. I'm still waiting on Phil or Brad to respond to my exchange request


----------



## Bolardito

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wakeride74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Indeed! I don't know that I've ever been this impressed out of the box with an amp.

 My batteries already died though and I don't have the charger yet. I'm still waiting on Phil or Brad to respond to my exchange request
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

But you can buy alcaline 9V batteries for it, right? how long are the alcaline batteries supossed to last?


----------



## Bolardito

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flashbak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's a great amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even though I've been exclusively using IEM's for awhile I just went ahead and ordered a pair of full size phones just to see what they sound like. After all, that is what the amp was specifically designed for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Which full sizes did you order? Im also thinking on getting a pair, probably the HD 650 but it would ruin my wallet. Any suggestions for a chepaer option to pair with the Lisa?

 My Lisa is arriving tomorroww!!! preparing a romantic dinner with candle lights to receive her!


----------



## flashbak

wakeride74,
 You're going to have to wait a bit with regard to that exchange I believe, since Brad is going on Holiday tomorrow morning. You're still going to need that Elpac AC adapter to recharge the Expedition unless you're going to purchase their PSU.


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flashbak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wakeride74,
 You're going to have to wait a bit with regard to that exchange I believe, since Brad is going on Holiday tomorrow morning. You're still going to need that Elpac AC adapter to recharge the Expedition unless you're going to purchase their PSU._

 

Oh drag! Any idea how long he'll be gone??? Is there any way Phil could send me one? I was really hoping to have it for the meet on the 25th
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know I still need one I'm just waiting for it.

 Bolardito - I know but at 5 hours of play time I'll need to hit Costco for enough to keep my happy!


----------



## Bolardito

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wakeride74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh drag! Any idea how long he'll be gone??? Is there any way Phil could send me one? I was really hoping to have it for the meet on the 25th
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know I still need one I'm just waiting for it.

 Bolardito - I know but at 5 hours of play time I'll need to hit Costco for enough to keep my happy!_

 

I thought Alcalines were supposed to last for 20-25 hours as opposed to 150 MAh rechargeables which supposedly lasts only 6 hours


----------



## Remitrom

My avista notebook crashed. Going to an audio meet in Hong Kong!! Then onward . I have staff taking over most of my responsibilities, and should be able to sell Lisa amps (and ship) that are completed & ready to go, & will eventually catch up on My e-mails for me. sorry I cant do the volume. & choices will be limited to whats stocked, So I am going to put on some miles and enjoy the world and the music, with LISA... Cheers Brad
 hEARing is believing


----------



## Skylab

Wakerider, you really should buy the Elpac PS. It's just $24 from Mouser Electronics.


----------



## flashbak

I got it from Allied and with shipping it ran me closer to $50.00.


----------



## cutthroat

I really want a dedicated power supply unit for my Lisa, any word on when one will be available?


----------



## Bolardito

Ok I feel ridiculous asking this but I just received my Lisa and i don't know how to connect the line out dock and the E500. The plug doesn't seem to fit anywhere on the Lisa


----------



## Skylab

Yeah, it probably doesn't! The input on the LISA is RCA jacks, not a stereo-mini-jack, which is what you are used to. You'll need a different dock cable, or something like a Turbodock or SendStation Pocketdock, and then a mini-to-rca interconnect cable.


----------



## Bolardito

Ok let me get this, I use a 5.5 gen Imod as a source and the Alo enabled dock connector therefore I'm not able to use a different dock, so basically I won't be able to use my Imod??? Is there any other alternative??

 I didn't know this only had RCA connectors I thought it also had stereo 1./8" plugs! I feel I lost U$ 520


----------



## cutthroat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bolardito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok let me get this, I use a 5.5 gen Imod as a source and the Alo enabled dock connector therefore I'm not able to use a different dock, so basically I won't be able to use my Imod??? Is there any other alternative??

 I didn't know this only had RCA connectors I thought it also had stereo 1./8" plugs! I feel I lost U$ 520_

 

there are always alternatives. Ken at ALO makes an iMod enabled RCA cable.
 If that is too expensive, see if you can get a custom cable made by a less expensive cable maker, female mini plug -> RCA would work.

 Make sure you know what you are buying next time.


----------



## cutthroat

now what about a PSU for the Lisa?


----------



## flashbak

You need to get a 3.5mm stereo mini to dual RCA cable, and the ALO mini female dock. That way you can use any cable of your choice as long as it conforms to what I've mentioned above. The other option is a new IMod cable from ALO which has the IMod dock connector on one end and the other end splitting into dual RCA's. Note: None of the Lisa III photos have even shown a 3.5 mini jack on the amp. The last and least expensive option for you would be to use a coupler with your existing ALO dock cable(dock cable 3.5mm end--->1/8" stereo coupler<---3.5 stereo mini to dual RCA's). However, that would not be the preferred way to do it. Until some other cable makers decide to make IMod dock cables, ALO is the only game in town.


----------



## Bolardito

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flashbak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You need to get a 3.5mm stereo mini to dual RCA's, and an ALO's mini female dock. That way you can use any cable of your choice as long as it conforms to what I've mentioned above. The other option is a new IMod cable from ALO which has the IMod dock connector on one end with the other end going to dual RCA's. None of the Lisa III photos show a 3.5 mini jack on the amp._

 

Ok, thanks for the clarifation I was confused at first. If I get the "iMod to RCA Vampire Wired 3 feet" then it will work, I would be able to connect the Imod right? (that would be U$ 265 ouchhh). But where can I plug the E500? I'm not able to plug them also


----------



## flashbak

ppl has completed the PSU for the Lisa III however the release date has yet to be announced.


----------



## flashbak

Yes, that would work. Just use the 1/8" to 1/4" adapter that came with your 500's. The Lisa III headphone jack is 1/4", and that shure adapter will reduce it to 1/8" for your E500's.


----------



## Bolardito

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flashbak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, that would work. Just use the 1/8" to 1/4" adapter that came with your 500's. The Lisa III headphone jack is 1/4", and that shure adapter will reduce it to 1/8" for your E500's._

 

Ok thanks a lot. I guess I have no opiton that buy the Alo Cable..I would now have 3 Alo Imod cables: Supper Ctton Dock, Cryo X and The Vampire RCA..

 If I get the coupler as you mention would the SQ be reduced ?


----------



## flashbak

More then likely due to cable mismatches between the two cables, tolerable, but not as good as possible.


----------



## flashbak

Might be time to sell off one or two of those IMod cables in order to help you recoup some funds toward the new one.


----------



## wakeride74

You may want to just buy a Rat Shack RCA to mini or whatever to hold you over. I believe Ken is in the process of making a mini to RCA terminated with all right angles for the Lisa...


----------



## DennyL

I emailed Triad Audio two days ago for the shipping cost to the UK. Still waiting for a reply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DennyL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I emailed Triad Audio two days ago for the shipping cost to the UK. Still waiting for a reply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ._

 

explained

  Quote:


 Originally Posted by *Remitrom*
 My avista notebook crashed. Going to an audio meet in Hong Kong!! Then onward . I have staff taking over most of my responsibilities, and should be able to sell Lisa amps (and ship) that are completed & ready to go, & will eventually catch up on My e-mails for me. sorry I cant do the volume. & choices will be limited to whats stocked, So I am going to put on some miles and enjoy the world and the music, with LISA... Cheers Brad
 hEARing is believing 
 

you may be waiting a while depending how long he is on vacation. I'm also waiting to get info on exchanging my standard Lisa for an XP.


----------



## DennyL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wakeride74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you may be waiting a while depending how long he is on vacation. I'm also waiting to get info on exchanging my standard Lisa for an XP. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Is Triad Audio a one-man band?


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DennyL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is Triad Audio a one-man band?_

 

No but as far as filling orders and answering specific questions on ordering I think Brad is the only one.


----------



## Bolardito

Ok I have to wait till end of the month in order to get the Alo Cable custom made for Lisa III and Imod. 

 But you can't imagine how hard is to wait till then to listen to my amp..I look at it knowing that something really really good is there but I cannot use it.. Is like watching someone eating a delicious meal without money...

 So I was wondering..would be a good idea to use my hometheater CD Player as a source, it's a 5 disc Panasonic (3 years old). What cables would I need? I'm so desperate...

 I also own a HP Pavillion Desktop and a Dell Latitude LAptop, can I use yhem as source? sorry for nthe ridiculous questions but I have alway used portable rigs.. in fact I have never owned a full size headphone only IEM's


----------



## OverlordXenu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bolardito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok I have to wait till end of the month in order to get the Alo Cable custom made for Lisa III and Imod. 

 But you can't imagine how hard is to wait till then to listen to my amp..I look at it knowing that something really really good is there but I cannot use it.. Is like watching someone eating a delicious meal without money...

 So I was wondering..would be a good idea to use my hometheater CD Player as a source, it's a 5 disc Panasonic (3 years old). What cables would I need? I'm so desperate...

 I also own a HP Pavillion Desktop and a Dell Latitude LAptop, can I use yhem as source? sorry for nthe ridiculous questions but I have alway used portable rigs.. in fact I have never owned a full size headphone only IEM's_

 

Wait, you got a LISA III for just IEM's, and your only real source is an iMod?

 Honestly, you should probably spend $500 on a good CD/DAC combo...You already have a Tomahawk for your IEM's.


----------



## Bolardito

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *OverlordXenu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wait, you got a LISA III for just IEM's, and your only real source is an iMod?

 Honestly, you should probably spend $500 on a good CD/DAC combo...You already have a Tomahawk for your IEM's._

 

I'm willing to spend $ 500 on a good combo. Could you recomend a good option for the Lisa III ?


----------



## OverlordXenu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bolardito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm willing to spend $ 500 on a good combo. Could you recomend a good option for the Lisa III ?_

 

No, but I'd ask in the Dedicated and/or Computer as Source forums.


----------



## gregeas

Get a Benchmark DAC1, which will do a nice job of converting digital signals from your CD player (if it has digital out) or your PC. I've been listening to my DAC1 with my Lisa XP all week -- nice combination.


----------



## DennyL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DennyL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I emailed Triad Audio two days ago for the shipping cost to the UK. Still waiting for a reply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ._

 

I've now received an answer. Here it is for anyone else in the UK who might be interested:-

_These are the Shipping Options in USD:

 Federal Express $97.90 economy
 $106.96 Priority

 UPS Worldwide ExpressSM $117.26 
 UPS Worldwide Saver $114.98 

 US Postal Service 

 Global Express Guaranteed® 1 - 3 Days $69.30 
 Express Mail® International 3 - 5 Days $31.97 
 Priority Mail® International 6 - 10 Days $22.80 
 Priority Mail® Flat Rate Box 6 - 10 Days $35.15 
 First-Class Mail® International Varies $16.80 _

 FWIW I just received something from the US via US Postal Service Priority Mail and it took 18 days.


----------



## JimP

In Bourne Identity fashion, I tracked Brad down in Hong Kong, literally bought this off him on a rainy street corner in Hong Kong, hehe (this must have looked bizarre to onlookers as I exchanged a wad of cash for this secret metallic unit). fkclo was accompanying Brad, so it was pleasure to finally meet him in person as well. listening to it now with DAC1USB and various phones - this is serious ear candy (but I will refrain from comments until I've spent some time with it). Cosmetically matches my silver DAC1USB perfectly as well. Need to figure out how to get an external charger...


----------



## ManAtWork

Yeah, Brad is in HK for the audio show, Linda of Triadaudio told me that Brad may be possible to ship the Lisa III to me directly from HK to Macau here - just one business day delivery. I eager to have it arrived soon.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JimP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In Bourne Identity fashion, I tracked Brad down in Hong Kong, literally bought this off him on a rainy street corner in Hong Kong, hehe (this must have looked bizarre to onlookers as I exchanged a wad of cash for this secret metallic unit). fkclo was accompanying Brad, so it was pleasure to finally meet him in person as well. listening to it now with DAC1USB and various phones - this is serious ear candy (but I will refrain from comments until I've spent some time with it). Cosmetically matches my silver DAC1USB perfectly as well. Need to figure out how to get an external charger..._

 

JimP, nice to meet you too in person! This is the first time I meet Brad, who in real lone ranger style come to Hong Kong with a whole bag of LISAs - Standards, Expedition, High Gain version, Power Supply.... and a unique wood cased Expedtion (which is an experimental product). We talked about the various versions, the challenges of realising the LISA project, and DIY boards as well. Brad also went to the Hong Kong High-end AV Show and got himself the unique (not for sale) show SACD which he plans to use to demo his LISAs.

 Seeing the Standard version in person the LISA is much smaller than I thought it to be. It is very slim, though a bit long compared to most portables, but definitely compact enough to be carried around. I will post pics of the experimental woody shortly (tomorrow may be)

 And here is the evidence of the moment the LISA XP and cash change hands!






 F.Lo


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ManAtWork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, Brad is in HK for the audio show, Linda of Triadaudio told me that Brad may be possible to ship the Lisa III to me directly from HK to Macau here - just one business day delivery. I eager to have it arrived soon._

 

ManAtWork, spoken to Brad but he did not mention making arrangements to ship any LISA to Macau. His next stop will be Thailand where he will be meeting another head-fier. My understanding (I may be wrong) is that the other LISAs will be for demo in Thailand. 

 FWIW.
 F. Lo


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JimP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Need to figure out how to get an external charger..._

 

JimP: Spoke to Brad earlier about the power supply and he said the what works for the LISA II ( Pocket Reference II) should also work for LISA III.

 I have a PSR for PRII and would expect it to work, though the charging rate may be slow for the Expedition. 

 Before I get the PSR I was using a PSU which I bought online from RS Online http://www.rshongkong.com This is an often overlooked resources for guys in Hong Kong who look for good quality hardware and can't find them at Sham Shui Po.

 Do a search for item item 423-7880 or 423-9252. Both versions work for my PRII and they comes with different tips so fitting the LISA III should be no problem. The 423-9252 is better because (a) it is a Germany AN-MANN design, and (b) it has selected outage voltage so that you can have a little bit of safety margin by setting it to 22V instead of 24V).

 I can lend you the 432-7880 if you so wish for your immediate use with the LISA XP.

 F.Lo


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ManAtWork, spoken to Brad but he did not mention making arrangements to ship any LISA to Macau. His next stop will be Thailand where he will be meeting another head-fier. My understanding (I may be wrong) is that the other LISAs will be for demo in Thailand. 
 F. Lo_

 

Ah yes, I got his message tonight that it is too tight for him shipping any thing during in HK (he'll left at early morning Monday). And he promised to reserve one all black standard Lisa III for me and shipped from Thai. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks.


----------



## JimP

fcklo, in your post above #189, you mention High Gain. I didn't realize the Lisa's come with different gain options. Or did you mean High Bias, which following this thread, seems to be the standard configuration for XPs. I just assumed the unit I purchased was standard XP. In any event, I'm using variable out on the DAC1USB to dial-in a comfortable 9-10 o'clock on the volume for my various phones. (or if you did mean, High Gain, you wouldn't happen to know if my unit is high or normal version?). Thanks for your input on the PSU as well.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JimP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_fcklo, in your post above #189, you mention High Gain. I didn't realize the Lisa's come with different gain options. Or did you mean High Bias, which following this thread, seems to be the standard configuration for XPs. I just assumed the unit I purchased was standard XP. In any event, I'm using variable out on the DAC1USB to dial-in a comfortable 9-10 o'clock on the volume for my various phones. (or if you did mean, High Gain, you wouldn't happen to know if my unit is high or normal version?). Thanks for your input on the PSU as well._

 

JimP, it is a customised High Gain version (gain can be adjusted at additional cost). All other XPs that Brad brought were standard/default gain, including yours. 

 F. Lo


----------



## gregeas

My XP is high gain as well. I ordered it for my HD650s, but I can't get the volume past 9:00. Wondering if the gain is set too high. I suppose I could use the variable out from the DAC1...


----------



## Bolardito

My Lisa III is not working
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I changed the rechargable batteries (which were dead) for regular 120 MAh alkaline 9 volt batteries (Duracell) but is not working. As soon as I put the batteries on the amp they got progressively warm and the amp doesn't work.

 And just when I had figured out the way to use it with my Imod. Now I'd have to send it back to the US by courier (and probably U$ 50 for shipping costs) and wait to see if it can be fixed


----------



## flashbak

Hold up! The amp draws way too much current for conventional 9V batteries. That is why they are heating up, and that's why the Lisa III specifically includes those rechargable 9V batteries with high current capability. You need to get that Elpac AC adapter and charge those babies!


----------



## Bolardito

Thanks a lot...is it possible to recharge them with a traditional batteries recharge device?


----------



## Bolardito

Thanks a lot...is it possible to recharge them with a traditional batteries charging device?


----------



## flashbak

No Sir, that is why ppl gave out a specific part number for the Elpac AC Adapter. Elpac part # WM080-1950-760.


----------



## Bolardito

Can someone provide me the address of Triadaudio. It is not on their website. Thanks


----------



## jamato8

I don't understand the pricing. I have read that it is 500 but then if you want a different case it as more but wood front plates were the same cost but then more then the price of gold. What is the actual cost? The model with the larger battery seems very large. Are there any images?


----------



## flashbak

Jamato8,
 The Lisa III Standard Edition is $500.00 + $20.00 shipping (US)
 The Lisa III Expedition is $550.00 + $20.00 (US)

 Both come in a metal case. The wooden cases are still on hold for the moment ,and prices haven't been released yet.
 Note: There is a gain option change for $20.00 additional, as well as an Order Expedite option which is an additional $10.00. International orders need to contact them at:
triadaudio@gmail.com
 There is a picture of the silver Expedition as well as the Standard in this thread.


----------



## flashbak

Bolardito,
 The address is on the box your unit was shipped in. Don't know it off the top of my head and I'm at work. email triadaudio@gmail.com they'll be able to give you the address.


----------



## jamato8

From what I read there is a bias increase with the Expedition. Has anyone heard this and or compared it to other units? The output section of this amp is discrete? The 744 is used but is it socketed?


----------



## NelsonVandal

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The 744 is used but is it socketed?_

 

I think this amp is dedicated to AD744/829, and not meant for opamp rolling. I'd be surprised if they were on sockets. The production and pre-production amps on these pics doesn't have sockets, but the plexi-one does.

http://www.esnips.com/doc/9553602b-1...Production-060
http://www.esnips.com/doc/b7a79bc0-6...Production-008
http://www.esnips.com/doc/e755079c-e...Plexiglass-top


----------



## ppl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NelsonVandal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think this amp is dedicated to AD744/829, and not meant for opamp rolling. I'd be surprised if they were on sockets. The production and pre-production amps on these pics doesn't have sockets, but the plexi-one does.

http://www.esnips.com/doc/9553602b-1...Production-060
http://www.esnips.com/doc/b7a79bc0-6...Production-008
http://www.esnips.com/doc/e755079c-e...Plexiglass-top_

 

Please do not change the Op amps in this amp you will not be able to improve upon the performance simply by changing one part since this is a tightly iintergrated precision design, random changing of Electronic components will result in less performance and may damage the Amp and or the Connected Headphones. Everything is precisely calculated from the value and Brand of components including the Batteries to work as a harmonious system and any alteration from factory specifications will result in less than ideal performance and sound quality.


----------



## gregeas

Question for PPL:

 I ordered my Lisa XP with gain set for the Senn HD650s. Everything sounds good, but I can't get the volume past 9:00 before it becomes uncomfortable. I know that some volume pots perform best around 12:00. Should I send the XP back and have the gain lowered? If so, what's the turnaround time? Thanks.


----------



## WindowsX

I used to say it's crazy buying Lisa III for like 1000$. After listening to it seriously, I'm taking my word back. The sound produced from Lisa III+PSU unit worths 1000$ qualified amplifier. However, it's not the sound that can please everyone but still, this is the finest portable/transportable amplifier so far without a doubt. As for home amps, it would be great pair with most people who prefer rock style sound. I would like to see the comparison between Lisa III and GS-1 too.

 P.S. Thanks million to Brad for bringing this fine gem to right at my face  I'm appreciated in your effort.

 P.S. 2 - Next week I'll send this basic amp to my friend for changing battery supply pack to get 800mah V18-24 (depending on the space and size of the battery) If it works out, I'll have basic version that can run like 3-5 times longer!


----------



## jamato8

Ok, so what is the sound difference between the Expedition and the regular Lisa III? I read the bias is increased so how is the sound difference between the two?


----------



## OverlordXenu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, so what is the sound difference between the Expedition and the regular Lisa III? I read the bias is increased so how is the sound difference between the two?_

 

The bias is the same for them, ppl said one of the chip suppliers couldn't deliver the lower bias chips, or something.

 Well, this amp, power supply, and DAC are definitely on my list...


----------



## jamato8

So is it considered that to get the most out of the sound you should go with the additional power supply vs battery supply, which increases the cost by 300 dollars or so?


----------



## wakeride74

I haven't read any statements about improved SQ for those using the PSU but I don't think many people have one yet. As far as the standard and XP from what I understand the only difference is size and battery life, sq should be the same.

 WindowsX - I agree, I think this amp could hold its own against several home amps in the sub $1k category... truly impressive!


----------



## jamato8

With the size couldn't almost be considered a small home amp? With a discrete output it should do very well.


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_With the size couldn't almost be considered a small home amp? With a discrete output it should do very well._

 

I believe they've labeled it a "transportable" but I suppose it depends on who's using it and how. For me it is a transportable desktop amp... I use it at work with an iPod and once I get a DAC I'll use it at home via desktop... double duty


----------



## Bolardito

I checked the site and there is not an option for the PSU? are there ready for orders?


----------



## flashbak

Power supply isn't available quite yet for order.


----------



## ppl

The Power supply is in its Pre-production state and is shown in the Below link with the cover removed. This is the same version Windows X talked about. The production version adds a heaver Heat sink and thermal shut down not shown in the photo. No ETA on the Power supply's at this time however i would expect real soon. http://www.esnips.com/doc/4f275e94-7...ms-and-LLP-001


----------



## WindowsX

Lisa III with PSU operated.


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WindowsX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_P.S. Thanks million to Brad for bringing this fine gem to right at my face  I'm appreciated in your effort._

 

Are you the one who bought the silver standard during Brad's vacation in Thailand, but you prefer all black at first?


----------



## WindowsX

Yes. I exchanged it back for a guy who ordered black ones in Singapore. Actually, I ordered silver expodition at first but you can see my second P.S. for reason why I changed back.


----------



## freakmax

Can I use the alkaline 9 volt batteries on the standard Lisa ? 
 How long would it last?
 Is it possible to remove the batteries(easy?) and charge them with the external charger and put them in?


----------



## jimmy8269

I've already knocked myself with Lisa III (stadard version) too


----------



## WindowsX

Next month, I'll have Lisa III basic version that can run up to 15-20hrs


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WindowsX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



 Lisa III with PSU operated._

 

WindowsX - Did you put different knobs on your Lisa? Those look like SR-71 knobs..?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *freakmax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can I use the alkaline 9 volt batteries on the standard Lisa ? 
 How long would it last?
 Is it possible to remove the batteries(easy?) and charge them with the external charger and put them in?_

 

I believe I read that the batteries are stuck in place. Get an external battery pack.


----------



## freakmax

The batteries are glued to the board but they can be removed.
 I read on the LISA Website that The internal changing circuits do not disconnect the internal batteries after specified of time so I plan to use the external 9v charger.It's safer IMO.

 Anyway,I will try using the Alkaline 9V tomorrow.
 Hopefully it won't explode.


----------



## jamato8

Wait, so the charging circuit does not trickle charge after the batteries have reached their capacity? What about the Expidition modle? I have ruined batteries that have been overcharged because I am not always going to remember to unplug something. I have batteries right now with too much internal resistance because of my goofs. 

 I am going to get one of these and solve many problems both here and when i travel overseas doing work: 
http://www.tekkeon.com/site/products...-adapt3450.php

 You can get these on ebay at a very good price and with the variable voltage and 4000mA (4amps) of storage the electronic device, depending upon it draw, should run for some time. There is also the extra battery 3450-10 that an ebay seller told me he can sell for 78 buckoos.


----------



## flashbak

First of all the batteries are not glued to the boards. They are fastened with reusable double sided tape. The trickle charge has a windows of 12-15 hours for a full charge from depleted state.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flashbak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_First of all the batteries are not glued to the boards. They are fastened with reusable double sided tape. The trickle charge has a windows of 12-15 hours for a full charge from depleted state._

 

Great, so it trickle charges. I look forward to more impressions or reading of more impressions as time goes on. I like the idea of a discrete output section, which should bring the amp to another level.


----------



## WindowsX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wakeride74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WindowsX - Did you put different knobs on your Lisa? Those look like SR-71 knobs..?_

 

Nope. That's what Brad gave me from the beginning. I'd like to have a black ones, though


----------



## jmmtn4aj

I'm sorry, this image is just freaking comical


----------



## jlingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flashbak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No Sir, that is why ppl gave out a specific part number for the Elpac AC Adapter. Elpac part # WM080-1950-760._

 

DO you have this AC adaptor as well for the Exp LISA version?


----------



## flashbak

My Expedition is due tomorrow, and yes I'll be using that same AC adapter I've been using with the Standard Lisa III.


----------



## jlingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flashbak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Expedition is due tomorrow, and yes I'll be using that same AC adapter I've been using with the Standard Lisa III._

 

Sorry Flashbak,

 When I order the amp, does it come with an adaptor? or I have to order from elsewhere?


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jlingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry Flashbak,

 When I order the amp, does it come with an adaptor? or I have to order from elsewhere?_

 

Just want to jam in here. The LISA III will NOT come with an adaptor. You will have to buy your own, or use one of your existing regulated 24V DC supply with the right plug. I have tried the PSR (the power supply designed by Phil for the Pocket Reference II) and it works well, though I am not sure if it has the sufficient power to charge the Expedition within reasonable time.

 If you decide the LISA III is the right amp for you, I would highly recommend you get the LISA LAB POWER (LLP) PSU which was designed with the LISA III in mind, and according to Phil, his best PSU design to-date. The LLP is universal voltage. Since it use standard 2.5mm centre positive plugs, you will also find it useful in other applicables, as long as current draw is less than 500mA (which is quite a lot).

 F. Lo


----------



## flashbak

jlingo,
 This thread has alot of info in it. Please look it over since part #'s for the AC Adapter as well as a few vendors who carry that Elpac adapter were listed should you choose to go that route.


----------



## Bolardito

I have some queries regarding AC Adaptor and charging the amp.

 1. How long does it take to charge the standard Lisa III with the Elpac adaptor? 

 2. Is it possible to use the amp while charging (using the Elpac adaptor) or have to be turned off when charging?

 3. Finally, would be ok to charge the batteries using a separate 9V battery charger, which means taking out the batteriers from the amp?

 4. Finally, I've heard some contradictions regarding using regular 9V alcaline batteries. Can I used them with Lisa III ?

 Thks


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bolardito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have some queries regarding AC Adaptor and charging the amp.

 1. How long does it take to charge the standard Lisa III with the Elpac adaptor? 

 2. Is it possible to use the amp while charging (using the Elpac adaptor) or have to be turned off when charging?

 3. Finally, would be ok to charge the batteries using a separate 9V battery charger, which means taking out the batteriers from the amp?

 4. Finally, I've heard some contradictions regarding using regular 9V alcaline batteries. Can I used them with Lisa III ?

 Thks_

 

Let me try :-

 1) I understand the LISA III uses a slow charging circuit so a safe bet is to allow 10 - 12 hours (guessing).

 2) Yes, I spoke to Brad who told me that the 24V d.c. supply will power the amp direct AND charge the batteries at the same time.

 3) Yes, theoretically. But as the design illustrated the batteries are not supposed to be taken out frequently. Strongly recommend you charge the batteries with them fitted inside the LISA III.

 4) Apparently this is not a good idea, because the LISA III is designed to run on rechargebble, not off-the-shelf alkalines, which may have different internal impedance and voltages. Also, depending on what alkalines you are talking about it may not fit due to the tight clearances inside the LISA III (and not all 9V batteries have precisely the same size). Even if it seems to be working, I am not sure if this may affect the sonic performance.

 I may be wrong, but I personally would not risk this on a $500 amp.

 F. Lo


----------



## fkclo

This is extracted from a posting by PPL at TriadAudio in early August 2007 :-

 Quote:-

 The Elpack will operate and charge both the XP and standard LISA. The internal changing circuits do not disconnect the internal batteries after specified of time so it is advisable to disconnect the charger from the standard lisa and perhaps operate the unit on batteries for 30-60 Min to deplete any slight overcharge that may have happened under very long intervals of as only use, this is more than 30 days. LISA takes a full 15 hours to charge the batteries on both the standard and Expedition models.

 The same apply s to the optional LLP (Little Lab Power)LLP power supply.

 UnQuote.

 Hope this is helpful.


----------



## jamato8

I thought it would trickle charge? Normally a trickle charge is just enough to keep the battery at near full charge allowing for the energy loss by the battery that normally occurs when the battery is not in use. 

 By 30 days is that referring to the amp being left charging for 30 days? 

 Does the ps for this unit improve or enhance the sound in any way? What would be the advantage over the Elpac if it does not?


----------



## gregeas

Anyone have any thoughts on burning in this amp? I'm leaving town this weekend and will probably leave it connected to Elpac and running for three days. I assume this should work without problems.

 I also have a new set of HD650s with a new Silver Dragon cable, so I definitely need to run some current through everything.


----------



## jlingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flashbak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_jlingo,
 This thread has alot of info in it. Please look it over since part #'s for the AC Adapter as well as a few vendors who carry that Elpac adapter were listed should you choose to go that route._

 

Thanks, I'm not really from The US. so for me to actually get an adaptor and an amp from two separate vendors would be a bit troublesome. It's best if Lisa III expedition come with an adaptor, well at least for international people like me. We prefer something simple in one order hehe.

 By the way so sorry that I didn't have the chance reading through this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 As you may noticed, I have been very busy replying and helping others concerning UE11 IEM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After a while there are just soo much to read in headfi nowadays, don't you think hehehe.


----------



## jimmy8269

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gregeas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone have any thoughts on burning in this amp? I'm leaving town this weekend and will probably leave it connected to Elpac and running for three days. I assume this should work without problems.

 I also have a new set of HD650s with a new Silver Dragon cable, so I definitely need to run some current through everything._

 

If you will be away that long, I suggest you remove the rechargable batteries out and leave the amp on for buning process by connecting it to Elpac. I use it this way too since I never carry it away as other porable amp. 

 Even I realize that it's quite safe to leave the batteries inside, but I still worry about heat and/or possible error of the battery.


----------



## flashbak

Yes, I would think anything in excess of 16/18 hrs continuous charge on the batteries will start leading to them heating up.


----------



## WindowsX

rechargable battery is safe for using with PSU. Phil designed it for charging with limited current to 20mah so it will be safe as long as you don't put alkaline battery in there.


----------



## jamato8

Then it isn't really trickle charging them. I have batteries in a dac I built that ran for a couple of years at trickle with no problem.


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Then it isn't really trickle charging them. I have batteries in a dac I built that ran for a couple of years at trickle with no problem._

 

Where did you read it was a trickle charge?


----------



## jamato8

It has been mentioned in these pages. I didn't read it on the web site but then I don't find that much info on the web site referring to this. If a recharge circuit is involved I don't understand why a trickle charge would not also be incorporated. I am just trying to find out how it works with batteries and if the new power supply being developed will enhance the sound quality.


----------



## gregeas

This is confusing. Perhaps PPL could weigh in. 

 My question: is it safe to leave the XP on and running with the Elpac plugged in for three days straight?


----------



## wakeride74

ppl will probably have to chime in on that one and I think WindowsX is the only one with a PSU so he would have to say if it had any impact on SQ.


----------



## WindowsX

It's safe. PSU makes Lisa III sounds better but not a lot. If you want to see WOW from PSU, you have to replace stock power cords and dc to dc cables with good ones. And that'll be the real WOW.

 Anyway, Brad found good rechargable battery that can boost up lisa's running time to 8-9hrs. Good news for further products.


----------



## jamato8

So is that the PSU that will be sold with the Lisa III that you changed the AC and DC handling on?


----------



## flashbak

With the 24 volts wall wart the batteries are being charged with 14-18 mA. I believe three days of straight charging will cause th batteries to get pretty hot. I agree, we need ppl's input on this to clarify things.


----------



## flashbak

Here's a post by ppl on TriadAudio website:

 by ppl on Mon Aug 06, 2007 11:49 pm
 The Elpack will operate and charge both the XP and standard LISA. The internal changing circuits do not disconnect the internal batteries after specified of time so it is advisable to disconnect the charger from the standard lisa and perhaps operate the unit on batteries for 30-60 Min to deplete any slight overcharge that may have happened under very long intervals of as only use, this is more than 30 days. LISA takes a full 15 hours to charge the batteries on both the standard and Expedition models.

 The same apply s to the optional LLP (Little Lab Power)LLP power supply.


----------



## ppl

The XP can remain connected all the time to the AC without issue due to the capacity of the battery (2100MAh) and the charging current of 25 mA. the Charge rate selected for both versions of LISA III is what is called a float charge witch is slightly greater than a trickle charge yet less than a fast charge. this method results in a comfortable operating life for the Batteries so they will last quite long. The PR-II also uses this method of charging and has worked well in that amp.


----------



## freakmax

Is it safe if i remove the 9v batteries and ppower the lisa by the ac adaptor ?


----------



## Bolardito

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ppl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The XP can remain connected all the time to the AC without issue due to the capacity of the battery (2100MAh) and the charging current of 25 mA. the Charge rate selected for both versions of LISA III is what is called a float charge witch is slightly greater than a trickle charge yet less than a fast charge. this method results in a comfortable operating life for the Batteries so they will last quite long. The PR-II also uses this method of charging and has worked well in that amp._

 

And what happens with the standard Lisa III? Can I charge the batteries while using the amp? How long can I use the amp while plugging to the Elpac adaptor without damaging the batteries or the circuit??


----------



## jlingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WindowsX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



 Lisa III with PSU operated._

 

How does m902 compare to LISA?


----------



## ppl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bolardito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And what happens with the standard Lisa III? Can I charge the batteries while using the amp? How long can I use the amp while plugging to the Elpac adaptor without damaging the batteries or the circuit??_

 

the standard Lisa has its charge Current reduced to acomidate the smaller capacity batteries. I would not Leave a standard lisa continiously conected to the AC adaptor and thus charging the batteries without operating the unit on batteries once every 30 days evean if operating on batteries for a few min. Yes you can both charge the batteries as well as operate the Amp on the standard Lisa as well as the expidition


----------



## jimmy8269

Some pics to share from "Lisa III - mini meeting in Thailand" with Mr. Brad Taylor

 My friends and I myself bought some of Lisa III and personally got the signed certificate from Mr. Brad. Yeahh we're in the first of 50 units produced 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









 XP on top of the Standard version and the other Standard version with Black Front plate on the left





 The PSU is on the Left while 2 of Lisa III are in the middle (see pic for size comparison)


----------



## flashbak

Well what did you folks think of the Lisa III's?


----------



## jamato8

That is a lot of ipods. Nice images. Yeah, so what about the ssssssound?? You know, the tuuuunes. . . did you tap your foot or walk away??


----------



## jimmy8269

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flashbak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well what did you folks think of the Lisa III's? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Honestly, this is the same words that I told Brad "I'll never buy this amp ..." (based on the look and size). After I placed myself into Lisa III's world. Ohhhhh dear... I had to take my words back and paid cash in exchange of limited numbers of Lisa III in front of me. 

 What else to say... I've never heard these kind of melodies and sounds from my MS-1 and D2000...! Excellent image, dynamic and deep impact while maintaining all details.

 Love at first sight


----------



## flashbak

jimmy8263,
 I totally agree with your findings! Some how I wasn't suprised.


----------



## jamato8

I am sorry but after going to the web site I am still confused. The amp comes with rechargable batteries installed and attached inside but does it come with any outside adapter to charge these or do you have to purchase one? Do you use a 24 volt regulated? I would imagine it is on the pages somewhere here but I didn't find it spelled out on the web site. 

 I still don't understand the additional power supply. It doesn't bypass the batteries but does or doesn't improve the sound? An Elpac would work fine would it not or is the power supply developed for this unit a slight or modest upgrade in performance, sound or otherwise?


----------



## Skylab

An Elpac supply works fine, and you can use the amp while charging, no problem.


----------



## jamato8

Ok, but as the amp comes, the only way to use it is if you buy the Elpac otherwise you have an amp with no way of charging the batteries, is the right? So what are the real benifits of the 300 dollars ps over the Elpac?


----------



## Skylab

Not sure about the $300 PS - it's not available yet, and the Elpac is and is $24


----------



## OverlordXenu

Damn, the XP is huge! And the Standard was already pushing the limit on "portable"/transportable.


----------



## TzeYang

Jimmy, what is the size dimension of the XP version? It looks like PPA v2's size to me.

 Thanks.


----------



## jimmy8269

Lisa comes with 2 x NIMH rechargable batteries. For adaptor, the manual recommends 24v 200ma regulated with positive centered.

 For the dimension (W x L x H), the standard is 8 x 16 x 3 cm while the xp has approx. 6 cm in its height.


----------



## TzeYang

Thanks Jimmy.

 there's something wrong with me. 

 I CANT RESIST THIS SEXY THING AT ALL!! The LISA III not only looks good but actually sounds good! (i have build similar amps before based of ppl's design and i know how good they are)

 Oh well, maybe it's time i quit DIY and spend the money on LISA III instead.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is a lot of ipods. Nice images. Yeah, so what about the ssssssound?? You know, the tuuuunes. . . did you tap your foot or walk away??_

 

May be I should jam in here. I have on hand the unique woody LISA III XP with me. While the casing in not yet perfect, the electronics are the same the those XP now selling. I listened to this special woody version of the LISA III XP for a full week.

 Sonically, the LISA XP is the best battery power amp I have ever listened. I tried it on my recabled HD650 (using Revelation Audio Lab cables), a recabled K701 (by Stefan Art Audio Equinox), and my Edition 9. The music I listened to are mostly jazz, female vocals, classical musics, and some Chinese chassics. All are audiophile recordings. And the listening experience with the LISA is almost a revelation.

 First off, the LISA is extremely detailed. Its resolving power is just stunning. Micro details are revealed where I missed in while listening through other amps. Bass are deep, controlled, textured, and tonally correct, not plentiful, but the right amount of bass you would expect from the recording. 

 But what impressed me most are two things : The LISA is very organic and natural. Everything is in the right proportion, and well balanced. The speed, depth, and width are there. Imaging is precise. The magic is all these display without being felt analytical or edgy. The sonic spectrum is one silky smooth continuation, and extends far at both ends. The layering is superb - the separationg of instruments and the singer(s) can be easily pointed out. 

 As a whole listening to the LISA XP is a very engaging and forgetting ( you lost track of time ) experience. It draws me into the music. It is so involving that sometimes I feel a bit scary - as once I thought I was somewhere else - literally detached from reality. 

 For what is worth, I use a simple 24V d.c. supply to charge my LISA, and during listening, I run on the batteries. I do expect when the LLP is available, I will power the LISA XP full time, and expect some small improvements in sonics as well. For those interested, I am using a pair of Cyrstal Cable Micro as interconnect, and feeding the LISA XP from my 80G iPod and my Marantz SACD player.

 Here is my overall judgement on the LISA XP :-

 a. It sounds in general better than my beloved Lehmann Black Cube Linear. The organic part wins hands down. The BCL has a bit more power, but the LISA is more than sufficient.

 b. The LISA also sound better than the SOLO w PSU in most parts (based on my fainted memory as I have sold the SOLO). However, the Solo 's stunning dynamics still have a slight edge - depending on what you listen.

 c. The LISA is more resolving then the WA6, and also faster. Well the WA6 is still having an impresive balance between tube warmth, resolution and smoothness, but the LISA is more real, organic, and revealed more micro details.

 d. The LISA is, surprisingly, on par with my RPX-100 in terms of resolution. Granted, the PRX-100 is still better in other departments - being natural, transparent, and more important, its ability to add that meaty feel in a balanced and coherent playback that is half an notch up in terrms of how it engages the listener.

 e. For all portables / battery power amps I have listened so far, the LISA XP wins hands down. And that includes quite a few - from Shellbrook Labs, RSA, Xin, C&C, and LaRocco adding to almost 10 of them. Yes, it is better than the Pocket Reference II (or LISA II), also designed by Phil.

 Again, this is my personal experience, and judgement, using my own pair of ears, and my music. YMMV.

 Regards,
 Francis


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, but as the amp comes, the only way to use it is if you buy the Elpac otherwise you have an amp with no way of charging the batteries, is the right? So what are the real benifits of the 300 dollars ps over the Elpac?_

 

The $300 is a laboratroy grade power supply. Apart from serving as a charger, the LLP will take over the power supply to the amp. It is a highly regulated and ripple free d.c. capable of catching up with the swings in the demand for power as driven by the music. I haven't heard it yet but from my experience with the PSR (the dedicated power supply designed by Phil for the Pocket Reference II) I would expect the ample power reserve of the LLP will be reflected in slightly more headroom, better dynamics (especially for those who listen loud) and may be even better bass at the extreme low register. Compared to other AC powered amps, I would expect the LLP can provide a lower noise floor, although a battery power source is already very quiet in this regard.

 Yes, this is expectation (guessing) but we will see when the LLP ships.

 Edit: Just want to add that according to Phil LaRocco the LLP is the best power supply project he has accomplished to-date. And I have all the trust in his talent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Regards,
 Francis


----------



## flashbak

fkclo,
 Nice review and I agree. If you look at my earlier posts, I keep saying it is more natural sounding then any other transportable I've ever heard! The overall sound is just more lifelike (real) is the best I can describe it. All my CD's took on this new characteristic!


----------



## fkclo

flashbak,

 Thanks for the compliments. I am not a professional reviewer. Just wanted to share my impressions. Besides, English is not my native language, so sometimes I am simply wordless in trying to describe what I have heard.

 Honestly, had it not been my recent purchase of the RPX-100, I would be shocked by how good the LISA XP sounds. The PRX-100 has opened up a new horizon in my audio-sphere, and set new heights to what can be achieved through a great headphone amp design. 

 Yet, the LISA III, even with the LLP bundled, is less than 1/3 of the price of a PRX-100, and takes a much small footprint on my rig. If we take this into account I would say the Phil has accomplished a lot, and we should thank TriadAudio for making such a high-end amp so affordable.

 Francis


----------



## jamato8

Francis thank you for such an in depth and meaningful interpretation of what you are hearing. You have answered a number of questions. I have been looking forward to a smaller type amp that would incorporate a good discrete output and while this is not a small portable, it is portable and would seem to provide great enjoyment both at home and while mobile.

 On the mobile part, I can not recall, does it have RCA's and mini in or just RCA? The RCA in would make it a little harder for in a large pocket or small bag but it could be done.


----------



## fkclo

For those interested, this is the woody I have:-











 This is a unique 3 piece construction milled from one solid block of wood (can't remember the name Brad told me) which was intended to retain the matching grains through the seams. This is definitely a more exotic and labour intensive way to make a wood casing, compared to the traditional "boxing approach" which use think pieces of wood to make a box.

 Unfortunately, in order to make provisions for the joint the grain matching was not perfect. That's why it is an experimental product. If the knobs can be upgraded to match a stained full grain wood enclosure with matching grain with the LLP this would be pretty impressive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And when do you see Phil LaRocco putting his own signature on his design 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Francis


----------



## jamato8

It looks like a 2X4. :^)


----------



## OverlordXenu

I don't suppose the Standard or the XP could power a K1000 well, could they?


----------



## jimmy8269

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *OverlordXenu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't suppose the Standard or the XP could power a K1000 well, could they?_

 

High gain setting would help, I think


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If the knobs can be upgraded to match a stained full grain wood enclosure with matching grain with the LLP this would be pretty impressive 
 Francis_

 

I just have to say this; you mean that it is not impressive already?


----------



## Skylab

Francis, great review, thank you! I am anxious for my woody XP to arrive


----------



## jimmy8269

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As a whole listening to the LISA XP is a very engaging and forgetting ( you lost track of time ) experience. It draws me into the music. It is so involving that sometimes I feel a bit scary - as once I thought I was somewhere else - literally detached from reality. _

 

Francis, I'd to confirm your statement. 

 In addition to yours, while I was listening to some track in the late night alone. The music really made me felt the impact of low sound and its background environment like I was in the music field. Both scary and surprise


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just have to say this; you mean that it is not impressive already?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

slwiser, soncially the LISA III XP is almost perfect. But cosmetically the woody case still have room to improve. I hope Brad will figure out how to retain the wood grains across the joint seams, while still making the case internal accessible to users.

 Besides, the trims (knobs, switches and plugs ) can take a new level of refinement to match the effort and dedication one put into a unique wood case. ..... yes, I am a perfectionist too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Francis


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Francis, great review, thank you! I am anxious for my woody XP to arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Skylab, I am afraid I have bad news to tell. When Brad was in Hong Kong we talked about the woodies. And since TriadAudio first priority is to meet the orders first the woody will have to wait. Indeed, Brad need to figure out a way to make a unique case that (a) retains the natural beauty of the wood, (b) ensure matching grains throughout the case (c) make it accessible for future servicing, and (d) less expensive to make....

 As a result, I told Brad that I will order a Silver set of XP + LLP, and will wait until he has the time to work on the wood project. My plan is when the woody is finally available., I will sell the metal set. 

 As for the woody I have on hand, it is actually a gift from Brad and Phil. And that will be the only one made.

 Francis


----------



## jamato8

This is all great news. It is nice to see a small amp with discrete output and with high marks on sound quality. Headphone audio has come a very long way in a fairly short period of time. 

 What a beautiful gift, the Lisa III in wood.


----------



## jamato8

I haven't read anything about the bass control. What is the perceived usefulness of this? Do you find it an improvement or is it left off most of the time?


----------



## Skylab

I like the bass contour, since it really operates only on the deep bass, and is pretty subtle. I tend to use it at about the halfway mark on most of the cans I use with the Lisa.


----------



## flashbak

Skylab,
 Bass control on mine tends to be set between at about 10:00/11:00 oclock here


----------



## Skylab

Yep, sounds about right


----------



## jamato8

Does the bass control decrease and increase the bass? Why not have a high frequency control? I am just curious why a bass control was needed.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does the bass control decrease and increase the bass? Why not have a high frequency control? I am just curious why a bass control was needed._

 

Even though I don't have the Lisa III (yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), I think that I can answer this. The bass contour adds bass only - so "off" is the amp's normal bass response. PPL's theory, which you will find on the old Larocco Audio site, is that dynamic headphones always have a natural rolloff of lower bass such that you never fully hear what the music and amp were attempting to convey. The bass contour control increases bass in the lowest frequencies to allow the bass as heard by one's ears to match the original signal.

 (Am I right?)


----------



## flashbak

I remember hearing about the Fletcher Munson curve (think that is how it was spelled) that shows at lower volume levels the human ear doesn't detect bass in the proper proportion and needs to be compensated for. Years ago when I had McIntosh amps/preamps they had a loudness contour switch on their preamps to address this issue. So at least it would help at lower listening levels. I'm sure ppl is addressing a different issue though with regard to earphones but maybe that is part of it?


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flashbak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm sure ppl is addressing a different issue though with regard to earphones._

 

No, you're right, Fletcher-Munson does come into play, and headphones do not get the benefit of things like Boundary-reinforcement that speakers get (not
 to mention subwoofers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## jamato8

Ok, so some use it around 11 or 12 oclock. How has it enhanced your listening experience or changed your perception of what you are hearing?


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, so some use it around 11 or 12 oclock. How has it enhanced your listening experience or changed your perception of what you are hearing?_

 

That's easy: stronger deep bass. Really impressive on cans that can actually reproduce it.


----------



## jamato8

Are there any cans that you feel it is more effective with? Does it add to the acoustical feel of space at the recording venue?


----------



## TzeYang

btw guys, can you try turning LISA III's volume to the max without any music playing?

 I'd like to know if there's a background noise. Thanks.


----------



## Skylab

Sure, at MAx volume you can hear some hiss. But there is no headphone on earth that would make use of max volume on a standard Lisa. I don't get to near 12:00 with my 600 ohm Beyers...

 Jamato, the LISA sounds heavenly with the Denon D5000's...great match, since you can tune the D5000's bass, and the very extended highs of the Lisa make the D5000 sound just ethereal.


----------



## TzeYang

nah, i just wanted to know whether the gain of nearly 5 would be low enough to make sure it's hiss free at max volume. I knew it would, but i just want to know how significant it is. ppl's amps has always been my reference for sound quality 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Oh and I'm a perfectionist, please forgive me on this one XD


----------



## dan_can

I've got an Expedition Lisa III. It's dead quiet with HD650, however there is hiss with ath-900ltd even with volume completely off, but it's not as bad as my PRII which's I think got the normal gain. Since HD650 is my main phone so I don't really care the hiss with ath-900ltd. Lisa III sounds so good and the battery in Expedition really lasts. It's simply better than PRII.


----------



## freakmax

My standard LISA starts hissing with Rs-1 when turning the volume pass 12.
 I never go pass 9.00 with my RS-1 .


----------



## dan_can

I used to own some Grado's. I think Grado's is not as sensitive as audio technica phones, so it didn't hiss as bad as audio technica with same amp.


----------



## ppl

If an Amplifier is quiet at minimum Volume and you hear Hiss as you rotate the Volume clockwise then the hiss is from your source not the amp because the Volume control is connected to the amps inputs and at min. Vol the input is not connected to the source at all so any Hiss from the Amp will be Present regardless of the Volume Position.


----------



## jamato8

Yeah, so there, get a new source!

 This amp looks to be very interesting. It is exciting when new products (I realize it has been developing for a while) hit the market that don't cost an arm and a leg and can produce, from what I am reading, the high quality sound that this amp does. Since some headphones are found to be lacking in the lower bass region I can now see the value of the base contour and this would seem to be a great feature.


----------



## ppl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am sorry but after going to the web site I am still confused. The amp comes with rechargable batteries installed and attached inside but does it come with any outside adapter to charge these or do you have to purchase one? Do you use a 24 volt regulated? I would imagine it is on the pages somewhere here but I didn't find it spelled out on the web site. 

 I still don't understand the additional power supply. It doesn't bypass the batteries but does or doesn't improve the sound? An Elpac would work fine would it not or is the power supply developed for this unit a slight or modest upgrade in performance, sound or otherwise?_

 

The DC power Jack is switched so when you insert the DC power Plug into the Jack on the rear of the Amp the batteries are no longer connected to the amp but instead are connected to the charging circuit. the Charging circuit is completely Bypassed when the AC adapter Plug is not inserted into the Amps DC power Jack.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ppl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If an Amplifier is quiet at minimum Volume and you hear Hiss as you rotate the Volume clockwise then the hiss is from your source not the amp because the Volume control is connected to the amps inputs and at min. Vol the input is not connected to the source at all so any Hiss from the Amp will be Present regardless of the Volume Position._

 

My experience is a bit different. The amp is quiet at all volume position (with my K701 balanced with SE converter plugged in) - as long as I do NOT touch the knobs. When I have my finger on either of the knobs there is some slight hum/hiss coming to my ears (with no music playing). The loudness of this hum/hiss does not seem to relate the the volume setting. I guess this is some sort of static but here in Hong Kong we are having a very wet day so I doubt where the static comes from.

 Strange....

 Anyway, when music starts to flow, all these don't matter any more 

 F. Lo


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ppl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The DC power Jack is switched so when you insert the DC power Plug into the Jack on the rear of the Amp the batteries are no longer connected to the amp but instead are connected to the charging circuit. the Charging circuit is completely Bypassed when the AC adapter Plug is not inserted into the Amps DC power Jack._

 

Ok, now I see and that is what I wanted to know. So I can also see why your power supply, that is more than a mere wallwart, would be of an advantage. 

 Will the amp run from 19 volts or does it require 24 volts from the DC jack?


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My experience is a bit different. The amp is quiet at all volume position (with my K701 balanced with SE converter plugged in) - as long as I do NOT touch the knobs. When I have my figure on either of the knobs there is some slight hum/hiss coming to my ears (with no music playing). The loudness of this hum/hiss does not seem to relate the the volume setting. I guess this is some sort of static but here in Hong Kong we are having a very wet day so I doubt where the static comes from.

 Strange....

 Anyway, when music starts to flow, all these don't matter any more 

 F. Lo_

 

Actually, mine does that too, when plugged into the AC by the Elpac supply only (not when running on batteries).


----------



## freakmax

I experienced this issue as well.


----------



## oldcodgerE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bolardito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And what happens with the standard Lisa III? Can I charge the batteries while using the amp? How long can I use the amp while plugging to the Elpac adaptor without damaging the batteries or the circuit??_

 

I have a pre production Lisa 3 standard that has been charging for 15 days without being run at all, so there has been no discharge. I wanted to see if the batteries would get hot so it is out of the case also. This unit is using the standard 9 volt size batteries and is being charged by a 600 ma 18 volt( shows 24 volt with no load) wall wart. So far the batteries remain cool to the touch as does all amp components. With a 200 milliamp or larger dc charge the amp will run at full audio while charging the batteries. My first test ran the amp continuously for 4 days, 24 hours a day at full volume into a set of headphones while plugged in to 200 mw wall wart. The amp was drawing max current the whole time and the batteries stayed fully charged. I hope this helps.

 In my testing the charger does not change the audio quality or volume in any way when plugged in as long as your batteries are not below 10 volts or so.


----------



## flashbak

I would be interested for ppl to address your findings. For one thing, I believe the bias is different on pre vs the production Standard Lisa III. Production Standard units drain the battery faster due to the increased bias which further tweaks the amp for even greater SQ.


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ppl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The DC power Jack is switched so when you insert the DC power Plug into the Jack on the rear of the Amp the batteries are no longer connected to the amp but instead are connected to the charging circuit. the Charging circuit is completely Bypassed when the AC adapter Plug is not inserted into the Amps DC power Jack._

 

Yep. The source will contribute to hiss and hum more than the amp. I've tweaking a few source and I find the quieter source will determine if the whole rig is noisy or not


----------



## ppl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My experience is a bit different. The amp is quiet at all volume position (with my K701 balanced with SE converter plugged in) - as long as I do NOT touch the knobs. When I have my figure on either of the knobs there is some slight hum/hiss coming to my ears (with no music playing). The loudness of this hum/hiss does not seem to relate the the volume setting. I guess this is some sort of static but here in Hong Kong we are having a very wet day so I doubt where the static comes from.

 Strange....

 Anyway, when music starts to flow, all these don't matter any more 

 F. Lo_

 

yes this is true the metal shaft of the Volume control along with the Metal knob make a Great antenna to transmit EMI and noise directly into the input of your amp however with no body parts touching the controls the amp should not have any noise.


----------



## ppl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flashbak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would be interested for ppl to address your findings. For one thing, I believe the bias is different on pre vs the production Standard Lisa III. Production Standard units drain the battery faster due to the increased bias which further tweaks the amp for even greater SQ._

 

 That unit had the higher Bias just like all other production LISA's. only prototype units had the lower bias like the wood one Skylab first reviewed, This is perhaps why the Runtime issue did not come up then as that amp would actually play for 8 hours per charge.


----------



## jamato8

There are some 280 and 300mA 9 volt NiMH on the market now. Will it work with those ok? I see on the website that a much lower mA battery is being so run time would be longer.


----------



## flashbak

*My portable rig:* Where there's a will, there's a way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Red Wine Audio IMod 5.5
 Triad Audio Lisa III Standard 
 ALO IMod female IMod Dock
 Skyline889 Lisa III Silver Cable
 UE Triple-Fi Pro Earphones


----------



## jamato8

Nice! Is the front panel of the Lisa aluminum?


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flashbak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*My portable rig:* Where there's a will, there's a way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Red Wine Audio IMod 5.5
 Triad Audio Lisa III Standard 
 ALO IMod female IMod Dock
 Skyline889 Lisa III cable
 UE Triple-Fi Pro Earphones_

 

WoW! Instead of calling it your portable rig - you should name it your portable music heaven ! This is definitely a top-end road warrior setup!

 The only other thing that you can consider improving is a RAL mini-RCA interconnect, and better still, a Gold interconnect from Qables.

 I'm jealous


----------



## spunkmeyer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There are some 280 and 300mA 9 volt NiMH on the market now. Will it work with those ok? I see on the website that a much lower mA battery is being so run time would be longer._

 

Yes, in all these threads there's nothing about whether the stock batteries can be upgraded, or if they are offered. If they can't be upgraded, what is the rationale for 120mA 9 volts? I don't suppose that li-ion batteries could be substituted for NiMHs either? It's kinda a shame to have such a limited run-time on the standard.


----------



## ppl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spunkmeyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, in all these threads there's nothing about whether the stock batteries can be upgraded, or if they are offered. If they can't be upgraded, what is the rationale for 120mA 9 volts? I don't suppose that li-ion batteries could be substituted for NiMHs either? It's kinda a shame to have such a limited run-time on the standard._

 

according to the Data sheets of the stock batteries and the High capacity types talked about hear reveal that the High capacity type depicted in this post should work since the stock Energizer battery is 48.5 X 26.5 X 17.5 and weights 42 Grams the MaHa measures 47.8 X 25.6 X 16.5 and Weights 57 Grams. the critical dimension being the 17.5 MM thick Battery thickness vs the MaHa 16.5 MM thickness a full MM less than the stock according to the published data sheets of Both batteries
http://data.energizer.com/SearchResult.aspx
http://www.nimhbattery.com/maha-9v-r...ery-300mAh.php


----------



## freakmax

Skylab.
 Have you tried pairing your DT990 with the LISA?
 Is it a good synergy?


----------



## Fred333

Thanks for posting those dimensions. I could find those anywhere... and from what i have heard the DT990 with the LISA are a great combo.


----------



## Bolardito

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WoW! Instead of calling it your portable rig - you should name it your portable music heaven ! This is definitely a top-end road warrior setup!

 The only other thing that you can consider improving is a RAL mini-RCA interconnect, and better still, a Gold interconnect from Qables.

 I'm jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thats a great set up!! mine will be:

 Imod 5.5 Gen 80 g
 Alo Imod-Lisa III Dock Connector (waiting for Ken to release it! hopefully end of this week)
 Lisa III Standard
 UE11 Pro (will receive them next week)

 So if everything goes as planned I'll have my rig ready for end of next week!!!


----------



## flashbak

My DT-990's 2005 version are arriving by Thurs. I'll let you folks know, but I haven't heard a phone yet that doesn't benefit from the Lisa III!


----------



## spunkmeyer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ppl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_according to the Data sheets of the stock batteries and the High capacity types talked about hear reveal that the High capacity type depicted in this post should work since the stock Energizer battery is 48.5 X 26.5 X 17.5 and weights 42 Grams the MaHa measures 47.8 X 25.6 X 16.5 and Weights 57 Grams. the critical dimension being the 17.5 MM thick Battery thickness vs the MaHa 16.5 MM thickness a full MM less than the stock according to the published data sheets of Both batteries
http://data.energizer.com/SearchResult.aspx
http://www.nimhbattery.com/maha-9v-r...ery-300mAh.php_

 

Thanks Phil. So long as the width is no more than 17.5mm, and within the standard Energizer 9v dimensions, any high capacity NiMH 9v will work. I'll look forward to ordering a Lisa in the near future.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There are some 280 and 300mA 9 volt NiMH on the market now. Will it work with those ok? I see on the website that a much lower mA battery is being so run time would be longer._

 

Yes they will. I contacted Phil and he responded stating:

  Quote:


 Yes it is true that only the standard batteries will fit however if you install the amp board and panels so as the sliding cover is on top not the Bottom then the Larger Batteries will fit. this requires re-installing the rear panel 180 deg and then simply sliding the board in the slots farthest from the sliding cover. in other words simply make the top of the case the bottom.


----------



## spunkmeyer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes it is true that only the standard batteries will fit however if you install the amp board and panels so as the sliding cover is on top not the Bottom then the Larger Batteries will fit. this requires re-installing the rear panel 180 deg and then simply sliding the board in the slots farthest from the sliding cover. in other words simply make the top of the case the bottom_

 

So the larger batteries are too big to fit as is. I'm a bit surprised in that alkaline and lithium batteries can be installed in place of the stock ones. Do they also necessitate the 180 reinstall?


----------



## lexnasa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_JimP: Spoke to Brad earlier about the power supply and he said the what works for the LISA II ( Pocket Reference II) should also work for LISA III.

 I have a PSR for PRII and would expect it to work, though the charging rate may be slow for the Expedition. 

 Before I get the PSR I was using a PSU which I bought online from RS Online http://www.rshongkong.com This is an often overlooked resources for guys in Hong Kong who look for good quality hardware and can't find them at Sham Shui Po.

 Do a search for item item 423-7880 or 423-9252. Both versions work for my PRII and they comes with different tips so fitting the LISA III should be no problem. The 423-9252 is better because (a) it is a Germany AN-MANN design, and (b) it has selected outage voltage so that you can have a little bit of safety margin by setting it to 22V instead of 24V).

 I can lend you the 432-7880 if you so wish for your immediate use with the LISA XP.

 F.Lo_

 

I've been using the Mascot 8717 with my PRII and have had no problems, also available from RS, the part number is: 363-5104


----------



## Zayeem

I have one question. Can the Lisa III drive an AKG k 340?


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zayeem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have one question. Can the Lisa III drive an AKG k 340?_

 

I'm just guessing here but I doubt it would be a problem. I've used it with my Denon's and GS1000's and cant get the volume to 12 o'clock and I listen loud!


----------



## JimP

I've been using the XP (DAC1USB as source) for about two weeks, and am still very impressed. Listening to L3000 now while I type this, the detail retrieval/instrument separation is out of this world! ...and holistically fulsome. But the surprising observation is the bass boost feature. I don't need it with the L3000, but with my bass challenged phones, RS-1 and k271s, even W5000, it starts to incrementally plumb some real bass (if it's there in the original source). I'm surprised more amp manufacturers don't incorporate this feature.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JimP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been using the XP (DAC1USB as source) for about two weeks, and am still very impressed. Listening to L3000 now while I type this, the detail retrieval/instrument separation is out of this world! ...and holistically fulsome. But the surprising observation is the bass boost feature. I don't need it with the L3000, but with my bass challenged phones, RS-1 and k271s, even W5000, it starts to incrementally plumb some real bass (if it's there in the original source). I'm surprised more amp manufacturers don't incorporate this feature._

 

X2 here. Just want to add the magic is the organic presentation of all the details - great instrument separation without being too analytical, precision without being edgy or cold..... real magic indeed!

 I think doing a bass boost right is easier said that done, and so far I have only see this on Phil's design. 

 F. Lo


----------



## JimP

Hey lot's of Hong Kong love for Lisa III out here! It just struck me as amusing:

 Triad Audio is the equivalent of 'Mafia Audio' or 'Gangster Audio' in western context. hehe, I like it...don't mess with Triad Audio.


----------



## Bolardito

Currently I'm traveling in Argentina where there is 240V plugs. I didn't know this so I plugged my Elpac 120V PSU onto my Lisa III amp and it didn't power it. So I tried again and nothing. I realized the input voltage issue so I took out the PSU from the plug. There wasn't any burnt smell or any broken circuit, just didn't work. When I grabbed the adaptor it was a a little hot but not at all burnt nor burnt smell. 

 Do you think the PSU has been damaged?? I haven't been able to check if it works since here in Argentina all plugs are 240V and I just paid US$50 for the PSU online, I don't know if I have to order it again !!! if so I would like to do it now and have the new Elpac ready when I'm back home but i want to be sure the PSU is damaged so no misspending 50 bucks.


 Then I turned on the amp using the batteries and it was working OK, the amp wasn't damaged by the load just didn't work with the PSU.


----------



## flashbak

Bolardito,
 Not good guy! Wish you would have asked questions before doing so.


----------



## spunkmeyer

When you get home hook the wal-wart to a voltmeter, positive to center, and see if it registers any voltage. If you get the correct voltage, you are probably ok.


----------



## Bolardito

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flashbak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bolardito,
 Not good guy! Wish you would have asked questions before doing so._

 

Yeah I know I haven't been lucky with this amp...however it sounds great..guess I have to buy a new adapter


----------



## jamato8

Has anyone put larger capacity batteries in the III? If so, what type of run time did you get?


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone put larger capacity batteries in the III? If so, what type of run time did you get?_

 

Mainframe a fellow head-fier has installed two 300 mAh batteries. He installed them using the instruction that I received from Phil via email.

  Quote:


 Yes it is true that only the standard batteries will fit however if you install the amp board and panels so as the sliding cover is on top not the Bottom then the Larger Batteries will fit. this requires re-installing the rear panel 180 deg and then simply sliding the board in the slots farthest from the sliding cover. in other words simply make the top of the case the bottom. 
 

I hope Mainframe makes his first post announcing how many hours he is getting with the 300 mAh batteries.


----------



## jamato8

I would guess around 20 hours or a little less but actual milage may vary, so the question.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bolardito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When I grabbed the adaptor it was a a little hot but not at all burnt nor burnt smell. 

 Do you think the PSU has been damaged?? I haven't been able to check if it works since here in Argentina all plugs are 240V and I just paid US$50 for the PSU online, I don't know if I have to order it again !!! if so I would like to do it now and have the new Elpac ready when I'm back home but i want to be sure the PSU is damaged so no misspending 50 bucks.


 Then I turned on the amp using the batteries and it was working OK, the amp wasn't damaged by the load just didn't work with the PSU._

 

It looks like your 120V charger is overloaded by the 240V a.c. input, and it is very likely, from the smell of it, that there may be thermal damage to the insulation inside. I would not think it is save to use the charger any more. 

 Your amp should be o.k. though. If the Elpac is properly design the regulation circuit should be protected so that any surge or damage would not cascaded downstream.

 F. Lo


----------



## Wotan1

I wtb the Lisa as well. As I'm a customer out of CONUS, i did send an email to Triadaudio. It's been a couple of days now, but have not received a response. What is your experience re response time?


----------



## wakeride74

Response time is usually good, send another email and cc Phil, one of them will answer it. You have chosen wisely


----------



## DennyL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wotan1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wtb the Lisa as well. As I'm a customer out of CONUS, i did send an email to Triadaudio. It's been a couple of days now, but have not received a response. What is your experience re response time?_

 

I sent an email to Triad Audio asking shipping costs to the UK and posted the reply in this thread. The reply was prompt.


----------



## flashbak

Just a reminder. Brad has been on holiday out of the country and should be back shortly. He does have some staff helping out, but it has slowed things down a bit.


----------



## wakeride74

Does anyone know if the amp still charges if the power switch is off?

 Also I'm interested in what kind of hours XP owners are getting. I seem to be around 20.


----------



## uraflit

i liked the bass boost dial on the LISA III after trying it out... are there any other amps that produce the same amount of added bass similar to the LISA and PRII? i hear the DIY M³ and PPAv2 are similar, but how is the bass boost?

 and if they are similar, what op-amp configs/stuff do i need to tell a professional builder to match the bass boost to the LISA? if it is not possible to do this i think i will need to buy the LISA ^_^


----------



## wakeride74

The Super Macro has a bass boost and there was a killer one for sale in the forums with a butt load of opamps but that amp is not even in the same league for SQ and the bass boost, while good for it's size is not even as clean as the Lisa III. The Macro's boost seems to muddy the 50-80hz area to my ears.


----------



## jlingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wakeride74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Super Macro has a bass boost and there was a killer one for sale in the forums with a butt load of opamps but that amp is not even in the same league for SQ and the bass boost, while good for it's size is not even as clean as the Lisa III. The Macro's boost seems to muddy the 50-80hz area to my ears._

 

Actually the bassboost in Supermacro amazing depending on the cans you use. 
 Supermacro with Bassboost and W5000 truely sound amazing. with the old Sensa 2X-S was startling. great with ety. Great with PS-1, and suit very well with RS-1.

 but bad with HD650, triple.fi., GS1000 When they are not a good match they give you mid bass hump.


----------



## uraflit

guess i'm stuck with the LISA III then...

 now it's up to me to choose btw an expedition or the normal one...

 the normal one is already kinda hefty to lug around... i might as well get the expedition? someone push me towards one and ill bite =D


----------



## BIG POPPA

Man I have listen to both of them regular and high gain. Magnificent creature


----------



## jlingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WindowsX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes. I exchanged it back for a guy who ordered black ones in Singapore. Actually, I ordered silver expodition at first but you can see my second P.S. for reason why I changed back._

 

WindowsX have you tried Lisa III off M902(using m902 DAC). Does it sound better than operating it directly off iPOD?
 Thanks.


----------



## jlingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 If you decide the LISA III is the right amp for you, I would highly recommend you get the LISA LAB POWER (LLP) PSU which was designed with the LISA III in mind, and according to Phil, his best PSU design to-date. The LLP is universal voltage. Since it use standard 2.5mm centre positive plugs, you will also find it useful in other applicables, as long as current draw is less than 500mA (which is quite a lot).

 F. Lo_

 

Any idea how much is this LISA LAB POWER PSU?


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jlingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any idea how much is this LISA LAB POWER PSU?_

 

If I remember correctly, introductory price is US$300 + shipment.

 F. Lo


----------



## jlingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not sure about the $300 PS - it's not available yet, and the Elpac is and is $24 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Does the Elpac work under 220-240V as well?
 I noticed that the recommended part number is
 Elpac part # WM080-1950-760


----------



## jlingo

[


----------



## jlingo




----------



## flashbak

Yes, the Elpac power adapter for the Lisa III should be available in both 110v and 220v models.


----------



## jlingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flashbak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, the Elpac power adapter for the Lisa III should be available in both 110v and 220v models._

 

Do you have the part number for 220V version Elpac adaptor that supports LISA III Exp? Does it come with the required plug sizes?


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jlingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you have the part number for 220V version Elpac adaptor that supports LISA III Exp? Does it come with the required plug sizes?_

 

You can also consider this from RSOnline:-

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...&postcount=191

 I use it to charge my XP with no problems.

 F. Lo


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uraflit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_guess i'm stuck with the LISA III then...

 now it's up to me to choose btw an expedition or the normal one...

 the normal one is already kinda hefty to lug around... i might as well get the expedition? someone push me towards one and ill bite =D_

 

Let me try 

 I shared my impressions in an earlier post here :-

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...&postcount=274

 I personally would go for the XP - larger batteries, longer run time. But then if you use the LLP, the Standard is actually a better choice, since the size of battery doesn't matter any more 

 F. Lo


----------



## Wotan1

Does anyone knows if there are upgrade possibilities. Thinking caps and opamps. I thing I read somewhere that there are non. Anyone with experience in this field?

 Also, what about burn in time?


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wotan1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone knows if there are upgrade possibilities. Thinking caps and opamps. I thing I read somewhere that there are non. Anyone with experience in this field?

 Also, what about burn in time?_

 

Not until the DIY boards are available to the public, I think. 

 My understanding is the amp is design around a specific opamp - so opamp rolling may not be a good idea. The amp's sonic performance is tuned to Phil's own preference and I found it to be very pleasing. I think changing components will do more harm than benefit to the LISA.

 F. Lo


----------



## Wotan1

FKCLO, thanks!! Can you please eleborate a bit on the DIY boards?


----------



## xtreme4099

To me the organic aluminum oscon's caps currently standard on both the xp and standards sound better than the electrolytic blackgate's, i had a blackgate fk lisa ready to go, i went to visit phil in oregon to listen to it and perhaps take it home with me, and after sitting down for a bit, a/b'ing both for sometime, i found the oscons to be faster, more detailed and natural in the highs and mids, than the blackgated lisa, which sounded colored by comparison. Needless to say i took a standard oscon lisa with me.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wotan1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FKCLO, thanks!! Can you please eleborate a bit on the DIY boards?_

 

You may read this :

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...3&postcount=22

 Phil did indicate DIY boards will be available, but did not say when.

 F. Lo


----------



## jlingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You may read this :

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...3&postcount=22

 Phil did indicate DIY boards will be available, but did not say when.

 F. Lo_

 

Hey fkclo, what do you think of Lisa III expedition with Ultrasone Edition 9? I find that UE9 to be a very picky Cans. 

 I'm not too happy driving UE9 with Hornet nor SM LE, seem to be lacking of resolution, not enough juice feeling. UE9 with Millett sounds very musical, full, surround, but somehow lacking of tight bass, less texture and power. The high also becomes less sparkling.

 UE9 with m902 sounds very powerful, sparkling, amazing resolution, deep bass, exceptional texture but I'm not getting enough musicality and emotion, or life to the music. 

 How about Lisa III Expedition with UE9?
AWESOME!! very close to m902 in terms of SQ, plus depth, bassboost, and warmth as a bonus. Very clean and non fatiguing.


----------



## Wotan1

I'm about to order the Lisa, but still need some advise;
 - Should I go for the expedition or standard and why? 
 - What about the lenght of use (live) of the battery pack of the expedition?
 - I'm going to use it most of the time with Darth Beyers 770/80ohm and some of the time with the SH650? Should I go for the gain increase?

 What would you do?


----------



## flashbak

Ask yourself what features you want, and then take it from there (longer battery life) etc.....I'd go with the high gain mod, however, be aware you won't be able to use your E500's with that kind of gain factor. The default is a gain factor of 5 allowing me to use both my IEM and the DT990's. For the 990's I would have liked a little more gain, but overall I'm pleased with the setting of 5. I have to run my 990's at a 1:00/2:00 position, whereas the Triple-Fi's are typically at a 9:00 setting.


----------



## BIG POPPA

OOP'S


----------



## BIG POPPA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wotan1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm about to order the Lisa, but still need some advise;
 - Should I go for the expedition or standard and why? 
 - What about the lenght of use (live) of the battery pack of the expedition?
 - I'm going to use it most of the time with Darth Beyers 770/80ohm and some of the time with the SH650? Should I go for the gain increase?

 What would you do?_

 

Get the EXP with High Gain. You will be happy with the cans you have!


----------



## Wotan1

Thanks guys,

 So with standard gain I guess that I have to run the
 - e500 at 9
 - DT770/80ohm at 11 or 12
 - sh650/300 ohm at 3 or 4

 Right?


----------



## WittyzTH

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BIG POPPA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Get the EXP with High Gain. You will be happy with the cans you have!_

 

does the high gain work with some low impedence cans like W5000s?

 If I'm not wrong, I remember at the last Seattle meet there were some both Lisa III and W5000s. 

 I'm curious about how they work together.


----------



## flashbak

Wotan,
 Sounds about right to me.


----------



## Wotan1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wotan1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks guys,

 So with standard gain I guess that I have to run the
 - e500 at 9
 - DT770/80ohm at 11 or 12
 - sh650/300 ohm at 3 or 4

 Right?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flashbak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wotan,
 Sounds about right to me._

 

Sounds about right for the Darth Beyers 770/80ohm. Right?


----------



## Skylab

Standard gain for the Darth Beyers, for sure. No need for extra gain.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jlingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey fkclo, what do you think of Lisa III expedition with Ultrasone Edition 9? I find that UE9 to be a very picky Cans. 

 I'm not too happy driving UE9 with Hornet nor SM LE, seem to be lacking of resolution, not enough juice feeling. UE9 with Millett sounds very musical, full, surround, but somehow lacking of tight bass, less texture and power. The high also becomes less sparkling.

 UE9 with m902 sounds very powerful, sparkling, amazing resolution, deep bass, exceptional texture but I'm not getting enough musicality and emotion, or life to the music. 

 How about Lisa III Expedition with UE9?_

 

Sorry for the belated reply. As I have moved my LISA to office but left my Edition 9 at home, I bought the Edition 9 to my office today for a good listen. Bass out of the Edition 9 plugged to the LISA is definitely deep and plentiful, and there is more power than I would ever need. Mine is a LISA XP.

 So, I would say, no worries about Ed9 with LISA - it just sounds great. Honestly, not a single headphone has disappointed me so far with the LISA. I would rate it as the best sub $1,000 SS amp for 2007 so far, portable or not. 

 Until the PortaCode surfaces.... 

 Francis


----------



## Contrastique

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wotan1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm about to order the Lisa._

 

Hey Harm, now you are about to make me jealous haha! Congrats on your almost new purchase and good luck with the waiting!
 If you have it we'll soon have to have another nice meet


----------



## Wotan1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Contrastique* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Harm, now you are about to make me jealous haha! Congrats on your almost new purchase and good luck with the waiting!
 If you have it we'll soon have to have another nice meet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes, sometimes waiting pays off. Hans is informed. Wait until I've received the Darth Beyers and burned in all. And then have that meet


----------



## Contrastique

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wotan1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, sometimes waiting pays off. Hans is informed. Wait until I've received the Darth Beyers and burned in all. And then have that meet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I am already looking forward woehaa! Never heard darth-beyers before so that would be interesting! Where did you order it??


----------



## Wotan1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Contrastique* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am already looking forward woehaa! Never heard darth-beyers before so that would be interesting! Where did you order it??_

 

Headphile, with Larry. Will hopefully be send in 1 or 2 weeks. They are ebonies. Not many around. Propabely to dark for your Utrasone taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will PM you as soon as I have received all the goods.

 And now back to Lisa as we are getting of topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Contrastique

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wotan1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Headphile, with Larry. Will hopefully be send in 1 or 2 weeks. They are ebonies. Not many around. Propabely to dark for your Utrasone taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will PM you as soon as I have received all the goods.

 And now back to Lisa as we are getting of topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

Sorry, I didn't mean the Darths but the Lisa


----------



## JimP

Uh...stupid question:

 When you charge the XP, you turn the amp off, right? Charging for the first time, came fully charged from Brad, and it's lasted an incredibly long time (albeit I haven't used it everyday). Thanks to Fkclo, I have a charger ready to rejuice this pup!


----------



## orkney

Quick query: are the wood sidepanels and/or cases available yet on this Lisa?

 best,

 o


----------



## The_Duke_Of_Eli

I do not beleive so. I think the wood cases were reserved for that one prototype.


----------



## Skylab

I know the plan is to offer wood cases, but I am not sure when that is going to occur.


----------



## fkclo

My understanding is the wood case is still part of the plan, but the first priority right now for Brad is to fulfil the oders for the metal version. Wood case will most likely be custom ordered.

 Also, I am under the impression that the wood case will not use "side panels", which is likely a cheaper option, but certainly not as exotic as a case made out of a whole block of wood.

 F. Lo


----------



## Wotan1

What is your experience with connecting an Imod through a female dock with the Lisa. What 'interconnect' do you use (mini to 2xRCA) or plan to use? To be honest I do not think that a 200 US cable will match a 500 US amp. What about the Monster Icable or Should I build my own interconnect. Please share your thoughts?


----------



## flashbak

I purchased a very nice Lisa III cable from skyline889. You can PM him here about it. Here's some pic's. It is a silver cable with Switchcraft right angle mini and RCA's interfaced to an ALO female dock.


----------



## Wotan1

Thanks, I will look into this. It looks great, but seems a bit of a detour, but i guess there are good reasons for this. However I probabely would be looking for a 'short cut' version.


----------



## hoosterw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wotan1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, sometimes waiting pays off. Hans is informed. Wait until I've received the Darth Beyers and burned in all. And then have that meet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

As the Devil (Rowan Atkinson) would say:

 Those who have committed Adultery line up on the right please. Ahh I see you are here for....eternity! well that is a hack of a long time I can tell you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

 No just joking. Congrats Harm. Enjoy! Now somebody else is enjoying the PRII.

 Hans.


----------



## Wotan1

Adultery? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was still in the flirting mode, willing to commit for eternity. But then Lisa came along....


----------



## jlingo

Does Lisa III really come with batteries fully charged? Also, Lisa III really doesn't require burned-in like other amps?
LISA III needs burning in. The first time I received it, it sounded bass heavy and the high was shrill with sibilance.
 I'm still waiting for my LISA III Exp. to be delivered.


----------



## Contrastique

I do have to say the price is very reasonable. I thought it would be more around 700 usd. This is good!


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jlingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does Lisa III really come with batteries fully charged? Also, Lisa III really doesn't require burned-in like other amps?

 I'm still waiting for my LISA III Exp. to be delivered._

 

I doubt they would be fully charged. And I think that burn in did indeed improve the sound some. I recommend 150-200 hours.


----------



## jlingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I doubt they would be fully charged. And I think that burn in did indeed improve the sound some. I recommend 150-200 hours._

 

OK thanks, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 How long did it take before the order delivered?


----------



## Skylab

Mine was in the first batch so it wouldn't by typical.


----------



## jlingo

Has been promptly answered by Phil himself. Exceptional!
 Thank you.


----------



## cutthroat

my amp is #002. Who has #001?


----------



## flashbak

I have 001


----------



## Wotan1

I received the Lisa lll expedition yesterday. As expected the batteries were charged and this amp sounded great out af the box. However after a couple of hours burn in (no adapter yet) the amp died on me. Batteries probabely not charged to the max. I went out to buy the adapter 24V and positive centered as posted here (-) --(o-- (+). At the shop we tried the adapter. Got a quick blue led (fraction of a 2nd) and than nothing. This is not what I expected. I'm not certain what to do, just wait until bateries are charged or is there something wrong with the adapter. I do not want to end up having to return the amp for repair. 

 Please advise.


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wotan1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I received the Lisa lll expedition yesterday. As expected the batteries were charged and this amp sounded great out af the box. However after a couple of hours burn in (no adapter yet) the amp died on me. Batteries probabely not charged to the max. I went out to buy the adapter 24V and positive centered as posted here (-) --(o-- (+). At the shop we tried the adapter. Got a quick blue led (fraction of a 2nd) and than nothing. This is not what I expected. I'm not certain what to do, just wait until bateries are charged or is there something wrong with the adapter. I do not want to end up having to return the amp for repair. 

 Please advise._

 

Sounds like a bad adaptor or maybe even the wrong one. I'd get the specs on it and email/PM Phil. You should be able to listen and charge at the same time.


----------



## Wotan1

It says 24v, 1,5 (A) and 35 watt, regulated'. I will return to the shop for additional advise, but do not hesitate to give me advice.


----------



## DennyL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wotan1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It says 24v, 1,5 (A) and 35 watt. No reference to 'regulated'. But they told me it was. The voltage can be changed by changing a small block/item inputted in the adapter block.

 I will return to the shop for additional advise, but do not hesitate to give me advice._

 

Well, firstly, I wouldn't just accept a shop assistant's assurance at face value that the adapter is regulated it the manufacturer doesn't state that. I have a similar adapter, where one can select from a range of output voltages, and when it was set to 12v I measure 19v!


----------



## Wotan1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DennyL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, firstly, I wouldn't just accept a shop assistant's assurance at face value that the adapter is regulated it the manufacturer doesn't state that. I have a similar adapter, where one can select from a range of output voltages, and when it was set to 12v I measure 19v!_

 

It's regulated. It was not writtten on the adapter, but on the paper work. Missed that and eddited the post above. We measured 23.7V. So this seems ok. Might be the adapter plug not connecting propperly. I'm in touch with Brad on this one.


----------



## ppl

Out of all the LISA III Amps shipped only one other Amp (Other than the one mentioned hear) was returned for service and this was the result of incorrect AC adaptor as discovered by our service facility that ether the voltage was to high or the polarity incorrect.

 Since this AC adaptor thing is so far resulted in 100% of the Defects i am thinking that maybe future amps have the AC adaptor included so as to eliminate this source of customer Frustration, However this would require the prece of the amp to be higher to compensate for the added cost of the adaptor.


----------



## flashbak

ppl, I agree, it would be a good idea.


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flashbak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ppl, I agree, it would be a good idea._

 

Agreed. An amp that requires an AC adapter to charge it's batteries should come with an adapter, even if it is a little higher priced.


----------



## Schalldampfer

Is... is that the amp she's holding in the picture...? That's... wow... a brick...


----------



## flashbak

It may be bigger then you're used to but wait until you hear the sound


----------



## Bolardito

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ppl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Out of all the LISA III Amps shipped only one other Amp (Other than the one mentioned hear) was returned for service and this was the result of incorrect AC adaptor as discovered by our service facility that ether the voltage was to high or the polarity incorrect.

 Since this AC adaptor thing is so far resulted in 100% of the Defects i am thinking that maybe future amps have the AC adaptor included so as to eliminate this source of customer Frustration, However this would require the prece of the amp to be higher to compensate for the added cost of the adaptor._

 

Wotan1, this happened to me also, I'm the customer ppl reffers to. The problem was caused by incorrect AC Adaptor (wrong polarity). It happened exactly the same as you described. Send it for service.


----------



## Wotan1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bolardito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wotan1, this happened to me also, I'm the customer ppl reffers to. The problem was caused by incorrect AC Adaptor (wrong polarity). It happened exactly the same as you described. Send it for service._

 

We checked an measured everything, even inside the amp. The polarity is correct > center positive.


----------



## flashbak

Wotan 1,
 Did you compare it to the specs I gave you for the ELPAC? If it meets the specs have the tech check to make sure the plug is seating properly in the connector. I assume he checked the output of the power adapter etc.... If these suggestions don't resolve the matter I'd also recommend you ship it back and let TriadAudio have a look.


----------



## Lamprologus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Agreed. An amp that requires an AC adapter to charge it's batteries should come with an adapter, even if it is a little higher priced._

 

x2

 I'd love to try both the LISA (and the MOVE) but I'm too lazy to try and find a suitable AC adaptor.


----------



## Wotan1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ppl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Out of all the LISA III Amps shipped only one other Amp (Other than the one mentioned hear) was returned for service and this was the result of incorrect AC adaptor as discovered by our service facility that ether the voltage was to high or the polarity incorrect.

 Since this AC adaptor thing is so far resulted in 100% of the Defects i am thinking that maybe future amps have the AC adaptor included so as to eliminate this source of customer Frustration, However this would require the prece of the amp to be higher to compensate for the added cost of the adaptor._

 

As an optional choice maybe. 
 (Please be aware that in EU we use different plugs).


----------



## jlingo

Anyone actually paired LISA III Expedition with UE9?Sounded so good with LISA III I heard good response UE11 with LISA III.


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wotan1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As an optional choice maybe. 
 (Please be aware that in EU we use different plugs)._

 

I think we can get the adapter, I am here using the UK plug but no problem. Only it is required the Universal Voltage.


----------



## ManAtWork

I got my LISA III Standard today, the only words when in my first tried are "Oh my God!". Can't believe it sounds such nearly perfect, I have heard this kind of sound before only in front of the hi-end audiophile systems priced more than US$10K. No kidding. Mine is a high-bias limited edition Brad chose for me. Really appreciated him, he is so kind.


----------



## jlingo

Hi Guys, I just received my LISA III today and I noticed that when I plugged in my headphone, it felt like it's sticking out a bit and also, there seems to be a metal in the middle of the headphone hole. I was wondering whether it's normal. Thank you for the input guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I will let it burning in and charging for 15hours before start doing some listening.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jlingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Guys, I just received my LISA III today and I noticed that when I plugged in my headphone, it felt like it's sticking out a bit and also, there seems to be a metal in the middle of the headphone hole. I was wondering whether it's normal. Thank you for the input guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hi jlingo,

 Phil has responded to a similar query posted at the forum of TriadAudio.net and I clipped the relevant part here for your information :-

 Quote:-
 Regarding the Headphone Jack, The jack is intentionally so positioned as to not allow the Headphone Plug Ground to contact the case as the LISA is a Three channel amp and thus the Ground of the headphone is actually the output of the ground Channel Amplifier. I believe it is secure enough for intelligent folks. I was considering a Plastic sleeve that would go in there. The RCA Jacks were intentionally chosen so as to allow the Batteries to be serviced by removing the (4) front panel screws and sliding the entire circuit board with the 9 volt batteries installed. Chassis mount jacks also require wiring and this is something i did not want to have on LISA III. When the RCA Plug is inserted the outer ring is shimmed between the metal rear cover and the RCA Jack this allows the Chassis to help stabilize the Pressure upon the Jack.
 Unquote.

 Hope this is clear.

 The short answer: yes, it is normal, and intended by design.

 F. Lo


----------



## fkclo

Hi Jlingo,

 As regards the metal inside the headphone jack, I think it is a spring contact that help to hold the plug in place. Mine works fine and I don't think it is a problem, although it does look strange at first sight.

 F. Lo


----------



## jlingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Jlingo,

 As regards the metal inside the headphone jack, I think it is a spring contact that help to hold the plug in place. Mine works fine and I don't think it is a problem, although it does look strange at first sight.

 F. Lo_

 

After 100hrs burned-in LISA III is a pretty unique and impressive amp. It's certainly warm, TUBEY, seductive, and definitely inviting. These attributes what makes LISA III to be very addicting. No matter what recording you provide to LISA III it will still retain it's warmth inviting character and therefore very listenable(very forgiving). The bassboost is simply awesome, very tight and deep. LISA III also has better depth than m902. The sound is so seductive and inviting, making me want to sleep with LISA more and more. 

 m902 is a very superbly transparent amp TRUE SOLID STATE AMP and VERY GOOD FOR MONITORING. Hyperdetail. very dependent on the source you provide. If the source is warm, it will give you warmth. If the source is emotional, it will give you emotion. But if your source is clinical, it will spit out very clinical sound. Source in this context means Player and Recording. Crap in = Crap out.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jlingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you for the prompt reply. It's really helpful.
 Does LISA III require any burn-in? Or Does it improve with burn in?

 At the first 10 minutes listening session I find LISA to be somewhat less open, and less transparent compared to my Grace m902. Just a thought._

 

My LISA III XP Woody comes in used so I have not been able to track the burn-in process. But I do believe most amps, solid state or tube, would benefit for burn-in. Suggest you give it some 100 hours before serious listening and share with us what you hear.

 F. Lo


----------



## xtreme4099

get a 24v regulated wall wart, the extra juice makes a difference, trust me.


----------



## jlingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xtreme4099* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_get a 24v regulated wall wart, the extra juice makes a difference, trust me._

 

I'm using 24V regulated ANSMANN Germany PSU.
 100-240V automated Input.
 great stuff.
 Part no. 8694001/01

 I will try to charge and burn-in at the same time. if it's still lasting for 2 days then, the charging process works. I don't see any indication whether it's charging properly or not.


----------



## Musicdiddy

Hey Guys, has anyone else in the UK got the Lisa III?

 I bought an adaptor from Maplin Electronics in the UK. It's a 24Vdc switched mode regulated with a current of 800ma max. I selected the correct tip from the kit but the first time I used it with the amp after about an hour I heard a pop from the amp. It didn't seem to be charging so I opened the amp & found the batteries were "fried" - the casings had split open.
 Now the amp seems ok & I have tried using it with the adaptor plugged into the mains without any batteries installed & it works ok.
 So I am wondering if I have got the right mains adaptor. Where might I be going wrong? Also does the different mains voltages here in the UK make any difference?
 I don't want to have to open up the amp to charge them everytime!


----------



## OverlordXenu

Don't worry about burn-in. Burn-in usually gets tossed around when people realize they made a bad purchase, or they don't like how something sounds, or they blame it on a cable because they need a scapegoat, etc.

 Capacitors burn-in within the first few seconds of them being used.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Musicdiddy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Guys, has anyone else in the UK got the Lisa III?

 I bought an adaptor from Maplin Electronics in the UK. It's a 24Vdc switched mode regulated with a current of 800ma max. I selected the correct tip from the kit but the first time I used it with the amp after about an hour I heard a pop from the amp. It didn't seem to be charging so I opened the amp & found the batteries were "fried" - the casings had split open.
 Now the amp seems ok & I have tried using it with the adaptor plugged into the mains without any batteries installed & it works ok.
 So I am wondering if I have got the right mains adaptor. Where might I be going wrong? Also does the different mains voltages here in the UK make any difference?
 I don't want to have to open up the amp to charge them everytime!_

 

If I remember correctly, Phil did specify 3rd party power supply should be linear and regulated. He also stated a voltage limit that must not be exceeded. I think "regulated" is more important than "linear" in terms of safety of operation.

 What what you describe, it may be possible that your charge is actually injecting a much higher voltage that the specified 24V, as apparently it is not a regulated power supply. I would also suggest you check if the charging circuit is still intact, and there may be protection featuers in the circuit that become damaged in the incident. 

 Whenever we plugged in an external power supply to the LISA, the external power will "take-over" the battery power. This is why your amp still works with the external PSU plugged in and the battery removed. However, you may want to note that "consumer class" wall mart type of power supply is not best for audio purpose as there can be a lot of ripples in the "dc" which can ruin the audio qualities of a fine amp like the LISA III. 

 IMO, battery power is always a better choice in terms of audio qualities and your listening experience, unless you need a lot of juice that a battery bank may not sustain as it drains to a certain level.

 Alternatively, I would suggest you go for Phils LLP Power Supply, which is an audiophile grade, laboratory quality, safe power supply designed specifically for the LISA III. Yes, it is not cheap, but this may be what you want if the LISA III is to be used as a desktop amp.

 F. Lo


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *OverlordXenu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Capacitors burn-in within the first few seconds of them being used._

 

I am not sure if this is true for all types of caps, and especially the bigger ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 F. Lo


----------



## jlingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am not sure if this is true for all types of caps, and especially the bigger ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 F. Lo_

 

I actually also hear big differences after burn-in for both Hornet and Supermacro LE as well.


----------



## OverlordXenu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jlingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I actually also hear big differences after burn-in for both Hornet and Supermacro LE as well._

 

Some people hear a jar of pebbles changing the way speakers sound. The most fallible sense is probably hearing...

 The best way to demonstrate burn-in taking place, would be some kind of objective measurement, not using someone's ears...


----------



## jlingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *OverlordXenu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some people hear a jar of pebbles changing the way speakers sound. The most fallible sense is probably hearing...

 The best way to demonstrate burn-in taking place, would be some kind of objective measurement, not using someone's ears..._

 

Yes it would be nice to have something with objective measurement. But if Sound, music, or paintings, or any other arts, if it has some sort of measurements, then I don't think that's is an art anymore. 

 Some people are just gifted to appreciate more art stuff than others. 

 Anyhow, I don't need to justify or convince myself for bad purchases. My wallet didn't scream just yet. 

 I suggest you try to listen to a brand new SM LE and 400hr fully burned-in one. and try to use a blindfold to pick which amp is new. I could identify it almost immediately.

 Perhaps we should make this as a fund-raising game. more fun with jury, during headfi meet perhaps?
 1. SM LE NEW
 2. SM LE Burned-in 400hrs.

 or
 1. HORNET New: Harsh, dynamic, strong, punchy
 2. HORNET 100hrs(AT 100hrs Hornet Lost its bass, smooth, unlively)

 Burn-in Believers will be blindfolded, and Burn-in Doubters will try to swap the amp anyway they want. If the believer could detect which amp is the new one, then the Burn-in Doubter must put $100.- into Head-Fi Sponsor account, or any other charities.

 THIS MUST BE COOL!


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *OverlordXenu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some people hear a jar of pebbles changing the way speakers sound. The most fallible sense is probably hearing...

 The best way to demonstrate burn-in taking place, would be some kind of objective measurement, not using someone's ears..._

 

I think we are going off-topic now. Suggest to discuss burn-in as a different topic, but there have been a lot of exchanges in this community now and in the past.

 As far as caps are concerned, my understanding is different caps construction involve some different mechanisms of how energy are stored and released, especially along the time axis and frequency band. Many caps involved an electro-chemical process which is far from 0 or 1 by definition. The micro equilibrium dynamics and revisibility of a chemical process is a black hole to me but I am sure there are more knowledge involved in this area. 

 I guess it will be difficult to measure, real time, what is chemically happening inside a capacitor, especially under transient of high voltage / current swings. 

 Another thing, before we close this off, is that objective measurement of "audio experience" as perceived by individuals have not made too much progress in the past 20 years to my understanding. For example, how and why certain chain of audio nodes and signals in different arrays and time space will make a certain person feel relaxed, happy, sad, excited, or irritated is still at hypothesis stage. The subject is made more complicated and non-conclusive by other determinants like the intelligence, background, cultural environment of a particular test subject. Objectivity can be a real challenge in this connection.

 Yes, we can measure physical parameters like wave forms, voltages, currents, impedance, frequency response, and various transients at nano-level. We can even trace the path of a certain high speed particle in space, but it will be difficult to "relate" this parameters to audio terms. 

 Not least, no matter what parameters we are measuring on the bench, it is very likely our magical biologicial system does not intercept and interpret things in the same way. Our own decoding system is much more complicated, sophisticated, but less predictable than a oscilloscope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I believe science is constantly advancing and there are things that we cannot fully explain / decode yet. But that does not mean certain events are not taking place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 F. Lo


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *OverlordXenu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some people hear a jar of pebbles changing the way speakers sound. The most fallible sense is probably hearing...

 The best way to demonstrate burn-in taking place, would be some kind of objective measurement, not using someone's ears..._

 

I did a direct comparison of two same amps a/b'd with my own ears and Yes i heard a Difference. Just because you Tend not to believe does not make it fact. hell if i didn't hear it with my own ears i would not think its truth also..

 Click any of my text for the thread i posted...


----------



## DennyL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Musicdiddy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bought an adaptor from Maplin Electronics in the UK. It's a 24Vdc switched mode regulated with a current of 800ma max._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What what you describe, it may be possible that your charge is actually injecting a much higher voltage that the specified 24V, as apparently it is not a regulated power supply. F. Lo_

 


 ?? What am I missing here


----------



## fkclo

Just trying to look at possible causes of a blown up battery.

 Sometimes I feel that "regulated" power supply available on the streets are not really regulated. Also, there may be QC issues involved.

 F. Lo


----------



## OverlordXenu

I am not talking about music itself, just audio reproduction, ie. accuracy.

 And again, one's ears are not an acceptable benchmark. We need tools that can't think, and decide which one is better. For a good example of the fallicy of ears, watch this. http://youtube.com/watch?v=9gBL-5Sm978

 What did you hear?



 I know I hear variations of "piplup", "hitler", and "sieg heil", what do you hear?

 And remove the blind fold ruins the test. A double blind test means to person "giving out" (for lack of a better word) the test cannot know which amp is which. The best way to do this is via some kind of switch, as it allows for quick switching and AB testing. When I read a report on a blind test, it addressed it's validity saying that a human only remembers (ie. can directly compare the old and new) sound (signature?) for 5 secconds, and what they were testing couldn't necissarily be switched. In this case, I don't think a blindfold really even means much, the people taking the test just can't know which amp is "burned-in," and which one isn't. But the test would lose validity if some knew which was burned in, and which didn't.

 A good way to look at stuff like this, is that thread around here somewhere, where someone blind-tested his parents about, I think it was CD players. I think that his mother, not a self-percieved "audiophile," had a high accuracy rate, but the father, who did think he was an "audiophile," said that the ones he felt sounded the best were the most expsenive ones, and I think he was right one or two times. That test somewhat shows that people will make themselves think that the more expensive device is the better one, but that test showed that that's not always true.

 Then again, I'm not sure of the "legality" of talking about blind testing, although I think only cable blind tests are banned.

 On topic, this amp is great. If I had the money, I'd buy it.


----------



## Musicdiddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Alternatively, I would suggest you go for Phils LLP Power Supply, which is an audiophile grade, laboratory quality, safe power supply designed specifically for the LISA III. Yes, it is not cheap, but this may be what you want if the LISA III is to be used as a desktop amp.

 F. Lo_

 

Yes I have sent an email to Brad at Triad enquiring about the power supply - don't know if its available for purchase yet. I have also ordered the adaptor from RS Online that you recommended in a previous post.
 I hope I get this resolved one way or the other as the Lisa is too brilliant an amp not to be able to use it.


----------



## jlingo

OH, I just noticed I received this certification stating Production Number: 19 of 100, limited edition. What would be the difference between the limited edition and not limited edition? Just a thought.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't even get any T-Shirt like with UE11


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jlingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OH, I just noticed I received this certification stating Production Number: 19 of 100, limited edition. What would be the difference between the limited edition and not limited edition? Just a thought.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't even get any T-Shirt like with UE11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh, I just behind of you, 20 of 100. Well, Brad told me that the first lot comes with high bias design, so it would be sound much better. But such "high bias" is not the original plan because this draws too much power, so not suitable for long battery run. Another thing is the front plate, the "Bass" is incorrectly printed as "Base". Just these two differences, and I am glad to have it.


----------



## ajsaxin

Whats the weight of the lisa III,and any idea why its called LISA ?????


----------



## jlingo

Any more info on Phil PSU for LISA? I don't see many people use them. Any reason why someone would want to get a PSU from Triadaudio that is designed for LISA?

 Also anybody use LISA Portable? if so what bag is used? anything from headroom? I have the Expedition brick.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jlingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any more info on Phil PSU for LISA? I don't see many people use them. Any reason why someone would want to get a PSU from Triadaudio that is designed for LISA?

 Also anybody use LISA Portable? if so what bag is used? anything from headroom? I have the Expedition brick._

 

The last communication a few days back with Phil was that availability of high quality parts in small quantities in US remain the main hold-back on production of the LLP.

 I understand Brad and Phil is still working on the subject. I hope to hear some good news from them in the not too distant future.

 F. Lo


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ajsaxin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whats the weight of the lisa III,and any idea why its called LISA ?????_

 

I will try to chime in for the first part of your question. The following are extracted from Phil's post in the TriadAudio forum.

  Quote:


 "Measuring just 3 inches wide and just over an inch high LISA III Standard Edition is compact and quite portable yet has sound quality that rivals fine Home Amplifiers. The LISA III Expedition Edition has the same footprint of 3 inches wide X 6.3 Inches in depth as the LISA III, However is 1.7 Inches in Hight. The Expedition Replaces the Standard versions 9 volt battery pair with Ultra high capacity (For this application) NI-MH battery with 14.7 Volts @ 2100 MAh." "The LISA III Expedition will weigh in at around 28oz" 
 

So, doing some rough estimation I would think the LISA Standard will be around 14-16 oz - being a smaller case and a lighter batteries. But this is rought guess so take it with a grain of salt.

 Regarding the second part of your question, you better ask Phil about that. Actually, LISA is a code name used by Phil in his previous projects as well (the Pocket Reference II was code named LISA II). But as to why "LISA" and not someone else I have no idea.


----------



## texashorn91

wow maybe im just being stupid but i got a huge kick out of this. it was on their website.


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jlingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any more info on Phil PSU for LISA? I don't see many people use them. Any reason why someone would want to get a PSU from Triadaudio that is designed for LISA?_

 


 For your information, the design of this PSU is also uncompromising approach, it is as an option for users to use it instead of buying the unknown quality A/C adapter from market. As told, this PSU can eliminate any hum noise we can find in many A/C adapter. I think the quality of this PSU can benefit the performance of LISA III as well, only it would be very expensive.


----------



## fkclo

Just want to add that the LLP is a very high quality power supply which provide linearly regulated, ripple free DC to the LISA. When one plug in an external power supply, it will take over the battery power. If the external PSU provides "dirty DC" the sonic quality suffers as a result. Of course, one can also run the amp on battery for the best result, but if you are like me who will be using the LISA as a desktop amp, the LLP comes in handy. Besides, it will also be able to provide slight more juice than the built-in batteries, and I believe this is only beneficial to what we hear.

 F. Lo


----------



## jlingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just want to add that the LLP is a very high quality power supply which provide linearly regulated, ripple free DC to the LISA. When one plug in an external power supply, it will take over the battery power. If the external PSU provides "dirty DC" the sonic quality suffers as a result. Of course, one can also run the amp on battery for the best result, but if you are like me who will be using the LISA as a desktop amp, the LLP comes in handy. Besides, it will also be able to provide slight more juice than the built-in batteries, and I believe this is only beneficial to what we hear.

 F. Lo_

 

Thanks Francis,

 I'm just trying to get a justification for LLP. Because if it doesn't really improve much of the sound quality then, I personally don't think it's worth my USD$500.- I'm currently using LISA Expedition which I should technically get over 50hrs before a recharge required, and I think, it's sufficient enough without LLP to run the Amp all day. I store my LISA in a charger bank before going to bed everyday. Therefore, I don't find LLP suit my purposes or handy.

 Also does the voltage adjustable? or it's fixed at 24V output? How about the plugs? Does it come with many different sizes?


----------



## Musicdiddy

Following the problems I have had with charging the batteries in the Lisa III, including 2 blown re-chargeables, I bought a different adaptor from RS Components on-line as suggested by Francis. I set the voltage at 22v but after about 2 hours charging the amp casing got very hot so I unplugged it from the mains.
 I am now wondering if the amp has been damaged due to the blown batteries, so I have sent an email to Phil.
 One question though should I have the power switch set to on whilst charging?
 I am now getting very frustrated by what is obviously a very good amp! :


----------



## ajsaxin

I have emailed triad audio.Going by my experince now I think there is not much diffrence between the service we got at Larocco or triad now.Laricci took ages to reply to queries and so is triad been ovr a week and havent heard from them.(query was on international shipping charges)


----------



## lexnasa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ajsaxin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have emailed triad audio.Going by my experince now I think there is not much diffrence between the service we got at Larocco or triad now.Laricci took ages to reply to queries and so is triad been ovr a week and havent heard from them.(query was on international shipping charges)_

 

I disagree completeley...Triad seem to be pretty good and have responded to my emails quite quickly. Larocco however haven't responded to any of my emails since March 2006, despite the fact that I never received a PSU that I paid for, and am on the waiting list for a Diablo amp.

 As I understand it, Brad at Triad has a good reputation, whereas Larry Milligan's at Larocco is shot to pieces.


----------



## Musicdiddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ajsaxin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have emailed triad audio.Going by my experince now I think there is not much diffrence between the service we got at Larocco or triad now.Laricci took ages to reply to queries and so is triad been ovr a week and havent heard from them.(query was on international shipping charges)_

 

Don't know where you are located but to the UK I ended up paying about $90 shipping & handling (which includes $20 handling fee for Triad) via FedEx & it cost me roughly $60 for customs charges.
 She gave me links to the FedEx, UPS, & US Post Office sites for me to work out the charges. She also provided me with the following info to work this out:

 Zip code for Triad: 97457
 Weight: 2 pounds
 Length: 11
 Width: 7
 Height: 7


----------



## jlingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Musicdiddy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Following the problems I have had with charging the batteries in the Lisa III, including 2 blown re-chargeables, I bought a different adaptor from RS Components on-line as suggested by Francis. I set the voltage at 22v but after about 2 hours charging the amp casing got very hot so I unplugged it from the mains.
 I am now wondering if the amp has been damaged due to the blown batteries, so I have sent an email to Phil.
 One question though should I have the power switch set to on whilst charging?
 I am now getting very frustrated by what is obviously a very good amp! :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You can set the switch to on while charging. And you can burn in at the same time while charging. For your info my LISA III doesn't even get warm while charging with 28 degrees ambience temperature.

 Yeah LISA is an exceptional amp, highly detailed, with amazing depth 3Dimensional, musical. I just have to say this again because I'm really impressed.


----------



## DennyL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ajsaxin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have emailed triad audio.Going by my experince now I think there is not much diffrence between the service we got at Larocco or triad now.Laricci took ages to reply to queries and so is triad been ovr a week and havent heard from them.(query was on international shipping charges)_

 

I got an email from Triad on shipping charges to the UK and posted it in post #186 of this thread, repeated here:-

_These are the Shipping Options in USD:

 Federal Express $97.90 economy
 $106.96 Priority

 UPS Worldwide ExpressSM $117.26 
 UPS Worldwide Saver $114.98 

 US Postal Service 

 Global Express Guaranteed® 1 - 3 Days $69.30 
 Express Mail® International 3 - 5 Days $31.97 
 Priority Mail® International 6 - 10 Days $22.80 
 Priority Mail® Flat Rate Box 6 - 10 Days $35.15 
 First-Class Mail® International Varies $16.80_


----------



## jlingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lexnasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I disagree completeley...Triad seem to be pretty good and have responded to my emails quite quickly. Larocco however haven't responded to any of my emails since March 2006, despite the fact that I never received a PSU that I paid for, and am on the waiting list for a Diablo amp.

 As I understand it, Brad at Triad has a good reputation, whereas Larry Milligan's at Larocco is shot to pieces._

 

Well, I experienced late email as well from Triad. It took them almost a week to reply to my emails. I was actually frustrated. Good thing Phil himself helped me with the order process, so it went smoothly afterwards. 

 kudos to Phil, great person, GREAT AMP. It's the first amp that I have ever owned that sound good with pretty much every can I have. I wish it came with a size of Supermacro or Hornet.


----------



## jlingo

I'm using iMOD to LISA Exp. and I usually set my volume to 7-8am. I find 9am to be too loud already with W5000 and UE9. I noticed some people set the volume to over 9am. Man I think that's bad for hearings?
 With HD650 up to 12pm.


----------



## jlingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Honestly, not a single headphone has disappointed me so far with the LISA. I would rate it as the best sub $1,000 SS amp for 2007 so far, portable or not. 
 Francis_

 

Yes Francis, That's what I found out also that LISA III turns out to be the best all rounder amp. It's practically Good for every single headphone I own. I'm very amazed as well. Usually my amp only has great synergy on certain CAN but not all. Impressive indeed.


----------



## Loftprojection

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jlingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes Francis, That's what I found out also that LISA III turns out to be the best all rounder amp. It's practically Good for every single headphone I own. I'm very amazed as well. Usually my amp only has great synergy on certain CAN but not all. Impressive indeed._

 

How about a little comparo versus the TTVJ Millett?


----------



## jlingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Loftprojection* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How about a little comparo versus the TTVJ Millett?_

 

hehehe, I'm sure you would like to hear how W5000 sounds with LISA III. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Personally, TTVJ Millett is another animal. It's got tubes in it. so there is always this special characters: smooth, forgiving, mellow,floaty, DECAY, delicate, musical tube character that I believe hard for SS to compete.

 In terms of musicality, TTVJ Millett is more musical.

 So I can't really do a direct comparison between Tubes and SS. 
 But for a solid state, LISA is exceptionally AMAZING, it's the best yet I have heard. It's got a balance of hardness, neutrality, accuracy of SS without sacrificing tubey and musical sensation. 

 LISA III is detailed, with plenty of air and SPATIAL INFORMATION(From top of the head down to shoulders), Depth, and tight low bass. And it sounds very clean unlike the Millett. Millett Spatial information is also from the head but only down to the neck. 

 LISA III midrange is sweeter than Millett, but Millett's midrange has more emotion in it.

 Anyhow, I think you have a pretty good idea with Millett. Millett sounds musical and enjoyable. But LISA has a WOW factor that is very inviting and involving.

 When I listen to Millett, I become relaxed, enjoying the seduction, slow pace. I definitely enjoy Millett more at night than LISA. 

 When I listen to LISA III: It's exciting, it's powerful, it's startling, it's inviting, it's addicting, and it's certainly engaging, faster pace

 Both LISA III and Millett, I think they are in the same league, it's got meatiness, sounds big, refined, with big soundstage. One is SS and the other is Tubes.

 LISA III is an all rounder though, really work well with all my cans and also all music genres. 

 The Millett, they are great for certain Can with synergy but not all Can. Millett is also suitable only for slow type of music or any music that requires emotions. It doesn't really suit R&B, ROCK, etc.

 I'm happy to announce that LISA III and MILLETT actually complement each other nicely like Mr. Millett and Ms. LISA, Yin & Yang, nice combination.
 Without hesitation, I hereby recommend you LISA III. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 By the way LISA III has a very amazing synergy with W5000 especially with the bassboost completely set to 100%. Making W5000 to sound very rich, with full, deep, warm, musical bass. I was shocked.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


 LISA III is an all rounder though, really work well with all my cans and also all music genres. 
 

Definitely. Whatever I throw at it, the experience is extremely rewarding. And it is not "just" an all around - it is an extremely capable, impressive, organic and engaging little devil that draws you away from your work, your family, your friends... 

 Very soon, the LISA will be your only friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 F. LO


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jlingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks Francis,

 I'm just trying to get a justification for LLP. Because if it doesn't really improve much of the sound quality then, I personally don't think it's worth my USD$500._

 

The cost of LLP has not yet released, but I am sure it is not sold at US$500 when it is due.


----------



## fkclo

The LLP will cost US$300 + handling + shipment. This was annouced sometime ago at TriadAudio web site.

 I have ordered one. Waiting........

 F. Lo


----------



## fkclo

You can find pricing information here :-

http://www.triadaudio.net/phpBB3/vie....php?f=11&t=12

 Hope this helps.
 F. Lo


----------



## jlingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can find pricing information here :-

http://www.triadaudio.net/phpBB3/vie....php?f=11&t=12

 Hope this helps.
 F. Lo_

 

Thanks Let me know once you received it Francis


----------



## Loftprojection

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jlingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hehehe, I'm sure you would like to hear how W5000 sounds with LISA III. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Personally, TTVJ Millett is another animal. It's got tubes in it. so there is always this special characters: smooth, forgiving, mellow,floaty, DECAY, delicate, musical tube character that I believe hard for SS to compete.

 In terms of musicality, TTVJ Millett is more musical.

 So I can't really do a direct comparison between Tubes and SS. 
 But for a solid state, LISA is exceptionally AMAZING, it's the best yet I have heard. It's got a balance of hardness, neutrality, accuracy of SS without sacrificing tubey and musical sensation. 

 LISA III is detailed, with plenty of air and SPATIAL INFORMATION(From top of the head down to shoulders), Depth, and tight low bass. And it sounds very clean unlike the Millett. Millett Spatial information is also from the head but only down to the neck. 

 LISA III midrange is sweeter than Millett, but Millett's midrange has more emotion in it.

 Anyhow, I think you have a pretty good idea with Millett. Millett sounds musical and enjoyable. But LISA has a WOW factor that is very inviting and involving.

 When I listen to Millett, I become relaxed, enjoying the seduction, slow pace. I definitely enjoy Millett more at night than LISA. 

 When I listen to LISA III: It's exciting, it's powerful, it's startling, it's inviting, it's addicting, and it's certainly engaging, faster pace

 Both LISA III and Millett, I think they are in the same league, it's got meatiness, sounds big, refined, with big soundstage. One is SS and the other is Tubes.

 LISA III is an all rounder though, really work well with all my cans and also all music genres. 

 The Millett, they are great for certain Can with synergy but not all Can. Millett is also suitable only for slow type of music or any music that requires emotions. It doesn't really suit R&B, ROCK, etc.

 I'm happy to announce that LISA III and MILLETT actually complement each other nicely like Mr. Millett and Ms. LISA, Yin & Yang, nice combination.
 Without hesitation, I hereby recommend you LISA III. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 By the way LISA III has a very amazing synergy with W5000 especially with the bassboost completely set to 100%. Making W5000 to sound very rich, with full, deep, warm, musical bass. I was shocked._

 

jlingo, that's probably the most objective review I've ever read!!! You describe the Millett exactly the way I would have liked to describe it if I had your writing talent! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think we are exceptions though, a lot of people don't like the Millett. The Lisa sure sounds interesting, the thing is as you describe, most of my listening is done at night listening to jazz, probably why I like the Millett so much. I'm an old guy so even if I still like some old progressive rock stuff, I'm now more into the seductive female voices like you so well describe! Anyway, thanks much for the info, I greatly appreciate it, not happy about the effect it might have on my wallet but hey, head-fi is what it is, if you don't have a big wallet better not lurk around!


----------



## Lamprologus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can find pricing information here :-

http://www.triadaudio.net/phpBB3/vie....php?f=11&t=12

 Hope this helps.
 F. Lo_

 

Does anyone know if the power supply will work with 220V as well?


----------



## Ricey20

I was wondering, has anyone had a chance to listen to a Headamp Pico prototype at a meet and a Lisa III? Currently both on my list and unsure which I should get.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lamprologus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone know if the power supply will work with 220V as well?_

 

The LLP is designed to be used with world voltage. I can't remember if this is user selectable or pre-set at factory. 

 F. Lo


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ricey20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was wondering, has anyone had a chance to listen to a Headamp Pico prototype at a meet and a Lisa III? Currently both on my list and unsure which I should get._

 

Although I haven't heard a Pico yet (have one pre-ordered) I am doubtful if the Pico can match the LISA III on the sonic fronts. I may be subjective but having heard the LISA III I found that not a home amps at <$1,000 can beat it, and I would be extremely surprised if the Pico can outperform the LISA III.

 The only possibility, in my humble, subjective, personal opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, is the Xin Reference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I have been waiting for 4 months but haven't seen the end of the tunnel yet. As soon as I get one, will burn it in and do a comparison against the LISA III.

 F. Lo


----------



## Ricey20

Yah i'd consider the Xin Reference too but the long thread about wait times scared me away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I guess between the Pico and Lisa III would depend on how good the DAC is in the Pico, as in can it beat a X-Fi Elite Pro's DAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or i could do what other head-fiers do and buy both then throw my empty wallet out the window. I should really stop reading head-fi threads


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The LLP is designed to be used with world voltage. I can't remember if this is user selectable or pre-set at factory. 

 F. Lo_

 

Just want to add that Phil posted the schematics of the LLP here :-

http://www.esnips.com/doc/2e34a00b-a...Schematic-v0.9

 Those interested may want to have a look. I am not sure if this is the latest version though, as I heard that Phil has been adding more protection and better heat sink.

 F. Lo


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Although I haven't heard a Pico yet (have one pre-ordered) I am doubtful if the Pico can match the LISA III on the sonic fronts. I may be subjective but having heard the LISA III I found that not a home amps at <$1,000 can beat it, and I would be extremely surprised if the Pico can outperform the LISA III.

 The only possibility, in my humble, subjective, personal opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, is the Xin Reference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I have been waiting for 4 months but haven't seen the end of the tunnel yet. As soon as I get one, will burn it in and do a comparison against the LISA III.

 F. Lo_

 

I heard the Pico and Xin Reference at the last meet, they are no match for the Lisa. I have a Pico on order and was very very impressed with it but the Lisa is not on the level of any portable I have heard. I would put it more in the HR-2 arena. Don't get me wrong I think the HR-2 is a better sounding amp but at half the price the Lisa puts up a damn strong fight.

 The Pico impressed me most with the DAC SQ. I could not believe how good it sounded. I did use it as a headphone amp only and thought it sounded pretty smooth but again just not near the level of the Lisa on many fronts.

 The Xin amp did not impress me at all. I found it to be a rather dark sounding amp when mated with my ES2's which are not dark. Top end sounded rolled off and the bass was rather flabby. I know Xin is a Ety fan so it probably sounds great with those but I would take a Macro IV with AD797's or AD8397's over the Reference.

 Just my 2¢ based on my ears and the synergy with my D5000's and ES2's so FWIW.


----------



## fkclo

wakeride74,

 Thanks for the impressions. I heard the Xin Reference required long hours of burn-in so may be that one at the meet was not yet "ripe" ?

 But again, I do agree it will be an extremely tough job to match the LISA for any portable amps. Can't wait to see if the LLP will push it half a notch up.

 F. Lo


----------



## Ricey20

wakeride74,
 Thanks for the impressions as well. 

 Have you heard the Mini3 with AD8397 as well? If you have how does it stack up to the Pico? 
 I'm thinking now that I should get the Lisa III as home/transportable amp and keep my Mini3 as portable and get a OMZ or similar DAC somewhere down the line. If the Pico is a noticeable improvement over the Mini3, or if the DAC is as good or better than an X-Fi Elite Pro, then I'll probably get that later on for portable/laptop use.


----------



## wakeride74

fkclo - I believe it was brand new so you are probably right and I would imagine that if it has a large cab it's probably like the Hornet and does sound like a different amp after it has been well burned in.

 Ricey20 - I have not heard the Mini3 nor have I heard an X-Fi or Elite Pro so I can't help you there. All I can tell you is that the Pico DAC has really been impressing people that have been around the block here. I have no idea how it would measure up to a OMZ but I've heard that's a good DAC and am considering one myself. The Pico is just a lot of bang for the buck. At $500 you get adjustable gain, amp, and one hell of a DAC and the best part is that it's all not much larger than a Tomahawk
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've said it somewhere else in this thread but I'll say it again. The Lisa is amazing in its ability to isolate each instrument in its own space. Separation and background detail are just beautiful. It really is impressive but if you want some life from the battery you have to get the XP and carry around a brick
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's worth it though


----------



## JimP

"The Lisa is amazing in its ability to isolate each instrument in its own space. Separation and background detail are just beautiful."

 What he said
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...that's the truth!. To pile on the LIII lovefest, I sold my Opera and kept the LIIIXP (nothing inherently wrong with Opera, but for me, the LIIIXP delivers the extra "wow factor" with the phones in my line-up; plus I like the form factor, and the bass boost!).

 fkclo, I've been away on an extended trip, back in HK now, but in that heavy work load phase again. Will contact you offline, hope all is well.


----------



## Ricey20

Yep, now i need to decide between standard or XP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Brad told me they found a new battery to let the standard go up to almost 8 hours on the batch with high bias, next batch with lower bias will get 10 hours. I'm not sure if theres a huge difference between the lower and higher bias so still deciding


----------



## jlingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JimP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What he said
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...that's the truth!. To pile on the LIII lovefest, I sold my Opera and kept the LIIIXP (nothing inherently wrong with Opera, but for me, the LIIIXP delivers the extra "wow factor" with the phones in my line-up; plus I like the form factor, and the bass boost!)._

 

You are very right. my m902 is also supposed to be a higher class amp than LISA III, but yet LISA III somewhat exciting, inviting and fun to listen too. It definitely has a WOW factor.

 I guess LISA III is very musical


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ricey20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yep, now i need to decide between standard or XP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Brad told me they found a new battery to let the standard go up to almost 8 hours on the batch with high bias, next batch with lower bias will get 10 hours. I'm not sure if theres a huge difference between the lower and higher bias so still deciding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Brad had told me that the difference between two revisions is significant. However, nobody has the chance to side-by-side comparing them. But in theory and common sense from other top end headamp, the performance of high bias is like the high current mode which should somewhat benefit the sound performance.


----------



## WindowsX

Oh man, I couldn't resist it...

 If you want to make Lisa Expedition become more valuable than Standard, modify buffer to A for pure A output and it will become MUCH BETTER. Running time maybe decreased by 30% but sound quality improves a lot and no doubt if that mod can make Lisa really competes real $1000 amps.


----------



## Ricey20

I cant decide If i should get the standard and maybe carry the power adapter with me if I need long run times or lug around the XP brick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Im wondering, is the standard or the XP the more popular model?


----------



## lexnasa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WindowsX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh man, I couldn't resist it...

 If you want to make Lisa Expedition become more valuable than Standard, modify buffer to A for pure A output and it will become MUCH BETTER. Running time maybe decreased by 30% but sound quality improves a lot and no doubt if that mod can make Lisa really competes real $1000 amps._

 

Do you have any pix to show how this is done? I guess you need to solder some additional resistors to the op amps?


----------



## TzeYang

Lexnasa the AD744 application on the LISA III is already class A by default. The only thing left is to adjust the bias of the output diamond buffer stage. There are two ways you can do that.

 First, increase the input stage CCS's current. Second, change the emitter resistors.

 Anyway, can someone tell me the LISA III's default bias is? It's interesting to know since the LISA III performs superbly even with decent long battery operation. (long battery life indicates lower bias).




 Extras:

 You guys REALLY should try the LISA III on discreet mode. It sounds absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Wotan1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TzeYang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lexnasa the AD744 application on the LISA III is already class A by default. The only thing left is to adjust the bias of the output diamond buffer stage. There are two ways you can do that.

 First, increase the input stage CCS's current. Second, change the emitter resistors.

 Anyway, can someone tell me the LISA III's default bias is? It's interesting to know since the LISA III performs superbly even with decent long battery operation. (long battery life indicates lower bias).




 Extras:

 You guys REALLY should try the LISA III on discreet mode. It sounds absolutely fantastic._

 

Very Interesting, but can you please explain how these mods are beeing done. I'm a non technical person


----------



## TzeYang

I don't really know you should be doing this if you don't have a little basics in understand how these amps work.

 However, taken a look at how LISA III is being sold, the AD744s are soldered directly on the board. Now this makes modifying it harder.

 Anyway, IF it's socketed, it's very easy. Just remove the L and R opamps, and jumper pin 3 to pin 5.

 That way you bypass the L and R opamps directly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. You get a feedback free, unity gain buffers that works excellent! Very suitable for IEMs.


----------



## Wotan1

Thanks for explaining this


----------



## ppl

Many thanks for all your support and enthusiastic response to the LISA III, However i bring sad news, Lisa III's are sold out and TRIAD Audio has not secured a contract as of yet to manufacture the Next batch. The Electronic assembly facility we were having make LISA's wants $120 USD per amp more than what they charged for the First batch. If Triad would have continued to have that facility make LISA's the price would have to go up by at least $120 dollars per amp if Brad simply just passed the increased cost on to the consumer by the same amount this would make the standard lisa III cost $620 USD and the XP cost $670 USD. The next option is offshore manufacturing and this is actavily perused at this time however at the end of the day so far still no agreement on making more LISA III's have been reached so i can not say when more of these Fine Amps will again be available, Hopefully soon but i am not counting my chickens before they hatch. Because of the foregoing the buy now button has been removed from the web site and everybody that ordered an amp ether has received theres or shortly will.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ppl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Many thanks for all your support and enthusiastic response to the LISA III, However i bring sad news, Lisa III's are sold out and TRIAD Audio has not secured a contract as of yet to manufacture the Next batch. The Electronic assembly facility we were having make LISA's wants $120 USD per amp more than what they charged for the First batch. If Triad would have continued to have that facility make LISA's the price would have to go up by at least $120 dollars per amp if Brad simply just passed the increased cost on to the consumer by the same amount this would make the standard lisa III cost $620 USD and the XP cost $670 USD. The next option is offshore manufacturing and this is actavily perused at this time however at the end of the day so far still no agreement on making more LISA III's have been reached so i can not say when more of these Fine Amps will again be available, Hopefully soon but i am not counting my chickens before they hatch. Because of the foregoing the buy now button has been removed from the web site and everybody that ordered an amp ether has received theres or shortly will._

 

Phil,

 Don't know what to say. I thought I should say congratulations for the great market response to your LISA III, but I am kind of sad to learn that the supply is going to be limited when so many fellow head-fiers are still on the fence. The LISA III should be in more hands and I do hope you can find way to ramp up production in a cost-effective manner soon.

 On the other hand, I am so pleased that I will be getting mine. And somehow I feel that this is going to be a collection item, a benchmark which many others will be compared against in a long time to come.

 Even at US$650, the LISA is still one great, hight C/P amp. But the downside is that since many know it was US$500 before the mental barrier to take the plunge will the higher. 

 Please keep us updated on the production update. As you know, Christmas is not too far away and I guess the LISA III will be a perfect Christmas gift to many head-fiers in love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 F. Lo


----------



## wakeride74

We may end up with a amp that increases in value! Sweet for us but in reality I'd like to see them available again so more can experience this diamond in the rough!


----------



## jlingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jlingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OH, I just noticed I received this certification stating Production Number: 19 of 100, limited edition. What would be the difference between the limited edition and not limited edition? Just a thought.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't even get any T-Shirt like with UE11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well I guess LISA III becomes Limited Edition afterall.


----------



## NelsonVandal

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TzeYang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't really know you should be doing this if you don't have a little basics in understand how these amps work.

 However, taken a look at how LISA III is being sold, the AD744s are soldered directly on the board. Now this makes modifying it harder.

 Anyway, IF it's socketed, it's very easy. Just remove the L and R opamps, and jumper pin 3 to pin 5.

 That way you bypass the L and R opamps directly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. You get a feedback free, unity gain buffers that works excellent! Very suitable for IEMs._

 

Be sure to measure DC-offset before plugging in your headphones. Since this amp is not made for this kind of operation, you can't be sure transistors and other components are perfectly matched. With ill matched transistors, you could have several volts offset and wreck your phones.

 I can only agree to that the LISAIII type buffers sound very good as open loop buffers, better than the common "diamond buffers". The problem is a high output impedance with a lot of crosstalk when used with low impedance phones. Another problem is that you're going to find that all opamps are just a different shade of bad and really colors the sound.

 If portability isn't an issue, look at the JISBOS buffers at Headwize. Maybe not as warm and cozy sounding as the "diamond" type buffers, but the soundstage is amazing, so is the details. Since it's closed loop with low output impedance, they're perfect for low impedance phones.


----------



## ManAtWork

Oh, sorry to hear this. The limited edition is really limited supply.


----------



## Musicdiddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ppl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Many thanks for all your support and enthusiastic response to the LISA III, However i bring sad news, Lisa III's are sold out and TRIAD Audio has not secured a contract as of yet to manufacture the Next batch._

 

Phil,

 Does this also mean that the Lisa Power Supply will not be made available now?


----------



## Wotan1

PPL, 
 This decision must be hard for you guys. After all the (personal) investment and positive expectations, to pull the plug. I'm feeling with you and Larry. Hope somehow that you are able to find a solution. All the best.


----------



## flashbak

It's Phil and Brad, not Larry anymore


----------



## RIDE

That is terrible news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope that something changes and your ability to continue producing this magnificent amp at the original pricepoint, continues.

 Best of luck!

 RIDE


----------



## Skylab

This is sad to hear, in that the Lisa III is such a terrific amp , it would be a shame if more people didn't get the chance to own one! Let alone the fact that I guess that puts my Woody XP in jeopardy


----------



## Lamprologus

That's bad news, I only decided to buy yesterday and sent an e-mail to Brad. Guess I don't get one this time. I certainly hope Triad can find another manufacturer, I want one of these.


----------



## Ricey20

yah dang, and i was planning on ordering one in a few days, just havent decided which version. Damn you indecision, you've foiled me again!


----------



## jlingo

OK LISA III after 200hrs:
 Definitely better than Millett! The review has changed again. LISA III with iMOD -> Jena Vampire Cable -> UE9 sounds VERY TUBEY and WARM!!! yet the detail is still impressive.

 In terms of musicality, I can hardly distinguish the two now. But LISA sounds more refined, detailed, depth, dynamic, etc. There is really no reason for keeping Millett anymore now, except of course Millett is more portable instead of transportable.


----------



## Wotan1

_ 
 ELPAC POWER SYSTEMS WM080-1950-760 External Plug-In Power Supply; Series:WM; Output Voltage:24V; Output Power Max:8W; Outp*ut Current:0.33A*; Number of Outputs:1; Leaded Process Compatible:No; Peak Reflow Compatible (260 C):No; Size/Dimensions:81.28 X 55.88 X 48.26 mm RoHS Compliant: No _

 I getting confused and to be honest a bit stressed by this adapter stuff. I noticed that this one was recomended on the Triadaudio forum. However if I understand the descriptio correct, this one has .33A and I was advised I needed 500mA (.5A). Will this elpac work for Lisa?


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wotan1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ 
 ELPAC POWER SYSTEMS WM080-1950-760 External Plug-In Power Supply; Series:WM; Output Voltage:24V; Output Power Max:8W; Outp*ut Current:0.33A*; Number of Outputs:1; Leaded Process Compatible:No; Peak Reflow Compatible (260 C):No; Size/Dimensions:81.28 X 55.88 X 48.26 mm RoHS Compliant: No 

 I getting confused and to be honest a bit stressed by this adapter stuff. I noticed that this one was recomended on the Triadaudio forum. However if I understand the descriptio correct, this one has .33A and I was advised I needed = or > 500mA (.5A). Will this elpac work for Lisa?_

 

My understanding is that the 500mA is the max current. As long as the regulated voltage is correct and lower amperage should work ( I doubt if the LISA will draw 300mA during normal operation - that is a lot of power already). A lower amp rating may mean slower charging - but again I think the internal charging circuit will regulate as well because too quick a charge rate is no good to the battery life.

 In short, yes, I think the Epac should work fine as a charger.

 F. Lo


----------



## Wotan1

Ok. so this is the one that you all are using. Right? http://www.newark.com/jsp/Power+Prod...jsp?sku=16F126

 And 0.33A is enough. Right?

 Does it come with matching plugs?

 I'm in Europe. I need different pins. I can buy the adapter for the adapter, but prefer not. 
 What would be the part number for EU use? Anyone?


----------



## fkclo

I think the Epac WM series is 110V only. You will need to look for a 220 or 240 V one.

 F. Lo


----------



## Wotan1

Ok, 

 Thanks, 
 So wrapping up I need
 220v>24v (max)
 max 500ma amp
 With Center positive plug
 60 hz
 Regulated

 Any brand will do...

 Right?


----------



## Wotan1

This is what I got from the techsupport from Newark.com. 

 'The WM080-1950-760 does not have interchangable plugs on either the outputnor input. The output connector is 5.5mm x 2.5mm. Also this power supplywill not work at 220V. The highest voltage it is rated for is 132VAC at60Hz'.

 So the search will go one..


----------



## DennyL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wotan1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is what I got from the techsupport from Newark.com. 

 'The WM080-1950-760 does not have interchangable plugs on either the outputnor input. The output connector is 5.5mm x 2.5mm. Also this power supplywill not work at 220V. The highest voltage it is rated for is 132VAC at60Hz'.

 So the search will go one.._

 

I think that Triad Audio really needed to address this issue of power supplies, even if it was just giving the catalogue numbers of suitable power supplies from suppliers in the various national markets. The battery life of the Lisa III is short and people need to be able to buy a PSU without all this stress and hassle.


----------



## Skylab

I agree with that, told them the same, and I think that is part of the plan.


----------



## Musicdiddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wotan1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is what I got from the techsupport from Newark.com. 

 'The WM080-1950-760 does not have interchangable plugs on either the outputnor input. The output connector is 5.5mm x 2.5mm. Also this power supplywill not work at 220V. The highest voltage it is rated for is 132VAC at60Hz'.

 So the search will go one.._

 

I was having similar problems charging my amp, including 2 blown batteries, then a fellow Head-Fier suggested buying an adaptor from RS Online which I did. Its a wee bit expensive but you can change the voltage settings - I have mine set to 18/20v & everything seems to be ok now. They have a site in the Netherlands at www.rscomponents.com & if you do a search for part number 423-9252 that should sort you out.


----------



## ManAtWork

Please use the meter to verify the voltage, because in some various voltage adapter, the output is inaccurate as the printed mark.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ManAtWork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Please use the meter to verify the voltage, because in some various voltage adapter, the output is inaccurate as the printed mark._

 

This is good precaution ! Many of the so called regulated supply are not that "regulated". Always choose a good brand - this is probably the best assurance.

 F. Lo


----------



## fkclo

My black couple is here !

 First of all, some pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










*Build quality is excellent. Black is... well Black.*






*This is the price to pay when you pushed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and want to be first to own a LLP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* The assembler has engraved the face plate of my LLP upside down ! Brad promised to send in a replacement face plate as soon as it is ready.






*The best sub $1,000 solid state amp in the market - portable or not. *

 I haven't have a chance to listen to it yet due to a busy start of the week.

 Will keep you all posted.

 F. Lo


----------



## Skylab

Nice fkclo! Awesome. I got an email from Brad, sounds like my woody Lisa III XP may not be too far off. Yay!


----------



## jlingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My black couple is here !

 First of all, some pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That's Awesome!! By the way how come your LLP Triad logo is upside down? is that normal?

 Please let me know how the LLP sounds? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So how much is the final price again?


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jlingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's Awesome!! By the way how come your LLP Triad logo is upside down? is that normal?

 Please let me know how the LLP sounds? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So how much is the final price again?_

 

Yes, this is a mistake as the engraver did it wrong (engraved the label upside down). Brad did alert me but we agree there is no point to wait so I asked him to ship.

 One other thing to note is that the LLP does not come with a DC cord. I think this is overlooked because it is not easy from find a DC cord with 2.5/5.5 mm plugs at both ends. Right now I am using the one that comes with my PSR (the PSU for the Pocket Reference II), and it works fine.

 Brad was actually shipping 3 amps (1 LISA standard, 2 LISA XP, and 1 LLP) in one lot as I offered to distribute the amps for him (free of charge) - in a hope that this will reduce shipment cost. As it turns out, the total shipment cost is just US$90, and my share is US$40 which is far cheaper than to ship them individually from USA to Hong Kong - considering that it arrives in only 4 days! Brad also waived the $6 handling fee (per order) which is very nice of him.

 So, I paid US$550 + 300 + 40 for the whole set shipped.

 Will share again when I find some time to listen to it.

 F. Lo


----------



## jlingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ DC cord with 2.5/5.5 mm plugs at both ends._

 

I thought this cable should have been included. I don't think I would be able to find this cable anywhere in my area. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aside from that, I was wondering, what is the best place to shop for headphone stuff in HK? Any store the most complete?


----------



## Skylab

I agree. Brad if you are reading this thread, that DC to DC cable has got to come with the LLP. Its not the kind of thing one can just bop over to radio shack to get.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jlingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought this cable should have been included. I don't think I would be able to find this cable anywhere in my area. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aside from that, I was wondering, what is the best place to shop for headphone stuff in HK? Any store the most complete?_

 

I have written to Brad and am awaiting for his reply. I agree the cord should come with the LLP.

 In Hong Kong, there are many headphone shops, but I would suggest :-

 1. AV2000 - Japanese version of STAX at good price, also ATH cans plus others. 

 2. Mingo shop - for general low - mid level cans up to GS1000. Mingo shop also carries a lot Chinese made amps including Little Dot III, IV, and Micro Tubes. He also carries a few models of Darkvoice. No exotic amps though. His shop is a gathering place for local head-fiers, and Mingo offers many IEMs and full size cans for listening, and at least 15 amps to pick at your leisure.

 3. KingSound - good price for ATH cans. But not auditioning allowed.

 There are others but not specialised in headphones, some in Mong Kok, and some in Sham Shui Po.

 F. Lo


----------



## fkclo

I know I am busy. Work is over-whelming.... and I am tired after a long day.

 But just can't resist the temptation of seeing the black couple lying there - so, I hook it up......plug in my PS-1, and time stand still.......

 You can "find" it here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Let's call it a rewarding wind-up for the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am going to worry about work tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 F. Lo


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know I am busy. Work is over-whelming.... and I am tired after a long day.

 But just can't resist the temptation of seeing the black couple lying there - so, I hook it up......plug in my PS-1, and time stand still.......

 You can "find" it here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Let's call it a rewarding wind-up for the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am going to worry about work tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 F. Lo_

 

I think you need at least one more Grado.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think you need at least one more Grado. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I actually do have one more Grado - the RS-1, which I just brought back to my office to see how it sounds with the Lavry DA10. I am considering getting a second pair of GS1000 but not usre. I bought one early this year but sold it in June.

 F. Lo


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I actually do have one more Grado - the RS-1, which I just brought back to my office to see how it sounds with the Lavry DA10. I am considering getting a second pair of GS1000 but not usre. I bought one early this year but sold it in June.

 F. Lo_

 

What are those 650's doing in there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How's the synergy with the DA10 and PS-1?


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wakeride74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What are those 650's doing in there
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 How's the synergy with the DA10 and PS-1?_

 

Hi wakeride, 

 The HD650 is balanced specifically for the RPX-100. Same for the K701 which is also balanced 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't tried the DA10 with the PS-1 yet, as the PS-1 is at home and the DA10 is in office. My Edition 9 is working extemely well with the DA10 though. Looks like the DA10 works better with low impedance cans (like the Edition 9 and RS-1) than high impedance ones (like the HD650 single ended) for me. That's why if I want to listen to my HD650 (second pair, single end) in office I will hook it up with my LISA III XP Woody and it sounds beautifully. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 F. Lo


----------



## ppl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have written to Brad and am awaiting for his reply. I agree the cord should come with the LLP.

 In Hong Kong, there are many headphone shops, but I would suggest :-

 1. AV2000 - Japanese version of STAX at good price, also ATH cans plus others. 

 2. Mingo shop - for general low - mid level cans up to GS1000. Mingo shop also carries a lot Chinese made amps including Little Dot III, IV, and Micro Tubes. He also carries a few models of Darkvoice. No exotic amps though. His shop is a gathering place for local head-fiers, and Mingo offers many IEMs and full size cans for listening, and at least 15 amps to pick at your leisure.

 3. KingSound - good price for ATH cans. But not auditioning allowed.

 There are others but not specialised in headphones, some in Mong Kok, and some in Sham Shui Po.

 F. Lo_

 


 yes on the Next batch of more expensive LISA III's the wall wart adapter issue will be addressed even if it requires only offering the LISA and LLP together as a matched set. The DC to DC cable from the LLP to the Amp i thought was already obtained however i do not mind the day to day activities of TRIAD Audio and i am sorry francs you did not get a cable with your power supply.

 A suitable cable can be obtained at places like these 
http://www.security-cameras-cctv.com...ors-p-447.html
http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?...C=SO&U=strat15
http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?...C=SO&U=strat15
http://www.powersuppliesonline.co.uk...le/default.htm


----------



## lexnasa

I'm one of the Hong Kongers that got my Lisa III Expedition version yesterday through Francis Lo (thanks Francis!), and here are my first impresssions. 

 Rather than do a detailed analysis, let me say that I agree 100% with Skylab's review, so no point in re-iterating that, I'll just add a few points that might be relevant to potential buyers.

 Excellent build quality, it feels like it could be run over by a tank and not get damaged.

 No problems with charging, I used a 240v Mascot 8717 adaptor (24v into 400ma), although I was a little disconcerted by the fact that the amp has no charging indicator.

 Sound... (through Edition 9s) well, perfect really and I haven't heard any battery powered amp that even comes close... key points:

 Extremely fast
 Very detailed
 Great soundstage, both left-right and front-back
 Very very musical - I have only heard this level of musicality in valve amps before
 Deadly black background, with no noticeable noise
 Stunningly low bass, but very musical, the bass control is also very subtle and produces a very natural effect with no bloating
 The amp manages to be extremely detailed AND extremely smooth, I wouldn't call it warm, but it's definitely warmer than the Larocco PRII.

 Since being a teenager in the 70s, I have always been a big fan of battery powered systems, devoid of the grain and noise introduced by AC power, I believe my first build around 1977 was the tube amplifier section of a Grundig reel-to-reel tape recorder driven by 3x90v batteries into Koss K6s, (gotta love those even order harmonics).

 For me, since then battery amps have often lacked the grunt to really deliver. The Lisa III XP powered by 12xAA rechargeables has no such issues, and takes me back to the days when the music simply was, and being engaged by the music makes you forget what you're listening through.

 So, bottom line this is an incredibly resolving amp which is also incredibly enjoyable, and you don't often get both of those things for $550.

 This is unreservedly the best battery amp I've ever heard (and one of the best amps I've ever heard < $3,000) - well done to Phil, Brad and the team!


----------



## Ricey20

any updates about the new batch or when we can start ordering again?


----------



## Wotan1

Two weeks ago I send Brad/Triadaudio an email with a couple of questions. They told me my amp was ready and I asked them if the amp was shipped and if it would be still possible to buy the Lisa PSU. It's been two weeks now and I have not heard back. I did send a couple of reminder emails, but to no avail. I did not yet received the Lisa. What is your experience?


----------



## xtreme4099

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wotan1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Two weeks ago I send Brad/Triadaudio an email with a couple of questions. They told me my amp was ready and I asked them if the amp was shipped and if it would be still possible to buy the Lisa PSU. It's been two weeks now and I have not heard back. I did send a couple of reminder emails, but to no avail. I did not yet received the Lisa. What is your experience?_

 

Wotan1, so you did purchase a LISA3 then ? they should be pretty quick about getting your amp to you.


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wotan1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Two weeks ago I send Brad/Triadaudio an email with a couple of questions. They told me my amp was ready and I asked them if the amp was shipped and if it would be still possible to buy the Lisa PSU. It's been two weeks now and I have not heard back. I did send a couple of reminder emails, but to no avail. I did not yet received the Lisa. What is your experience?_

 

There is an audio show last week somewhere in US, and if Brad went to attend it. Brad would have difficult to access email during traveling as my experience. You can drop an email to Phil on the other hand so he can follow up with you.


----------



## fkclo

A good way to follow up your order / inquiry is to send an email to Brad's assistant, Linda.

 Her email address is linda "dot" galvin "@" gmail "dot" com

 She is very helpful in expediting and followup things. And sometimes she can even let you know how to get hold of Brad if he is travelling.

 F. Lo


----------



## Wotan1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A good way to follow up your order / inquiry is to send an email to Brad's assistant, Linda.

 Her email address is linda "dot" galvin "@" gmail "dot" com

 She is very helpful in expediting and followup things. And sometimes she can even let you know how to get hold of Brad if he is travelling.

 F. Lo_

 

Ok, thanks. I did send here an email. So keep fingers crossed. Did anyone else received emails form brad lately?


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wotan1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, thanks. I did send here an email. So keep fingers crossed. Did anyone else received emails form brad lately?_

 

The last time I exchanged email with Brad was last Saturday. Brad told me his is away from home (still in US) on his other (non-audio) business. I am not sure if he is back home now.

 F. Lo


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wotan1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Two weeks ago I send Brad/Triadaudio an email with a couple of questions. They told me my amp was ready and I asked them if the amp was shipped and if it would be still possible to buy the Lisa PSU. It's been two weeks now and I have not heard back. I did send a couple of reminder emails, but to no avail. I did not yet received the Lisa. What is your experience?_

 

The last time I heard about the LLP PSU is that they have very few parts available to just make a few. I also understand the first few will be built and tested by Phil personally. But I am not sure if any is still available now. My raw guess is you may have to wait for a while.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 F. Lo


----------



## Wotan1

Yohoo. My repaired Lisa has arrived just seconds ago..
 So it seems I worried for nothing. 
 Had to pay an other 60US for tax. This is the 2nd time. This is becomming a very expensive amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 Will check with customs tomorrow.


----------



## hoosterw

Congrats Harm.

 Enjoy.

 Visiting the VAD maybe? You work in the neighbourhood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 rgds

 Hans


----------



## Wotan1

it's weekend and hate to mix up commute with hobby. I will have to pass work going to VAD. It's 3 hours journey. So no way.


----------



## Wotan1

Is Lisa XP delivered with batteties fully charged? Lisa stopped playing after one hour. I still have to buy a PSU. 

 Also, with PSU plugged in the batteries will be charged when listening at the same time?


----------



## Wotan1

This is to much to handle. The amp died on me again.

 Why is this happening. I'm doing every thing right......
 So what is going wrong.....

 Same history.
 .
 1) good sound 1 hour listening. No indication of battery power loss (not using PSU, only batteries)
 2) 2nd listening a couple of hours later (still not using a PSU. Static when putting the HP plug in. Power on > 1 second blue led. Then it's gone.
 3) Bhought new power adapter Ansmann adapter, measured 23,8v. center positive plugs. 0,1 second blue led and then gone.........

 Why? Any thoughts?


----------



## fkclo

Wotan1,

 Really sorry to hear about your experience, which I think is pretty unusual. When you started to hear static, this is an usual sign of low battery, as things start to get distorted. The problem I see it, is with the charging circuit, or the charger.

 May I care to ask what kind of DC jacks do you have with the Ansmann charger ? Is it 2.5mm internal diameter ? The reason I asked this is because it looks a 2.1 mm jack works better.

 I do not have any phones to offer, but I would suggest you alert TriadAudio as soon as you can.

 Also, I am a bit pizzled when you were taxed twice for the same piece of equipment ? Should repair return should not be taxed ? This is really expensive to pay US$60 on tax.

 F. Lo


----------



## Wotan1

F.lo Thanks for support. YGPM


----------



## xtreme4099

Sounds like your amp is not charging, make sure you have a 2.1mm connector.


----------



## flashbak

Wotan1,
 It has to be the chargers you are using. As fkclo mentioned that static is the batteries becoming depleted of their charge. The amp arrives with the batteries charged about 1/3 way. Put a call into Triad and have them get ahold of Phil directly with the problem. Maybe he can research it, and come up with a part number for a correct charger in your locale. Sorry, to hear about this...I know it must be frustrating! Best of luck! Another good thing to ask Triad is what they had to do to repair it when it came back to them. In other words what was their diagnosis of the problem.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xtreme4099* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sounds like your amp is not charging, make sure you have a 2.1mm connector._

 

This is a good tip!

 Initially I thought my 2.5mm connector works well but it didn't. Luckily I can borrow one with 2.1mm connector and everything works great.

 F. Lo


----------



## flashbak

Guys, if this is the same symptom as last time, didn't he have to send it back to TriadAudio to fix, meaning he damaged the circuitry or the batteries. So I would think that isn't the case.


----------



## Wotan1

Thanks for helping.

 Please note that its an XP with internal battery pack and internal charger.

 I do not think it's the plug. It fits fine. According to Triad the primary electrolytic capacitors in the amp were blown the first time. So i guess they are blown again. They blame it on the PSU. But how can this be? I used different PSU's in both occasions. Also both PSU measured 23,8V. The measurement was done in a shop specialized in eletronics and by een electronics specialist. I saw it my self 23,8 v The second time I even set the PSU on 22 or 20 volt (not sure anymore). I made 100% sure it was a center positive connection. To my knowledge I did everything right and would do de same again. I do not see any alternatives.

 Phill mentioned that the Lisa was fully charged when shipped. So why did it lose power the second time i used the amp after only an initial hour of listening the first time. Both times without the PSU. 
 It should have runned for i think 50 hours without using a PSU.

 Man i'm not a happy person at the moment.

 Would it be possible for a local repairshop the replace the caps? Or must this be done by a specialist (Triad). Is it easy or difficult?

 Also I did send an email to Brad (Cc Linda). But Brad has not returned my emails for the last 2.5 weeks. And Phil told me it's a power issue. He told me he tested the amp on 25-26V before shipping and was fine. It also worked fine on the LLP. So according to him it must be the adapter(S)

*On thing, it's my bad luck and I still would recommend the lisa to anyone out there. What I heard sounded better then anything else before*


----------



## holland

Sounds like someone needs to find out why the caps blew.


----------



## TzeYang

guise, have you checked the polarity?

 btw the LED circuit is an indicator itself. If it cuts off, meaning the battery is already dead.


----------



## NelsonVandal

Not just a American/European problem - 120 vs 230 V?


----------



## Wotan1

Thanks NelsomVAndal,
 The the input might be either 120 or 220, but by using the PSU the output is still 24v


----------



## elnino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My black couple is here !

 First of all, some pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










*Build quality is excellent. Black is... well Black.*






*This is the price to pay when you pushed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and want to be first to own a LLP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* The assembler has engraved the face plate of my LLP upside down ! Brad promised to send in a replacement face plate as soon as it is ready.






*The best sub $1,000 solid state amp in the market - portable or not. *

 I haven't have a chance to listen to it yet due to a busy start of the week.

 Will keep you all posted.

 F. Lo_

 

F. Lo, does your LISA XP with the LLP sound better than running just on battery power alone?


----------



## HK_M3

Couple of questions I could not find answers to on Triad's website.

 1) What is the difference between the Lisa III and the XP?

 2) Now I am guessing is not the perfect time to buy due to power supply issues. (And that there are none in stock)

 3) I like the wood one, especially since it has the RCA jacks mounted to the chassis (The way they should be.) Do they plan on doing that with the metal one?

 Thanks in advance,

 Nate


----------



## Ricey20

1. XP is larger (1.5in height) and has a 30-40 hour battery life or something and has a higher bias starting next batch since standard is going to be lower bias.
 2. Most people dont have problems with the Elpac power supply. http://www.alliedelec.com/Search/Pro...F5AC80510DE17F
 3. I doubt they plan on doing it to the metal one.


----------



## HK_M3

Thank you! Looking forward to hearing everybody's feelings on the Pico and Diablo before I make the swing for the Lisa III.

 -Nate


----------



## Ricey20

I doubt the amp section of the Pico will come close to the Lisa III IMO but not sure about the diablo. I'm gonna get a Pico and Lisa III (whenever we can start ordering again anyway) so we'll see.


----------



## PFKMan23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*The best sub $1,000 solid state amp in the market - portable or not. *_

 

Just curious, what amps have you heard under 1k?


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PFKMan23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just curious, what amps have you heard under 1k?_

 

Please have a look at my profile. On top of amps I owned I also listened to others from friends and local shops that I hang out. But they are mostly Chinese amps / DACs.

 F. Lo


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *elnino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_F. Lo, does your LISA XP with the LLP sound better than running just on battery power alone?_

 

Haven't done serious comparison yet but from the last full week of listening I cannot distinguish any difference from pure battery and the LLP. In the past, I can hear a slight degradation in sound if I plug in my external charger, no more. 

 End October / Early November I am planning to do some detailed comparison using materials that have huge dynamic swings and complex passages and see how the LLP will perform compared to battery at different volume setting. I will be using a HP-1 as the "monitor" because this is so far the most precise / accurate headphone I have. I will also be using a K701 (when it is rewired and back) as the K701 sucks a lot of power.

 Will report later.

 F. Lo


----------



## elnino

F. Lo, thanks for your reply. I look forward to your impressions of the LLP and from anyone else who may have purchased one.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HK_M3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_3) I like the wood one, especially since it has the RCA jacks mounted to the chassis (The way they should be.) Do they plan on doing that with the metal one?_

 

Nate, can you elaborate more about your question ? Do you mean if the RCA jacks are mounted on the PCB for the metal case version ?

 My understanding is that the RCA jacks are not mounted on the casing. They are mounted on the PCB directly and has no connection with the casing - metal or wood.

 F. Lo


----------



## JimP

OK having some fun with my Lisa III XP. Hooked it up line-out from my Sony MZ-NH1 Hi-MD player, with 1gig Hi-MD disk loaded with WAV (PCM) files (uh...I'm a masochist, still use MDs!). Sounds great -- all battery powered! Doesn't scale the heights compared to the Lisa IIIXP hooked up to my DAC1USB or my L3000/DHA3000 combo, but definitely smile inducing out of all the headphones in my current rotation.


----------



## HK_M3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nate, can you elaborate more about your question ? Do you mean if the RCA jacks are mounted on the PCB for the metal case version ?

 My understanding is that the RCA jacks are not mounted on the casing. They are mounted on the PCB directly and has no connection with the casing - metal or wood.

 F. Lo_

 


 If you take a look at the Metal Case version, you see the jacks poking through the case (Mounted to the PC board), if you take a look at the wooden version they are obviously mounted to the board but also have a washer/nut type thing securing them in a fixed location in relation to the case. I know in car and home audio, that is a common source for problems, when the jack is mounted to the board only and is allowed to wiggle around in the hole of the case. Let me know if that describes it any better.

 Thanks,

 Nate


----------



## jlingo

Actually I just received reverie version 2 today. The cable hasn't even burned-in and I can say it's AMAZING!!. Few words that I could say about this cable: SOUNDSTAGE, SPATIAL Spaces Information, Open Transparency, with DEPTH resulting in exceptional Separation!
 You also get the extra detail such as decay information in an instrument with floaty, airy, relaxed sound.

 Another thing that sets apart this cable from others is the amount of ambience detail that I could hear from it, I'm not only hearing the note instrument but every sound space surrounding the individual note. So Natural and addicting.

 I'm using reverie v2 interconnects to connect from Vcap to LISA III to drive Ultrasone Edition 9 and I could hear a dramatic sound improvement. Ultrasone Edition 9 is a very sensitive headphone IMO. It's capable of revealing whatever sound is there. 

 I used to think LISA III to be in the same class as TTVJ Hybrid Millett. Now, NOT ANYMORE, ever since I upgraded the interconnect cable to Reverie, LISA III sound quality surpassed the Millett by a lot. LISA III is definitely another league. The DEPTH information that LISA III is able to convey really addicting, compared to the Millett less depth and more 2 Dimensional sounding.

 It's important that the recording and the source possess depth and detail information to deliver, since Reverie is a very transparent cable, and able to convey whatever information provided by the source.

 I thought I would share one possible way to maximize the sound quality of LISA III since it's such a fine transportable amp, and it deserves more attention.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HK_M3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you take a look at the Metal Case version, you see the jacks poking through the case (Mounted to the PC board), if you take a look at the wooden version they are obviously mounted to the board but also have a washer/nut type thing securing them in a fixed location in relation to the case. I know in car and home audio, that is a common source for problems, when the jack is mounted to the board only and is allowed to wiggle around in the hole of the case. Let me know if that describes it any better.

 Thanks,

 Nate_

 

Hi Nate,

 I think the following from Phil (ppl) posted at Triad Audio forum will be of relevance.

 Quote:
_Regarding the Headphone Jack, The jack is intentionally so positioned as to not allow the Headphone Plug Ground to contact the case as the LISA is a Three channel amp and thus the Ground of the headphone is actually the output of the ground Channel Amplifier. I believe it is secure enough for intelligent folks. I was considering a Plastic sleeve that would go in there. The RCA Jacks were intentionally chosen so as to allow the Batteries to be serviced by removing the (4) front panel screws and sliding the entire circuit board with the 9 volt batteries installed. Chassis mount jacks also require wiring and this is something i did not want to have on LISA III. When the RCA Plug is inserted the outer ring is shimmed between the metal rear cover and the RCA Jack this allows the Chassis to help stabilize the Pressure upon the Jack._

 Unquote.

 F. Lo


----------



## HK_M3

Cool, thank you!

 -Nate


----------



## lexnasa

Nate, I think you'll be pleased... my Lisa III XP is built like a tank, the build quality really inspires confidence, and there's nothing loose or wiggly!


----------



## Prozakk

This seems all cool and all, but it's currently unavailable.


----------



## lexnasa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Prozakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This seems all cool and all, but it's currently unavailable._

 

Better they tell you, rather than they don't tell you and you wait for two years like Larocco Audio... have patience my friend, it will be rewarded.


----------



## RIDE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lexnasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Better they tell you, rather than they don't tell you and you wait for two years like Larocco Audio... have patience my friend, it will be rewarded._

 

Amen!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 RIDE


----------



## Prozakk

Wont have the $ until late November anyway. Not being impatient, it would be pointless.


----------



## wakeride74

Has anyone heard any news on the second run or upcoming production?

 I was thinking about placing an IC up for mine but if it's going to be a collectors item I may keep it. I don't like selling stuff I can't replace later if I decide to.


----------



## fkclo

My understanding is that there are clear indications to continue to offer the LISA III to the public. However, there is no definite date on its availability yet.

 If one is put on sale now I would believe it would be gone in a minute.

 A small quantities of LLP power supply is being made (around 10 units) and should be available soon, from what I gathered.

 F. Lo


----------



## Ricey20

I wonder too when the next batch will be. Also wonder if i'll have enough money by then as I may spend the money i've saved for the Lisa on something else


----------



## Remitrom

WOW It has been SIX Months since Lisa III made her debut at
 Head-Fest San Jose !! The response was fantastic! So much has happened since then; We took steps to make a small production
 run, encountering many difficulties, procuring parts, establishing sub-contractors, time delays & unanticipated cost. We persevered 
 & Lisa began shipping by Summer of 2007! They trickled out slowly leaving me wondering where were these Audio-files who posted in the pre-order thread? So in August, I packed up 10 units, including the new production LLP and flew to Asia! I visited Hong
 Kong, Bangkok, Chang Mai, & Singapore, auditioning Lisa and making contacts everywhere I went. Special thanks to this Head-Fi forum, I met Flcko & WindowsX (& others) in person, who
 went out of there way for the cause. (Get PPL designs to the world.) Johnny, the sailing instructor who listened to Lisa on a flight & turned over his "flat" for my stay (over looking a Marina out side of HK), Rang, who went to Chang Mai as my interpretuer
 /guide (& rented Scooters) Mr Keng (Bangkok dist), Head-Fi Tia
 land, Wilson (Singapore Dist.), Meyoung (Korea dist.) & Many More
 all played a part in making my trip a awesome & successful experience! I also owe a debt of gratitude to all of you who have risked your earnings to receive one of the first Lisa'a produced.. 
 And my staff, who continued doing business in my absence 
 In September Skylab Ranked Lisa #1 in his Portable Amp review!
 In October our initial stock was sold out & the Buy Now button
 had to be removed. (Policy- No payments taken unless stock is currently available) So now it is November and the second run of Lisa's is underway. We expect production stock to be available, and the "Buy Now" button again activated December 1 !! 
 Thanks for your patience and your interest. Brad, Triad Audio


----------



## RIDE

Now THAT is how you do it folks! Great news indeed Brad...thanks for the update!

 Count me in...this is a superb product from a superb company...you just can't go wrong!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 RIDE


----------



## FreeBlues

GREAT NEWS!


----------



## Skylab

Brad, that is GREAT news. Really looking forward to my Woody XP


----------



## Volts

Sorry a noob question, can the Lisa III be used as a preamplifer?


----------



## Remitrom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Volts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry a noob question, can the Lisa III be used as a preamplifer?_

 

Absolutely yes, I should realy ask Phil about the limits, but yes
 right now I am using I-pod - Lisa III - Sanyo & speakers
 I like the ability to control the volume and bass 
 I am having ALO make a custom cable for me , 1/4 headphone to RCA
 it is awesome hEARing is beleiveing


----------



## aleman

Good to hear LISAIII is coming back, a few questions:

 - What are the main differences between Xp & Non-XP versions ?

 - Can you provide the dimensions of both, your web site only provides the weights ?

 - What is the expected battery life for the XP & Non-XP versions in this new production run ?

 - Is the charger going to be bundled this time ?

 - Is the price going to change, if Yes what will be the new price ?


----------



## Michael Jennings

I have a Lisa III (and power supply) on the way and wonder what I should do about interconnects. I have an ALO Cryo that I use between an iPod an my old portable amp. I know this won't do the trick with the Lisa. But having sprung for the amp and power supply, I'm in no financial condition to plunk down money for an ALO interconnect right now. 

 Does anyone know of an intermediate solution--i.e. something between an ALO and Radio Shack?

 Thanks!


----------



## yuchengxx

It looks special...but just too big i think


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Michael Jennings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a Lisa III (and power supply) on the way and wonder what I should do about interconnects. I have an ALO Cryo that I use between an iPod an my old portable amp. I know this won't do the trick with the Lisa. But having sprung for the amp and power supply, I'm in no financial condition to plunk down money for an ALO interconnect right now. 

 Does anyone know of an intermediate solution--i.e. something between an ALO and Radio Shack?

 Thanks!_

 

Try another place like Moon-audio.com or Qables.com if you cant afford ALO. Personally like ALO interconnects but sometimes its hard to make myself spend that much on a cable


----------



## nytryder7

I picked up wakeride74's XP. Needless to say I CAN'T WAIT!! I'm also glad to hear that more LISAs are being made available.


----------



## jonoliew

i was wondering, you think a group buy will get us a better price?


----------



## Michael Jennings

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ricey20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Try another place like Moon-audio.com or Qables.com if you cant afford ALO. Personally like ALO interconnects but sometimes its hard to make myself spend that much on a cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Thanks!


----------



## matt8268

Glad to hear they will be available again. I'm planning to buy one.


----------



## Remitrom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nytryder7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I picked up wakeride74's XP. Needless to say I CAN'T WAIT!! I'm also glad to hear that more LISAs are being made available._

 

I wondered were that went Now he only has only one


----------



## Remitrom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonoliew* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i was wondering, you think a group buy will get us a better price?_

 

Some where on the www.triadaudio.net site it states as policy
 NO MONEY will be ACCEPTED unless stock is available for purchase
 However, if you get enough Aussie's for a group buy I will make a 
 personal delivery. I lived in W.A. for 3 years, like to come back sometime


----------



## Remitrom

I get an advertizing price break at 500 posts,,,474 to go LOL


----------



## nytryder7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Remitrom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wondered were that went Now he only has only one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hehe, soon, very soon.

 Can the case be retrofitted with woodied or lucite ends? I saw those in the photos. Would that be something that is offered separately?


----------



## Remitrom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nytryder7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hehe, soon, very soon.

 Can the case be retrofitted with woodied or lucite ends? I saw those in the photos. Would that be something that is offered separately?_

 

Those photos had the prototype faceplates for the first run.

 the second run will have the same cases & faceplates as the first as standard issue. We (sub-contractor(s)) are currently working on case options that may or may not be available in time for release. (Yes Skylab) The TEAK WOOD
 box is still under development. This one even I consider big, and is assumed
 to be a desktop. Another case under development will be made by our
 machinist from metal . These 1st prototypes take time, (and my money)
 and there is no guarantee that they will even work out. time will tell


----------



## nytryder7

Thanks for the info Brad.


----------



## Michael Jennings

Got my Lisa III and dedicated power supply about a week ago; but my iPod died just as the amp arrived, so haven't had a chance to listen to much. But what I have heard is splendid.

 IMod and portable VCap Dock arrive tomorrow. When all this stuff (iMod, amp, new ATH ES 9W headphones) have had a chance to get some hours on them, I'll report back.

 Mike


----------



## nytryder7

What an awesome amp this is! It is just true to the music. I've listened to jazz, classical and R&B and have not been disappointed. The LISA III XP is the reason that I will be keeping my AKG-K701's. I think that they, more than my other cans, really accentuate the sound stage of the LISA. I was actually getting ready to sell the 701's before I got the amp. They're a keeper now! I know that I'm not stating anything that hasn't already been written about the LISA III, so I'll just say that you can believe the hype!


----------



## JimP

Nothing new to add here either, but update to system with addition of LLP. This one's now dialed in nicely -- gives a three dimensional, meaty, and detailed sound signature to my HD650s (initially I did not warm to HD650 when I first borrowed a set from a fellow headfier).


----------



## Remitrom

Triad Audio has been busy co-ordinating all of our sub-contractors for this
 2nd run of LISA amplifiers. In this run we are using the same boards and parts
 as the first run, nothing has been changed, all the bugs have been worked out
 long ago in the prototype stage. But as things go, everything takes longer
 than originally anticipated. I had posted earlier that release was intended for
 Today! December 1. However, this didn't happen. So for those of you who
 are wanting Lisa's company, do not despair. We anticipate to begin shipping 
 LISA III DECEMBER 10 . hEARing is believing


----------



## Remitrom

LISA III Discount !! Lisa is a unique product and does not fit neatly into any particular category, I am besieged with questions, particularly in regards to the (high) price. So I hope the following exsert will help to understand LISA III
 & Triad Audio 

 Lisa III was designed to have the audio qualities of a $2 K amp.
 we have No advertising budget, pay no markup to distributors and have
 passed those savings onto our customers. So even more people can
 afford Lisa, we have separated the Lisa Lab Power supply for those
 that do not have the additional $300. (Those get Elpac 24 vlt cntr pstv
 ,we do not supply) So you see we have discounted the price for everybody,
 We expect the next batch to become available and will accept payments
 when they are tested satisfactorily. next week!
 Thanks for your interest.


----------



## FreeBlues

Price of the amp alone will be...?


----------



## Computerstud

Has anyone compare the lisa III to the Gilmore Lite or other desktop AMPs? 

 I'm curious to know how the Lisa III holds up.


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerstud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone compare the lisa III to the Gilmore Lite or other desktop AMPs? 

 I'm curious to know how the Lisa III holds up._

 

The only comparison between the LISA III and desktop amps is the grace m902. m902 wins, despite being analytical. Its also twice the price, we really need more comparisons.


----------



## jlingo

By the way I just noticed today that running LISA III of AC Adaptor not even with LLP already making the sound of LISA III Amp to be more open, More transparent, more dynamic, more energy, more detail/decay especially in the high department(I actually notice sparkle), better clarity, depth. Unplugging AC adaptor resulted in a darker veil sound using HD650(Equinox). Perhaps HD650 needs more juice?

 Bottomline: running LISA III with AC Adaptor is better and more exciting despite many people say battery should be cleaner.


----------



## jlingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *manaox2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The only comparison between the LISA III and desktop amps is the grace m902. m902 wins, despite being analytical. Its also twice the price, we really need more comparisons._

 

Yes m902 wins compared to LISA. By the way try to use m902 with Freeway 2 and it's making m902 very musical.

 LISA III itself is already very musical by nature. LISA III with AC adaptor making its sound quality better closing to m902.


----------



## Gnoshroom

Can't wait till this becomes available for order again.


----------



## manaox2

I have the LISA III serial #5. I really want to get this hooked up properly, can someone recommend a proper RCA cable under $300 to use with it?

 I prefer it short. What do you use?


----------



## lexnasa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *manaox2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have the LISA III serial #5. I really want to get this hooked up properly, can someone recommend a proper RCA cable under $300 to use with it?

 I prefer it short. What do you use?_

 

I use an 8" Wyvern Audio Argentum Signature AG-8 for $150, it sounds fantastic, and offsets the slight warmness of the Lisa III making it very neutral and natural. This is the best interconnect I have heard sub $500.


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lexnasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use an 8" Wyvern Audio Argentum Signature AG-8 for $150, it sounds fantastic, and offsets the slight warmness of the Lisa III making it very neutral and natural. This is the best interconnect I have heard sub $500._

 

good suggestion and duly noted


----------



## tomo3014

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *manaox2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have the LISA III serial #5. I really want to get this hooked up properly, can someone recommend a proper RCA cable under $300 to use with it?

 I prefer it short. What do you use?_

 

i don't know proper, but ask steve!!!!
 i know he'll hook you up proper...


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tomo3014* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i don't know proper, but ask steve!!!!
 i know he'll hook you up proper..._

 

There could be a huge thread about how Steve is the man. People that know this know who you are talking about even without the full member name. Of course I have contacted Steve a while ago and he is a top contender in consideration.


----------



## tomo3014

i was searching around some local internet shops and i found a new XP with Tread PS. 
 i guess they have some stocks... but the price is just too much...
 but i don't know if i can resist the wait anymore... lol

 it's out for around 950


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tomo3014* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i was searching around some local internet shops and i found a new XP with Tread PS. 
 i guess they have some stocks... but the price is just too much...
 but i don't know if i can resist the wait anymore... lol

 it's out for around 950_

 

found it on headphile.co.kr

 It includes an odd power supply that doesn't look like the official triad audio one, but pretty similar. Its still $150 more then default pricing. I bet Triad will have them back in stock on Friday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does anyone know if I could pop 230Mah batteries in the LISA III standard to replace the 150Mah and get more battery life? I mean, would they still recharge properly?


----------



## tomo3014

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *manaox2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_found it on headphile.co.kr

 It includes an odd power supply that doesn't look like the official triad audio one, but pretty similar. Its still $150 more then default pricing. I bet Triad will have them back in stock on Friday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does anyone know if I could pop 230Mah batteries in the LISA III standard to replace the 150Mah and get more battery life? I mean, would they still recharge properly?_

 

that's right.
 that's the place.
 well, the lisa should be coming out so.... we'll see.


----------



## WindowsX

Couldn't believe that Lisa VS m902 can be this long... As an owner of both models, each has its own goods with different Signature. Lisa III+PSU seems to be some what comparable to grace m902 but grace itself doesn't seem to be good for today's non-sennheiser trend. If you own grace and use non-sennheiser headphone, you need to modify opamp to be somewhat like opa627. If you are considering between these two models without sennheiser, you'd better look down to something else not grace, like Lisa III unless you have tons of money and willing to modify. it


----------



## tomo3014

lisa III is coming out soon and don't know if i should get the LLP or not... tempting...


----------



## MfiveM

I am about to place my order for the Lisa III, I was wondering do you think I should go for the XP version or just the normal one?


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ipacmm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am about to place my order for the Lisa III, I was wondering do you think I should go for the XP version or just the normal one?_

 

Depends, definitely worth it if you can take the extra height of the amp I would think.


----------



## tomo3014

well, i found out i can use the 
 llp for 110 and 220 so
 might as well go ahead and get it...


----------



## som4ew

Is LLP available now? I have pm Brad but no reply.


----------



## manaox2

Haha, I had put my bets on today!


----------



## jamato8

So Lisa standard uses two 9 volt batteries and can run 7 hours from 160mA's? That is a long run time from such a small amount of current. I guess it is using them in parallel and requires 18 volts. 

 Are there any more comparisons to other amps?

 edit: I meant series, not parallel as parallel would double the mA's but of course only put out 9 volts.


----------



## Capunk

Sorry to ask this question guys, 
 what's the differences between Standard version and XP version, beside longer battery life?


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So Lisa standard uses two 9 volt batteries and can run 7 hours from 160mA's? That is a long run time from such a small amount of current. I guess it is using them in parallel and requires 18 volts. 

 Are there any more comparisons to other amps?_

 

I actually only runs around 5 hours because of them having to use the same bias ratio for each when production began. Maybe this was changed for the new runs. These are also 150mah batteries. I kind of want to know if it would charge the batteries alright if I switch them with 230Mah.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Capunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry to ask this question guys, 
 what's the differences between Standard version and XP version, beside longer battery life?_

 

Only that its 3/4 of an inch taller to fit all of those AA batteries.


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ppl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my statement quoted is no longer true regarding the Higher Bias setting on the Expedition. The wood prototype Skylab reviewed was a standard Amp and thus standard Bias. The Expedition PIG POPPA Reviewed was an Expedition and was at a Higher Bias. Both these were prototypes. The CRD Diodes required for the High Bias setting became unavailable at the time the Mass order of parts for this Lot of Amps were ordered. One of the reasons Triad Audio is able to offer this complex of an amp packaged so well at this price point is not only the result of Design efficiency but in addition is also made possible by buying in Bulk.

 All LISA III's produced for this first batch that are offered for sale at this moment in time are of standard Bias regardless of the model, both the Expedition and the standard models offered for sale are of the same Bias. The only difference Electrically between the two is the Up-graded batteries from 9 Volt 150 mAH NI-MH to 2000 mAH AA celled Battery pack and thus offering long run time between charges, Moreover since the Batteries are discharging at a small rate there life expectancy should be a Very Very long time. To acomidate this extra large battery the charging circuit is also reset to charge at a Higher current, this is simply done by changing a resistor and thus both Models use the same Charging Circuit except the current set resistor value is different. 

 I apologize for not mentioning this right away prior to your ordering, With all the many things i have had to do latly this detail sliped my mind._

 

Just so that everyone knows. If they reinstated the higher bias, I WANT.


----------



## jamato8

Who has compared the normal and high bias versions and how much if any, improvement was there?

 So the Expedition should run around 60 hours on the AA's. I wonder if they are going to use eneloop? At 2000mA's plus, there would be a nice run time as most rechargeables are about that mA rating now and there would be a very long period that the batteries would hold a charge with the added benefit that eneloops have a very low internal resistance that enhances current delivery, which translates into better sound. Although it could be that buying in quantity has already been done and 2000's were a good buy.


----------



## TzeYang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So Lisa standard uses two 9 volt batteries and can run 7 hours from 160mA's? That is a long run time from such a small amount of current. I guess it is using them in *parallel* and requires 18 volts. 

 Are there any more comparisons to other amps?_

 

nay, it is in series.

 AD744 does not like low voltages. They're some greedy little monsters. Parallel will only give you +/- 4.5V. Which is barely the minimum requirements of the chip.


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerstud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone compare the lisa III to the Gilmore Lite or other desktop AMPs? 

 I'm curious to know how the Lisa III holds up._

 

It sounds great, if talking to compare with other top of line portable amplifiers, it sounds the best significantly. In fact, it sounds closely to the high quality desktop head amp if matching a pair of good headphones. In my rig, it sounds particularly excellent when pairing with HD650 - one of the best synergy combinations for HD650.


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *manaox2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just so that everyone knows. If they reinstated the higher bias, I WANT._

 

As I know, in standard model the high bias is only available in those so called "Limited Edition" of first lot. I am glad to have one.


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ManAtWork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As I know, in standard model the high bias is only available in those so called "Limited Edition" of first lot. I am glad to have one._

 

Oh I have the Limited Edition too! #5. yay.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ManAtWork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It sounds great, if talking to compare with other top of line portable amplifiers, it sounds the best significantly. In fact, it sounds closely to the high quality desktop head amp if matching a pair of good headphones. In my rig, it sounds particularly excellent when pairing with HD650 - one of the best synergy combinations for HD650._

 

I do really like it with the HD650 also.


----------



## manaox2

double post.


----------



## Remitrom

All Lisa's both std & XP are "sub" assembeled exactly the same.
 The batteries and cases are done as final assembly
 The HIGH BIAS was again used. and this is stll at the expense 
 of run time, but the consensous is No trade off for Sound Quality.
 However 9 volt technology has brought out up to 270 mlv batteries
 while we still use our stock of 150 mlv batteries which now last 5 hrs
 (+ or -) replacing them would get you nearly double! run time!
 If you want more run time than that get the eXtended Play (XP)
 and get 50 + hours, this at the expense of size and wieght.
 So you see we felt no need to go to the lower bias 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Both versions are available Now

 Happy Holidays Triad Audio


----------



## Musicdiddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Remitrom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Lisa Lab Power (LLP) is the ultra quiet power supply we make, and is switchable (110-240 volt)
 has ajustable voltage (14-26 dc), heat activated safety switch, And is the best PPL design to date.
 As an alternative you may get the 24 dc volt Elpac center positive PS,_

 

Sorry if this has been covered before but what are the advantages in using the LLP over the Elpac power supply?


----------



## Gnoshroom

Remitrom, has the Gain setting been tweaked out for the iMod 5.5G, or when I order should I specify that I'm using an iMod?

 Thanks.


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gnoshroom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Remitrom, has the Gain setting been tweaked out for the iMod 5.5G, or when I order should I specify that I'm using an iMod?

 Thanks._

 

The gain has been tweaked for any headphones you are using. I use an iMod with it, you can use any device really, its best if you have it at lineout volume. An iMod will be perfect. The gain affects how it drives headphones, it has little to do with the source other then it amplifies its volume I believe.


----------



## unkle11

these are so wonderful for my needs, has anybody tried them with 600ohm phones? namely sextetts? i did a search but couldn't really get any info,


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *unkle11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_these are so wonderful for my needs, has anybody tried them with 600ohm phones? namely sextetts? i did a search but couldn't really get any info,_

 

My friend has a pair. I can definitely try soon. I know the Corda Move didn't do so hot with them, which was another major reason I got the LISA III. I don't doubt that they will though.


----------



## unkle11

does it come with a normal wall wart? couldn't find a "what's in the box" at the website lol


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *unkle11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does it come with a normal wall wart? couldn't find a "what's in the box" at the website lol_

 

Not unless you get in the LLP (power supply). You can get an ELPAC regulated 24W adapter.

 This one is a huge wall wart:
ELPAC POWER SYSTEMS | FW1824-760F | Power Supplies | Power Products | Newark.com

 This one requires a power cable (like on a computer power supply or monitor):
ELPAC POWER SYSTEMS | FWC1824-760F-NC | Power Supplies | Power Products | Newark.com


----------



## Gnoshroom

Manaox, i believe the Lisa has MAX input of 500ma 24v.

 TriadAudio recomends the WM080-1950-760 — ELPAC POWER SYSTEMS — External Plug-In Power Supply.


----------



## fkclo

Did anyone notice that the 2nd batch of LISA has a new and better look - no major difference, but some nice refinements and decor.

 F. Lo


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did anyone notice that the 2nd batch of LISA has a new and better look - no major difference, but some nice refinements and decor.

 F. Lo_

 

Why not provide before and after pictures?


----------



## fkclo

Phil posted some pics here :-

TriadAudio.net Forums &bull; View topic - The New Look of LISA

 From what I can tell, the knobs are a bit recessed and therefore blends better with the face plate. Also, the face plate looks thicker than the first batch. 

 The volume and bass engraving are also in bigger fonts.

 F. Lo


----------



## ManAtWork

and the mark in bass knob wouldn't misspell again.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However, I like my one because it is unique.


----------



## fkclo

My LLP has the TriadAudio engraved upside down - so it is also unique in some sense. But Brad shipped me a new face plate with the new engraving design - that makes it the same as the new LLPs.

 F. Lo


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ManAtWork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_and the mark in bass knob wouldn't misspell again.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 However, I like my one because it is unique._

 

All your BASE belong to us.


----------



## ajsaxin

Any idea whats the dimensions of the lisaIII standard.And the weight as well.

 Tks


----------



## Gnoshroom

Wow, this is by far the best sounding amp i have ever listened to.... I have the Diablo, RSA Hornet, 1616m.... but the Lisa...

 Exact dimensions of my Lisa III XP are [17cm-L x 7.8cm-W x 4.3cm-H]

 Test Album: Astral Projection - Dancing Galaxy from 4G iMod. Ummmm


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gnoshroom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, this is by far the best sounding amp i have ever listened to.... I have the Diablo, RSA Hornet, 1616m.... but the Lisa...

 Exact dimensions of my Lisa III XP are [17cm-L x 7.8cm-W x 4.3cm-H]

 Test Album: Astral Projection - Dancing Galaxy from 4G iMod. Ummmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What type of difference do you hear?


----------



## ajsaxin

I guess the Lisa III xp is supposed to be a bit taller than the standard but any ideas whats the weight in grams for the standard and the xp.I am looking to get in down to india but then cant have that person carrying huge load as I am sure they have there own purchases lol.So would I be getting the amp+the charger anything else????.Howheavy is this entire set goona be (ofcourse excluding the box that it coms in)


----------



## Gnoshroom

I haven't had a chance to do back to back blind testing with all 3 amps, but from the 30minutes I spent listening to Astral Projection... I can say that Bass couture of the LisaIII is much more noticeable compared to the Diablo. As far as sound goes... I'll a post full review/results once we get the right LisaIII version, burn it in some, and have a few hours to fully compare... From the brief listen so far, all I can say is wow...

 Update: Awaiting an Au/Ag V-Cap Dock and Mr.DjSchock to provide proper LISAIII version, Ultrasone Ed. 9, HD-650s w/ Equx. Cable, and the Atmosphere/Creamware Virus Access VSTs to experiment with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~


----------



## Luminette

I'm confused- why 300 for the LLP if triad recommends the elpac external power supply WM050-1950-760 themselves... / the variety of other adaptors out there that could do the same job of powering this for truly a fraction of that staggering $300 cost

 I have to be missing something big


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Luminette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm confused- why 300 for the LLP if triad recommends the elpac external power supply WM050-1950-760 themselves... / the variety of other adaptors out there that could do the same job of powering this for truly a fraction of that staggering $300 cost

 I have to be missing something big_

 

The Elpac is good for charging the batteries, which provide a clean, steady, noise free d.c. to the amp circuits, which to a large extent, provide the black background of your headphone listening experience. While the Elpac is reasonably good, it is quite inferior when compared to the power a battery delivers. The commercial grade AC/DC converter, which the Elpac is esssentially one, will inevitably produce ripples in the d.c. current it produce, and that can affect the sound you hear through the headphones.

 That's is why Triad Audio offers the LLP (Laboratory Little Power) which is a lab grade power supply that produce a d.c. that is comparable to the batteries, except that it is always on tap, and have a slight more juice to produce that extra swing in dynamics and headroom for those gifted ears.

 FWIW, once a charger / PSU is plugged in the LISA, it overtakes the power supply to the amp, while charging the battery at the same time. 

 I hope this helps.

 F. Lo


----------



## jamato8

Who do you contact at Triad if you have questions? I emailed but have have received no response.


----------



## fkclo

John,

 Brad should be the contact for most cases - he runs TriadAudio. But to my knowledge Brad has other non-audio business so he will have to split his time.

 For logistics, you can try Linda, his assistant, who is helpful most of the time.

 You can also PM ppl at TriadAudio.net forum - to approach Phil for specific design questions - but Phil is not always there. He is busy with some ultimate solid state amp project.

 I hope this helps.

 F. Lo


----------



## jamato8

Ok. Can the Lisa III run effectively off of an external 18 volt battery supply?


----------



## fkclo

Hi folks,

 I browsed through the manual of the LLP and would like share the following which may be of interest to existing / potential LISA users :-

 Quote (these are written by Phil) :-

 " This LLP power supply is intended to provide precise regulation with extremely low noise throughout the audio bandwidth, thus providing your LISA III a reference quality clean DC voltage of 24 Volts @ 100 mA nominal up to an intermittent 300 mA of available current. The LLP contains BOTH pre- and post- regulation circuitry, to provide the absolute lowest AC ripple component for a velvety Background of Silence from your amplifier. Wide bandwith is extremely important in an Audio Reference Class power supply to maintain a consistently low impedance over the entire audio range thus allowing your amplifier to maintain a consistently low output impedance for critical damping of the headphones at all frequencies, not just the low bass typical of power suppliers powering small headphone amps."

 "...... If one carefully assess what actually makes a difference in the sound of your amplifier is the quality of its power supply....."

 " The A.C. Mains power enters the LLP via an IEC power cord receptacle and into the PC Board mounted EMI power line mains filter that filters both common mode as well as differential noise. This removes RF interference and other high frequency noise that otherwise would contaminate the AC mains power entering the unit. The AC from this filter deliver to the ultra low noise Toroidal power transformer. This 14 watt transformer is specified at both 50 and 60 Hz and includes two 115 volt windings to allow international voltage operation from 100 - 230VAC @ 50/60Hz. The output from the power transformer is dampened by a snubber network across the transformer's secondary windings, to suppress rectifier diode noise in the transformer. The AC outputs of the two dampened secondary windings are impressed upon a Full Wave Bridge Rectifier using Shockley diodes for low switching noise. Primary Reservoir storage and filtering is provided by a low ESR high temperature electrolytic capacitor for long life and high performance over a wide frequency range."

 ".... The Regulation Circuitry is designed from the ground up for Extreme DC precision and vanishing low noise. The techniques employed in the LLP are at cutting edge of linear power supply design. At the heart of this stage is a fully discrete component Error Amplifier. An Error Amp is commonly used in a circuit where error correction is required. ........... This Error Amp stage utilise ultra low noise bipolar small signal transistor of the type generally reserved for use in low noise audio electronics such as microphone and magnetic phono preamps. This assures that the output of the LLP is free from excess internally generated noise."

 " This precision Error Amp is supported by a constant amount of current from a temperature stable ultra precise current source for a constant output current in the face of wide temperature ranges to maintain Class A operation for the utmost in linearity.....

 "The voltage reference for the LLP's error amp is a string of blue LEDs. The Blue LED is extremely fast and quiet. LED's also have a temperature drift that is a polar opposite of silicon and thus the silicon based error amp changing in one direction with temperature the LED characteristics are changing in exactly the opposite direction and thus provide for a totally temperature stable power supply eleminated a major source of low frequency noise. This critical voltage reference, as are all other voltage references within the LLP are supplied by a constant current via precise FET current sources; this substantially improves the accuracy of the voltage reference resulting in cascading gains in all areas of performance. ......"

 Unquote.

 I hope the above provides a brief account of the design intent and goals of the LLP, which in a way is what it takes to explore the full potential of the LISA III.

 F. Lo


----------



## Luminette

yes, thank you *very* much, fkclo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there's another hit to my wallet...


----------



## Gnoshroom

This amp brings tears to my eyes every time I listen... 
 I've only run into 1 problem so far..

 When using my iMod with any small portable amp, I'm left disappointed and completely disckumptflaught (as Shpongle would say). I stand there dying to go back to Lisa! It's like listening to a pair of Genelec 1037s and then going to some KRK RPs. Once you go Lisa you don’t go back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As far as the powersupply goes, I'd rather feed my LisaIII some prime cut voltage then trust her with some random PS. I've seen way to much audio equipment die to crappy charges and dirty power


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gnoshroom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As far as the powersupply goes, I'd rather feed my LisaIII some prime cut voltage then trust her with some random PS. I've seen way to much audio equipment die to crappy charges and dirty power_

 

As far as power supply goes, I think the analogy is the fuel you use on a cutting edge race car. Will RON 98 unleaded work ? Yes, sure. But the performance of the car will not be even close to the same car tuned to run of RON 105 / ethanol mix ! 

 F. Lo


----------



## JimP

OK here's my 'race car' (picture posted elsewhere on HF, but thought I'd post here for the Triad crowd). Aside from my DHA3000/L3000, the LIIIXP/LLP's become my day to day home amp. Finally found a place that could make me custom DC-to-DC cable to hook up amp to power supply. Here I'm using a longer one so units can straddle the DAC1.

 FKCLO, happy new year, btw.


----------



## fkclo

JimP, very nice setup indeed !

 BTW, can you share with you where you get the custom maded DC-DC cable ? The one that comes with the LLP is a bit crappy.

 And Happy New Year to you too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 F. Lo


----------



## JimP

Shop #208 Wanchai Computer Center

 What I have is probably no better, but the shop was able to make me a short one (for when I want to stack the units) and a half-meter one for keeping LLP further away, in about 20 minutes. Just happy it all works!

 The shop people seem friendly, maybe if one could specify or source better wires/parts, the guy could still cobble it together.


----------



## Austin 3:16

So I need a $300+ power supply to charge a battery powered amp? What?!?


----------



## Mr. Tadashi

No if you want to charge the batteries you need Elpac Power Systems - WM080-1950-760 - Allied Electronics

 Or you can take the batteries out and use a battery charger like this one iPower IP-FC904U 9V 4 Cell Rechargeable lithium Battery Charger - Lithium, NiCD, NiMH Battery Charger Commercial 4 Channel Fast Charger

 The LLP is intended to be used as a dedicated power supply for when you use the amp in a stationary setting. It just happens that I also charges the batteries too.


----------



## Austin 3:16

Thanks.


----------



## Luminette

read up on it, austin, particularly on this thread.. a page or two back


----------



## jamato8

Yep, a good power supply that pays attention to all of the possible spurious frequencies isn't that easy to make and since the AC musical signal rides on the DC, a good supply is paramount if the amp is made to high standards.


----------



## Gnoshroom

Nice! looks like Triad may have some super sweet LisaIII accessories in the works. LISA-III eSnips Folder



 --- I really ought to create a sig.. Jamato, lend me part of yours


----------



## Luminette

nice

 I'm still quite tickled by the rca interconnects ALO is cranking out for the Lisa III to the p-vcap dock.. 

 i'm thinking i'll plunge straight for the top model they've got out for that

Audio Line Out

 though i would love to know what sort of difference is made in that one.. compared to their 'weaker'/cheaper model

Audio Line Out

 anyone know?

 my guess is that it has to do with the p-vcap to the lisa specifically, as ALO doesn't offer this cabling arrangement for their iMod or iPod LODs


----------



## ppl

I have not evaluated this power cable as of yet however it gets good reviews.
Revelation Audio Labs: power cables for Product ainfo and hear for a review On Sound and Music: A Journal of Pro and High-End Audio and other things that Matter


----------



## Capunk

I have a question guys, 
 Does LLP enhance the performance of LISA III XP over battery mode, or LLP just provide clean power as the battery does?


----------



## Mr. Tadashi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Luminette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nice

 I'm still quite tickled by the rca interconnects ALO is cranking out for the Lisa III to the p-vcap dock.. 

 i'm thinking i'll plunge straight for the top model they've got out for that

Audio Line Out

 though i would love to know what sort of difference is made in that one.. compared to their 'weaker'/cheaper model

Audio Line Out

 anyone know?

 my guess is that it has to do with the p-vcap to the lisa specifically, as ALO doesn't offer this cabling arrangement for their iMod or iPod LODs_

 

The difference in the build is the one in the top link link is the design is AFIK a one-off at the moment. That RCA-RCA cable is an interesting one and it looks real nice in person.(It is the first one that I have herd of ALO making a cable where they use the cryo copper and gold plated silver together. Well commercially available.)


----------



## Luminette

same

 also- Capunk: The LLP gives a better performance than with batteries. The LLP is, reportedly, necessary to unlock the truest of potential with the Lisa III, getting the best experience possible


----------



## Austin 3:16

Link for the LLP?


----------



## Mr. Tadashi

There should be info here LLP Power Supply eSnips Folder


----------



## Austin 3:16

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr. Tadashi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There should be info here LLP Power Supply eSnips Folder_

 

DIY...I think not. I suck at soldering!

 Prefab link???


----------



## Mr. Tadashi

Those are just build pics here is where the info is Little Lab Power Diminutive Audio reference - eSnips, share anything


----------



## Capunk

Does most of you using Lisa III as desktop amp or still portable amp? 
 and I have mixed collection of headphones, so if bought this amp, should I gone for high gain or low gain? 

 I primarily use, K701 (60 ohm/Current hungry), D2000 (25 ohm), Yuin PK-1 (as Portable headphone/150 ohm). I wish they made the desktop version of Lisa III with gain switch


----------



## Austin 3:16

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr. Tadashi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those are just build pics here is where the info is Little Lab Power Diminutive Audio reference - eSnips, share anything_

 

Didn't open.


----------



## Austin 3:16

So what #'s are considered low and high gain for the Lisa III?


----------



## gregeas

I'd go with low gain, at least for the XP. Using 650s I can't get the volume knob past 9:00. My e500 are unusable with the XP, as the range between silence and punishingly loud is negligible.


----------



## fkclo

The choice of gain also depends on what sources you normally use. If you use portable devices, the line out voltage is usually lower than what you will get from a desktop / home component. For example, if one is primarily using an iPod for listening, a higher gain (default ?) would be more appropriate. On the other hand, if you are connecting the LISA III to a home CD player, you will typicall get 2 - 2.2 V rms from the analogue out and so a lower gain setting would be more appropriate.

 This is in additional to the choice of headphones, of course. We should also note that Phil design the LISA III making it clear that he did not design it for low impedance IEMs. However, if one wants to stick to IEM for most listening, he can asked to have the gain tuned for that application - for an extra charge. 

 If I remember correctly, the final default gain setting chosen by Phil should be o.k. for most listening conditions, but YMMV.

 F. Lo


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Capunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does most of you using Lisa III as desktop amp or still portable amp? 
 and I have mixed collection of headphones, so if bought this amp, should I gone for high gain or low gain? 

 I primarily use, K701 (60 ohm/Current hungry), D2000 (25 ohm), Yuin PK-1 (as Portable headphone/150 ohm). I wish they made the desktop version of Lisa III with gain switch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I am using the LISA III XP as a desktop amp. ( I have more portable amps to carry along if I really want to be "mobile").

 The LISA III drives the K701 with ease and authority - it can produce enough current to let the K701 really shine. I have very good experience with all Grados on the LISA III as well. I remember one head-fier saying that the LISA III is the only reason for him to keep the K701 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 F. Lo


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ppl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have not evaluated this power cable as of yet however it gets good reviews.
Revelation Audio Labs: power cables for Product ainfo and hear for a review On Sound and Music: A Journal of Pro and High-End Audio and other things that Matter_

 

Hi Phil, Yes, the RAL cables are very good. I am a fan of Brad's cable - having owned the Precept II, Paradise IC (RCA-RCA, mini-mini, mini-RCA) and headphone cables (HD650 single end, K701 balanced). The RAL cables really deliver the goods and craftmanship is best in class. I like the solderless termination that Brad is using, and doing that on soft silver is not everyone's competence.

 I did inquire about a custom made DC-DC cord for the LISA-LLP (2.1mm x 10 mm plug). A 8" cord will cost me US$90 plus shipment which in my opinion is a bit steep. So I passed that time. I also asked [AK]zip to make me one but since he cannot source good quality plugs to my specification part of the purpose of having a custom cord cannot be fulfilled. So, now, I am still hanging on with the "stock" DC cord that comes with the LLP.

 But the more I think about it, the more I would like to pull the trigger and get Brad's cable.

 Unfortunately, the popularity of his cables, and the fame arising, have come to haunt him - as long waiting time has caused a lot of concern from buyers and I heard that RAL is recently banned by Audiogon. For those who what to have Brad's cable, please bear this in mind. 

 F. Lo


----------



## Capunk

What the heck, RAL banned from audiogon? 
 What happen? I'm happen about to recable my K701 w RAL. 
 Sorry abit off here.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Capunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What the heck, RAL banned from audiogon? 
 What happen? I'm happen about to recable my K701 w RAL. 
 Sorry abit off here._

 

Here is the discussion thread.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f11/re...diogon-282517/

 I think the key issues is delayed delivery, and not may buyers are that tolerant in this commercial world where customers are king.

 But you can still approach Brad direct if you want to go for it. He is very approachable and usually replies inquires within 2 days. But you would be more patient if you assume your cables won't be ready in at least 8 weeks time. 

 The way Brad make his cable is simply painstakingly labour intensive - and he was having some problem to meet the demand.

 On the other hand, despite a long wait I always got what I want from Brad - in good shape.

 F. Lo


----------



## ppl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Phil, Yes, the RAL cables are very good. I am a fan of Brad's cable - having owned the Precept II, Paradise IC (RCA-RCA, mini-mini, mini-RCA) and headphone cables (HD650 single end, K701 balanced). The RAL cables really deliver the goods and craftmanship is best in class. I like the solderless termination that Brad is using, and doing that on soft silver is not everyone's competence.

 I did inquire about a custom made DC-DC cord for the LISA-LLP (2.1mm x 10 mm plug). A 8" cord will cost me US$90 plus shipment which in my opinion is a bit steep. So I passed that time. I also asked [AK]zip to make me one but since he cannot source good quality plugs to my specification part of the purpose of having a custom cord cannot be fulfilled. So, now, I am still hanging on with the "stock" DC cord that comes with the LLP.

 But the more I think about it, the more I would like to pull the trigger and get Brad's cable.

 Unfortunately, the popularity of his cables, and the fame arising, have come to haunt him - as long waiting time has caused a lot of concern from buyers and I heard that RAL is recently banned by Audiogon. For those who what to have Brad's cable, please bear this in mind. 

 F. Lo_

 

Thanks Francis for pointing this out, I am Sorry to Hear about deliverers problems from RAL and , This is one avenue that I personally want to avoid as folks hear know. We can all hope that in the future the Cryo cable will become available and the distribution issues will be solved, and or someone else figures out how to do quality solder less connections upon the material, Because as Francis pointed out this takes a great deal of Competence to make this type of connection correctly.


----------



## Austin 3:16

How could a LLP possibly sound better than batteries?

 Anyone got a link to a company that makes/sells instead of a PDF informational file?

 P.S. There's a thread reguarding the audiogon ban. http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f11/re...diogon-282517/


----------



## jamato8

I think it would depend upon the battery. My experience with using batteries in the past called into that very question until I started investigating the internal resistance of that "pure DC" from a battery. I like to use battery bias on my tubes but the wrong batteries can make the sound worse than a good old resistor or res +cap setup. SLA batteries have a higher internal resistance and while good for some things, are not my preference for audio unless bypassed with a few good extremely low esr capacitors. So I can see where a good zilch resistance power supply could be the best thing going. I do like eneloop batteries very much and they do have a nice low internal resistance but then that is in AA or AAA NiMH. Now these in the XP might be nice.


----------



## Austin 3:16

So are the stock batteries not good?


----------



## jamato8

I am sure they are. They are NiMH AA's for the XP and NiMH 9 volt (x2) for the standard Lisa III. The power supply, the LLP made for the Lisa III puts out 24 volts which will give you more voltage swing and for some headphones this is a good thing but I would think the 18 volt battery supply should be fine. With the LLP I would imagine the Lisa III would make a nice home or mobile unit that not only runs off of the LLP but also has its batteries charged by it. Unlike many wall warts, the LLP should provide very high quality DC. Just my opinion.


----------



## Musicdiddy

Has anyone ordered the LLP power supply via the Triad website recently? There are options to buy the amp only or the amp with the LLP but nothing to buy the LLP only.
 Maybe I'll drop them an email.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Musicdiddy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone ordered the LLP power supply via the Triad website recently? There are options to buy the amp only or the amp with the LLP but nothing to buy the LLP only.
 Maybe I'll drop them an email._

 

Yes, send them an email. 

 There was much less LLP made / in production than LISA III. May be this is the reason why TriadAudio wants to offer LLP as part of a package, not for new purchase.

 But for existing LISA III users, this should be another story, and I think TriadAudio should entertain this request.

 F. Lo


----------



## Pangaea

Couple questions... What is the main difference between the XP and standard? Battery life or SQ? I am assuming the XP has a longer run time? Do both the XP and the standard use rechargables?

 Also, what kind of IC are you guys using for an ipod. Trying to find a good (relatively short) LOD to RCA and it has been hard.

 Thanks, and sorry if this has already been covered.


----------



## Mr. Tadashi

Battery life is the difference. The standard edition uses 2ea 9volt rechargeable batteries where as the XP uses 12ea AA batteries.(AFIK They are both NiMH batteries. I know the standard has them.)

 ALO Audio makes one here mini to rca that meant to connect the llisa to the ipod Audio Line Out

 There may be other wire choice options available but, you would have to email them to find out.


----------



## Pangaea

Thanks- so I am I understanding you right the XP uses 12 AAs?


----------



## Gnoshroom

ya, it uses a 12AA battery pack.


----------



## Pangaea

Are there any other options to charge it other than the stock LLP which is fairly expensive?


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pangaea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are there any other options to charge it other than the stock LLP which is fairly expensive?_

 

Buy a medical power supply.

ELPAC POWER SYSTEMS | FWC1824-760F-NC | Power Supplies | Power Products | Newark.com


----------



## Gnoshroom

As previously mentioned a few pages back, the WM080-1950-760 — ELPAC POWER SYSTEMS — External Plug-In Power Supply will charge the LisaIII.

 Personally, I choose to get the LLP because I plan on running the LisaIII as a desktop amp 40% of the time.

 * I can't recomend this amp enough, the sound is simply amazing.

 ...Still waiting for my LLP to bust out a full on review.


----------



## Gnoshroom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *manaox2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Buy a medical power supply.

ELPAC POWER SYSTEMS | FWC1824-760F-NC | Power Supplies | Power Products | Newark.com_

 

Manaox2, is there any reason why you choose the FWC1824-760F-NC over the WM080-1950-760? I was under the impression that the Lisa had a MAX input of 500ma 24v. Also according to TriadAudio.net Forums &bull; View topic - LISA III AC wall Adaptor Recomendations


 P.S. Listening to [The Gathering] #6 - Montoya (Remix) (8:20)


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gnoshroom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Manaox2, is there any reason why you choose the FWC1824-760F-NC over the WM080-1950-760? I was under the impression that the Lisa had a MAX input of 500ma 24v. Also according to TriadAudio.net Forums &bull; View topic - LISA III AC wall Adaptor Recomendations


 P.S. Listening to [The Gathering] #6 - Montoya (Remix) (8:20) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I ordered this to according to what others recommended and used. Its 24V. I don't see where it states the maximum amperage. I guess in that case though, I would recommend this:

ELPAC POWER SYSTEMS | MW1224-760-NC-BK | Power Supplies | Power Products | Newark.com

 However, mine does not have a problem.

 P.S. Good Choice! I'm burning in on some Daft Punk - Discovery right now.


----------



## jamato8

You want the right voltage and a minimum amperes for charging or the charging will take much longer. Having more amperes doesn't hurt as the internal charger will use what it needs. Going with a higher current model, in well made units, can increase the delivery of current as needed and while this does not exceed a specified amount by the amps power supply, often a higher current supply just offers a type of improved headroom for the ps. Granted the Lisa III does not need very much current but I have been surprised by what increased available current can do even though much more than would ever be needed.


----------



## Pangaea

Thanks to all for this info- and quick too, so before I pull the trigger, this amp still worth all the praise???


----------



## fkclo

Definitely yes.

 Since its launch back in mid 2007 I haven't seen a later amp in its price point that sounds better.

 I don't think the LISA III is the FOTM type of amp. For me it is a keeper.

 F. Lo


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pangaea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks to all for this info- and quick too, so before I pull the trigger, this amp still worth all the praise???_

 

Definitely yes. Its almost in a league of its own for portable rigs. Only comparison might be the RSA XP-7.


----------



## manaox2

I want to replace the batteries in my LISA Standard. I have some 300 Mah, but those are too big for the enclosure (how I wish that it was a cm taller). Can someone give me some recommendations?


----------



## Gnoshroom

For sure. The bass is ********* awesome. The standard Lisa fits in my laptop bag, and with the EMU1616, my little Novation xStation, Reason 4, and HD650's... I'll sum it up like Neo in the Matrix, "Wow"

 <Go watch Matrix and then 2001 Space Odyssey in 5 minutes on youTube. Thats exactly how I would describe the LisaIII.>


 Mana, the Powerex 300mah are to big? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 BTW: The LisaIII shows the shortcomings of my emu1616m and or power supply all to well when using non-conditioned power. When my 1616m and laptop are plugged into normal wall outlets I hear a lot of static and sometimes a 60hz ground loop hum when turning the volume knob. I plugged the LisaIII into my iMod and no static or hum heard at all when turning the volume knob. Hooked the 1616 & laptop back up with a my Furman PC and the static and hum were gone. Soon as I plugged back into normal AC the static and hum also came back. I only noticed it at max volume and when turning the volume knob on the LisaIII. (Lisa was running off of batteries the whole time)


----------



## Mr. Tadashi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *manaox2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I want to replace the batteries in my LISA Standard. I have some 300 Mah, but those are too big for the enclosure (how I wish that it was a cm taller). Can someone give me some recommendations?_

 

I am also in the same situation that you are in. I know that if you put the in the case upside down the batteries will fit, but I haven't tried switching around the back panel yet, to see if it will work that way.


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr. Tadashi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am also in the same situation that you are in. I know that if you put the in the case upside down the batteries will fit, but I haven't tried switching around the back panel yet, to see if it will work that way._

 

ohhh thanks. I have to try that! Its such a tight fit already and that adhesive is really sticky like used and dried bubble gum. I also bet that the RCA outputs will have to have a new hole drilled. I'd rather make a new slide-on top before doing that.

 I'm charging and listening to the ultra sensitive UE11 without the attenuator now (and charging my iMod at the same time). I have gotten a static noise or electrical hum when I touch the volume knob at times when charging. It depends on what plug I'm using too (oddly). Right now its fine. Soooo happy though. The imaging is perfect, just as I dreamed. Infected mushroom was doing literal circles in my head! *sigh*


----------



## Mr. Tadashi

I just did it and it works. The only thing I recommend being careful about is using the right sized screwdriver.(It can be real easy to strip a screw.)


----------



## Pangaea

Is the xp worth it?


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pangaea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is the xp worth it?_

 

It is a tricky question for portability. Its bulkier. Yet has more battery life. Its the typical nerd conundrum. Can you carry that thing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If so, then yeah. Its great.


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr. Tadashi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just did it and it works. The only thing I recommend being careful about is using the right sized screwdriver.(It can be real easy to strip a screw.)_

 

OH wow. Come next time I need to charge, I'm doing this. How much room would you say this adds?


----------



## Pangaea

The bulk does not really concern me for my application, I guess I am more interested in how long the charge will hold for the xp. I understand the standard is only like 6 hrs. Also I am somewhat unfamiliar with a 12AA pack... is this replaceable?


----------



## Mr. Tadashi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *manaox2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OH wow. Come next time I need to charge, I'm doing this. How much room would you say this adds?_

 

Well it is a bit of a tight fit but, it is just enough for the powerex 300mah batteries to fit in snugly.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr. Tadashi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well it is a bit of a tight fit but, it is just enough for the powerex 300mah batteries to fit in snugly._

 

So what are you doing, flipping the board over?


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr. Tadashi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well it is a bit of a tight fit but, it is just enough for the powerex 300mah batteries to fit in snugly._

 

Thanks so much. Your a savior. Guess they are going off of the F/S forums now.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pangaea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The bulk does not really concern me for my application, I guess I am more interested in how long the charge will hold for the xp. I understand the standard is only like 6 hrs. Also I am somewhat unfamiliar with a 12AA pack... is this replaceable?_

 

 The XP should last around 90 hours per charge, depending upon the mA of the NiMH they use but I believe theirs are around 2100mA (the AA batteries).


----------



## Pangaea

Do you know what the standard is lasting now a days? Still 6 hrs?


----------



## Gnoshroom

Has anyone tried the 9 Volt 325 mAh NiMH CTA Digital Battery?

9v batteries rechargeable, nimh


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pangaea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you know what the standard is lasting now a days? Still 6 hrs?_

 

Yes, but I'll post sometime this weekend on what it is with 300 Mah batteries if it works. Theoretically that should give it 11-12 hours since the default is only 150 Mah, but my bet is on 9.


----------



## jamato8

Around 7 hours from what I have read with the 150mA 9 volt battery. Double that with a 300mA and a little over 90 with the 2100mA AA's used in the XP.


----------



## Pangaea

Alright boys... thanks for the help. Pulled the trigger on a silver standard. I figure with lithium 9 volt batteries I will have about 50 hours if I really need more than the rechargeables can offer. I can live with that. I also grabbed the charger you recommended Manaox. I just need to track down a good (short) rca to mini. Thanks again for the quick info...


----------



## Mr. Tadashi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So what are you doing, flipping the board over?_

 

Yes due to the design of the case when it is flipped over there is a bit more clearance on the top since it is the panel slides on.


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pangaea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Alright boys... thanks for the help. Pulled the trigger on a silver standard. I figure with lithium 9 volt batteries I will have about 50 hours if I really need more than the rechargeables can offer. I can live with that. I also grabbed the charger you recommended Manaox. I just need to track down a good (short) rca to mini. Thanks again for the quick info..._

 

Sounds good, Remember you will have to grab a power cord somewhere, I suggest an old computer monitor or tower power supply. It shouldn't be too hard to find one laying around. Check a thrift store or something if need be.


----------



## lexnasa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *manaox2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ordered this to according to what others recommended and used. Its 24V. I don't see where it states the maximum amperage. I guess in that case though, I would recommend this:

ELPAC POWER SYSTEMS | MW1224-760-NC-BK | Power Supplies | Power Products | Newark.com

 However, mine does not have a problem.

 P.S. Good Choice! I'm burning in on some Daft Punk - Discovery right now._

 

I can second this, this medical PSU works really well, I have had no problems with it atall.


----------



## Pangaea

Can anyone recommend a good gear bag for this monster?


----------



## Capunk

How actually the waiting times? is it in stock and ready to ship?


----------



## Pangaea

Yes, in stock- goes out upon order. The only questions they had for me were plate/ case colors.


----------



## acidtripwow

Does anybody use this amp with the Furture Sonics M5? If so, how does it sound? Does this amp work well with IEMs or is it meant for bigger headphones?


----------



## fkclo

It all depends. I read that some users have very positive experience with IEMs on the LISA III. However, to my knowledge, the LISA III is not designed around IEMs. 

 F. Lo


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *acidtripwow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anybody use this amp with the Furture Sonics M5? If so, how does it sound? Does this amp work well with IEMs or is it meant for bigger headphones?_

 

I has some hiss with all IEMs I have tried. It sounds great, but can hide the lower detail. The only IEM I would expect to not have this hiss would be the Etymotic ER4S. You can use an attenuator as well, but I find that it generally dulls the sound.


----------



## Pangaea

I picked up a resistor from Turbo which I plan on using with Etys - I can give feedback once the amp and resistor arrive. I should have both by next week.


----------



## Mr. Tadashi

Well I know plugging in my ER-4P's there is hiss and there is not much volume adjustment available, but I am getting my apuresound Ety cable in the ER-4S configuration so I can also give feedback on it.(I have my LLP coming today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## acidtripwow

Seems like there is a problem with IEMs so I think I'm going to stay away. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## FreeBlues

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *acidtripwow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Seems like there is a problem with IEMs so I think I'm going to stay away. Thanks for the feedback._

 

Well, I disagree! I'm using UE11's and have not heard any hiss at all with the Lisa. Now, I don't listen to classical or jazz or other music that may have very soft parts, but I just have never experienced the hiss others complain about.


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FreeBlues* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I disagree! I'm using UE11's and have not heard any hiss at all with the Lisa. Now, I don't listen to classical or jazz or other music that may have very soft parts, but I just have never experienced the hiss others complain about._

 

I have heard this from one other person as well. I'll do some experiments and see what I can find. Also, I know some people got their gain customized. Normally I believe its set to 11. Could yours maybe be different?


----------



## FreeBlues

I doubt mine is anything other than stock, at least I didn't request anything other than stock.


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FreeBlues* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I doubt mine is anything other than stock, at least I didn't request anything other than stock._

 

I wouldn't worry, the other person I know who claims this also has stock. I have the standard version. He said it was the vCap dock that cleared the hiss with the UE11 for him (bolardito). I have yet to experience this, yet I hear that certain interconnects can lower the noise floor (maybe those ALO LISA III vCap RCA?).


----------



## FreeBlues

Mana - again, I don't think so! I haven't yet used my vcap with the Lisa. I've been using a somewhat generic copper cable with an iMod connector and hear no hiss. (fwiw I received an Ag/Au iMod dock from ALO today and am off to try it soon.)

 In general I've read posts by others complaining of hiss with various IEMs and various amps, notably the PRII. I've used both ES2s and UE11s with my iMod and numerous amps and have never heard any hiss at all. Amps I've personally owned include Tomahawk, SR-71, Move, iQube, Pico, PRII and Lisa.


----------



## Mr. Tadashi

Well with the ER-4P paired with the Lisa/imod/vcap dock there is hiss but, it is only audible when there is no music playing.(I did not get a chance to listening to something that had a real quiet section) There is not a lot of room for adjustment in the volume, so it is recommended to keep that in mind.(The range that is there is good, it is more of a precaution about turning the knob a lot more that one would realize and it would just be ridiculously loud)


----------



## manaox2

Do you notice a difference when you are charging?


----------



## Mr. Tadashi

Well since you mentioned it, I should clarify. I the Lisa was connected to the LLP when I listened to it.(I did not listen to it plugged into the wallwart.


----------



## Pangaea

Any idea how long this thing needs to charge for before getting the full 7 hours portable time. I left it charging for about 5 hours with a WM080-1950-760 and the charge ran out in minutes???


----------



## flashbak

Folks,
 If memory serves me right the standard gain of the Lisa III is 5 or 6, not 11.


----------



## Pangaea

double post


----------



## Gnoshroom

Pan, you've double checked the connection? If the PS is working right it should allow the LisaIII to be powered on even if the batteries are dead. Have you tried powering on the Lisa with the PS plugged in? Does it work? If it doesn't, that explains why the batteries aren't charging...


----------



## Pangaea

It works plugged in to the walwart- so the connection is good. I charged it all morning after letting it burn in last night and played it this afternoon w/o plug and it went dead very quickly. I think it is too soon to be concerned. I will charge it again and see what happens.

 In other news, it sounds great, really great.


----------



## FreeBlues

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pangaea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It works plugged in to the walwart- so the connection is good. I charged it all morning after letting it burn in last night and played it this afternoon w/o plug and it went dead very quickly. I think it is too soon to be concerned. I will charge it again and see what happens.

 In other news, it sounds great, really great._

 

Are you sure the batteries are connected? I had the same problem with my PRII, a slight knock had dislodged the batteries. Even though it appeared it was charging (all the lights were on) it really was not.


----------



## Pangaea

Let me ask this... if it is plugged in (and supposedly charging) but not switched on will there be any lights on? Mine is plugged in right now but turned off and there is no indicator light.


----------



## Mr. Tadashi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pangaea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any idea how long this thing needs to charge for before getting the full 7 hours portable time. I left it charging for about 5 hours with a WM080-1950-760 and the charge ran out in minutes???_

 

What I have read is it take around 15 hours to fully charge it.

  Quote:


 Let me ask this... if it is plugged in (and supposedly charging) but not switched on will there be any lights on? Mine is plugged in right now but turned off and there is no indicator light. 
 

I have mine plugged in to my LLP right now and with the LLP and lisa tured off there is no indicator light on.


----------



## manaox2

The Maya PowerEX 300 MaH 9v fit just perfectly with the board upside down. Very happy with the dramatically better battery life thus far.


----------



## NelsonVandal

Pangea, it sounds like one of your batteries are bad, or the charging voltage might be too low. What wallwart do you use? Stabilized or not? Have you measured it? Did it ever give a good charge?

 Regarding noise talked about above, AD744 used in this amp is a very noisy opamp, but it's very good in many other ways.


----------



## Pangaea

^ Thanks for all the comments guys, unfort. I think something is wrong. I am not much of a DIYer so I am not sure what is going on. I charged it last night for at least 15 hours using a ELPAC WM080-1950-760. With it plugged in it works fine. But once I unplug it I get less than 2 songs worth of juice. Do you think it is the actual batteries or the connection to the batteries?


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pangaea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It works plugged in to the walwart- so the connection is good. I charged it all morning after letting it burn in last night and played it this afternoon w/o plug and it went dead very quickly. I think it is too soon to be concerned. I will charge it again and see what happens.

 In other news, it sounds great, really great._

 


 I don't know. Most, if not all, LISA owners loves the sound, but some are having issues with the battery, charger, play time.... etc.

 Just want to check with you folks if it is a good idea to convince Phil to come up with a "Home" version of LISA - I am pretty sure this will sent another benchmark for AC powered "home" or "desktop" amps.

 Let's discuss.

 F. Lo


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pangaea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ Thanks for all the comments guys, unfort. I think something is wrong. I am not much of a DIYer so I am not sure what is going on. I charged it last night for at least 15 hours using a ELPAC WM080-1950-760. With it plugged in it works fine. But once I unplug it I get less than 2 songs worth of juice. Do you think it is the actual batteries or the connection to the batteries?_

 

If the LISA plays when it is plugged-in the ELPAC should be working alright ( there may be a shift in output voltage but should not be to that extent that its fails to charge).

 It is pretty obvious the battery did not get charged properly. Either (a) the battery is bad, (b) the battery connection is not making proper contact, or (c) the charging circuit is bad. What else are the possibilities ? 

 Looks like safe bet is to get help from TriadAudio.

 F. Lo


----------



## Pangaea

BTW the elpac is the one recommended, its 24volt.


----------



## FreeBlues

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is pretty obvious the battery did not get charged properly. Either (a) the battery is bad, (b) the battery connection is not making proper contact, or (c) the charging circuit is bad. What else are the possibilities ? 

 Looks like safe bet is to get help from TriadAudio.

 F. Lo_

 

I agree with all this. It should be easy enough to take the cover off the amp and see if the batteries are making contact, even I, sort of an all thumbs type (non-DYI!) can do this. This would easily rule (b) above in or out. If the batteries seem snug, while the case is open you could put some regular old 9 volt batteries in and see if the Lisa plays for more than 2 songs - no need to put the cover back on while you are doing this test. If the amp does play for a few hours+ then I think you could assume the re-chargeable batteries are bad. Adding new re-chargeables would be the next step. If they charge up and hold the charge you are back in business. If the new batteries don't work I guess it means the charging circuit is bad and professional assistance is needed.


----------



## Pangaea

^ alright- goin' in...


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know. Most, if not all, LISA owners loves the sound, but some are having issues with the battery, charger, play time.... etc.

 Just want to check with you folks if it is a good idea to convince Phil to come up with a "Home" version of LISA - I am pretty sure this will sent another benchmark for AC powered "home" or "desktop" amps.

 Let's discuss.

 F. Lo_

 

I second this notion


----------



## fkclo

So, what features should we ask for in we are to have a LISA Home version ? Gain switch ? multiple headphone jacks ? multiple inputs ? balanced inputs ? ... better casing ? 


 F. Lo


----------



## Skylab

Yes to all of those, and how about keep the bass contour, but also add a L/R balance control?


----------



## fkclo

May be I should add universal voltage, or at least 110 / 220 / 240 V user selectable AC input voltage ? and IEC power socket so that we can try power cords of our own choice ?

 F. Lo


----------



## Capunk

Isn't PPAv2 is similar with Lisa III and it's a desktop amp?


----------



## fkclo

Honestly I do not know about PPA v2 but I guess over time Phil's design has evolved and the LISA III is his latest (god knows what else is in his sleeves). I haven't heard a PPA but love what I hear from a LISA III XP.

 F. Lo


----------



## Skylab

Interestingly, Phil/Triad are kind of going the other way, working on a "Portable HeadCode", and even bigger, higher-end amp that can run on batteries.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Interestingly, Phil/Triad are kind of going the other way, working on a "Portable HeadCode", and even bigger, higher-end amp that can run on batteries._

 

Yeah I am expecting the PortaCode too.... 

 I have had a chance to communicate with Phil and asked about the LISA, the PortaCode.... and other projects that he has in mind. According to Phil, the LISA is the extreme of an opamp based amp can be, and the PortaCode is the ultimate of what a discrete amp can be. He also have bigger plans, but since this is not official yet I better let him do the talking when the time comes.

 Back to the LISA I think a Home version will make sense, as long as Phil implements a good a.c. power supply. With a beefy and ultra clean a.c. power supply we may be able to achieve a bigger voltage swings that will be difficult in the case of a battery powered amp.

 Also, with added features and flexibility a home version of the LISA may appeal to those who think "battery" means secondary.

 F. Lo


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Capunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Isn't PPAv2 is similar with Lisa III and it's a desktop amp?_

 

No, the PPA was designed as a transportable amp too a bit like the LISA III (PPA = phil's pocket amp)

 Also, it was a collaborative project by tangent and morsel using ppl's ideas, he didn't actually have a huge part in its development, though I guess he gave his blessing on the project. The LISA III is all ppl's design.


----------



## JimP

OK I've been playing with the LisaIIIXP with various components in my possession. I hate the word 'synergy' for some reason that implies to me one-and-only, but I've stumbled on a combo that simply is transcendent (to me): *LisaIIIXP + Apogee miniDAC + W5000* (LisaIIXP bass boost at max to fill out W5000's range!). I'm sure there are other combos, but this simply rocks! And in a form factor, readible transportable (not portable) from room to room. This can compete with the big guns...


----------



## Luminette

so I'll likely be pouncing on an XP soon with an elpac PS for charging the batteries.. 

 I'm wondering, how do you have any idea when they're done charging.. as well as what kind of charge time is needed for going from empty to fully charged batteries in the XP (with the elpac)

 anyone?


----------



## Mr. Tadashi

I don't see any indicator on mine as to when the charging is done on my Lisa III. I have read before that the charge time is about 15hrs.(Well charging it up is mostly a non issue since I use it plugged into my LLP most of the time.)


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Back to the LISA I think a Home version will make sense, as long as Phil implements a good a.c. power supply. With a beefy and ultra clean a.c. power supply we may be able to achieve a bigger voltage swings that will be difficult in the case of a battery powered amp.

 Also, with added features and flexibility a home version of the LISA may appeal to those who think "battery" means secondary.

 F. Lo_

 

Why not make it like the Red Wine Signature 30.2 and keep the battery idea? It could have the extra room for a big beefy battery as a home amp I think.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr. Tadashi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't see any indicator on mine as to when the charging is done on my Lisa III. I have read before that the charge time is about 15hrs.(Well charging it up is mostly a non issue since I use it plugged into my LLP most of the time.)_

 

There is no indicator on any LISA III as far as I know. You just keep it on the charger, I usually make sure it charges overnight. I was going to check the documents and manual for it on esnips for you, but its blocked on the network here.

 I'm sure it also depends on the battaries being used, make sure its specific to the XP.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *manaox2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why not make it like the Red Wine Signature 30.2 and keep the battery idea? It could have the extra room for a big beefy battery as a home amp I think.
 ._

 

This is a good idea but the amp will be so heavy that I will have pay more for shipping than the amp itself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously, while battery is nice in many aspects it is also evil in some areas : it has finite life, need some discipline in caring and running the amp, people can messed with the charging circuit.... 

 Also, I think the way the LISA III is design is such that the charging circuit may impose some limitation on the voltage that the amp can derive, and in some sense this can be a compromise. A A.C. only "Home Version" will remove this constraint - and we can have as much power as we want - as long as the power regulation is done in a high-end manner.

 I did post at TraidAudio.net asking for a Home version 

TriadAudio.net Forums &bull; View topic - I would like to see a "Home" version of LISA III

 No response so far. If you guys that this is a good idea, please drop a note there !

 F. Lo


----------



## jamato8

Who do you email at Triad Audio? I have emailed the person who handles the sales but for the last few days I have not received a response.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Who do you email at Triad Audio? I have emailed the person who handles the sales but for the last few days I have not received a response._

 

The person who handles sales is Brad. He has an assistant call Linda. Brad is quite a busy person to my knowledge so Linda may come in sometimes to provide some useful response on sales / logistics. 

 For design issues, wishes and dreams ..... the best way is to post at the forum of TriadAudio.net and page Phil - normally he watches the actions there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 F. Lo


----------



## Capunk

Guys, I have a question...

 Do Triadaudio charge extra $20USD for Postage & Handling on top of the price, which already include shipping cost? 
 Why they don't mention this hidden cost on their price description? 
 I need to confirm this. 
 Thanks.


----------



## d-cee

I think orders outside of USA costs more for the extra cost of shipping


----------



## Capunk

Actually I already check all options. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Triadaudio.net* 
_$550 plus shipping ($30 shipping in 48 states USA, $45 Rest of World. ) Shipping included in Final Price by default_

 

International shipping price is already priced more expensive than CONUS, but they charge $20USD extra. 

 Even I choose "In the USA" option, they still charge $20USD as postage & handling extra.

 extra:
 More clarification:


----------



## d-cee

send them an email, should probably be able to explain better


----------



## Capunk

I've been contacting Brad & Phill, but no response at all ... 
 Is there anyone can I contact beside them?


----------



## dallan

I have had two issues with my Lisa 3 and I just sent my forth e-mail, second on the current issue, which is the wire between the LLP and Lisa was brittle around the connctor when i recieved it and now has broken rendering my LLP worthless for the moment. I have had no responses from them. Has anyone been able to get ahold of Brad lately? He said he would address the first issue right after i bought it, a slightly damaged volume knob but it never came so i emailed him two more times to no avail. 
 Don't get me wrong, the amp is great and so is the LLP, if i could just use it. Guess i have to go buy some batteries for the time being.


----------



## dazzer1975

I emailed triad a month ago regarding purchasing a lisa3 with some questions I had, and have yet to receive a reply.


----------



## dallan

For the record Brad did just get back to me (with in 24 hrs this time) and was apologetic about the delay so they are there just very busy.


----------



## dazzer1975

Still heard nothing

 I emailed triadaudio@gmail.com

 tbh I would feel better about buying used at this point.


----------



## Mr. Tadashi

I will say that Brad is not an easy guy to get a hold of. From my experience he should respond to emails in about a week from them being sent. I recommend sending him an email a couple times in a week to try to get a response from him.


----------



## dazzer1975

cool, cheers mate.


----------



## dallan

The Lisa is really great though so try to get a hold of one. It really wasn't that difficult when i said i wanted to buy now. I tell you against my Hornet it is a whole different world. Against my home tube amp class A it is quieter and more detailed although i jump back and forth depending on my mood.


----------



## JimP

fyi, some commentary on LIIIXP/LLP that I posted on another thread (page 9) that may be of interest:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/can...35/index9.html

 I almost sold the LIIIXP/LLP to fund another purchase. LIIIXP/LLP ain't going anytime soon...


----------



## Capunk

Anyone here from Australia own Lisa III? 
 Any idea which DC adapter to get and from where? 

 I found a regulated PSU 24VDC but it has 1.5Amp 
 Overkill for Lisa III? which requires 24VDC 200mA ?


----------



## Capunk

Okay disregard my previous post, 
 I bought 24V DC 1000mA adapter, but the truth is I don't know how long to charge Lisa III XP to full? 

 15 hours is for the standard right? 
 How about XP?
 and then... is there any indication for it? 
 (even there is no led to indicate the adapter is plugged)

 Updates:
 This amps a bit microphonic eh? not really silent... 
 especially when you plug your headphone to the amp but no RCA connected or AC adapter plugged... 
 when I turn the volume knob I can hear noticeable Buzzing... also after I touch the knob or any part of case the noise reacts~ 
 but after I plug the RCA input everything become much more silent, but there is a slight noise on highest volume bar..
 However, the microphonic buzzing still remain if I touch the amp....


----------



## ppl

Hear are some photo's of what is being made right now in wood LISA-III eSnips Folder


----------



## jamato8

Are there any images straight on, showing the faceplate? Also some more level (lower) shots showing the side and face in one shot? Will the regular Lisa III have a full wood case also or just faceplate and endplate?


----------



## FreeBlues

Oh my! If I didn't already have a Lisa this would be VERY tempting!


----------



## ppl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are there any images straight on, showing the faceplate? Also some more level (lower) shots showing the side and face in one shot? Will the regular Lisa III have a full wood case also or just faceplate and endplate?_

 

More LISA III Wood finishes shown LISA-III eSnips Folder


----------



## lexnasa

Fantastic! For existing Lisa III owners, is there any chance that we could buy the wood cases/knobs separately from Triad and DIY change ourselves? I know warranty would probably be voided, but I'm OK with that.


----------



## ppl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lexnasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fantastic! For existing Lisa III owners, is there any chance that we could buy the wood cases/knobs separately from Triad and DIY change ourselves? I know warranty would probably be voided, but I'm OK with that._

 

 This i do not Know, however ask Brad for that info ThanksWelcome to TriadAudio.net


----------



## Pangaea

I would be interested in getting the wood panels for my Xp.


----------



## Skylab

Phil, those looks great! Congrats.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lexnasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fantastic! For existing Lisa III owners, is there any chance that we could buy the wood cases/knobs separately from Triad and DIY change ourselves? I know warranty would probably be voided, but I'm OK with that._

 


 That would be a great idea !

 I am surprise to see this is very similar to my first prototype. Only that for this one battery replacement is made possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 F. Lo


----------



## ppl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That would be a great idea !

 I am surprise to see this is very similar to my first prototype. Only that for this one battery replacement is made possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 F. Lo_

 

Francis you do not need to replace the Battery in your XP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it will Last forever that's why the case is permanently together because you will never have to replace the Battery in your Amp!!!! Just kidding When your amp was made we were just figuring out this Woodie Casement Thing and after a few early trys one of the things We learned is that one must provide a method to service the battery even in wood boxes, Imagine That!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ppl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Francis you do not need to replace the Battery in your XP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it will Last forever that's why the case is permanently together because you will never have to replace the Battery in your Amp!!!! Just kidding When your amp was made we were just figuring out this Woodie Casement Thing and after a few early trys one of the things We learned is that one must provide a method to service the battery even in wood boxes, Imagine That!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hummm so everyone should now thank me to provide the lessons on the fallacy of perpetual batteries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks Phil. Seriously - I love my woodie XP - so much so that I am listening to my stock XP + LLP more in order to preserve the battery in the woodie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 F. Lo


----------



## dgm

Would I need the high gain version of the LISA for the notoriously hard-to-drive K701s (62 ohms impedance)?


----------



## Mr. Tadashi

The standard gain on the Lisa has worked for me in my setup with the K701's.(iMod and portable V-Cap dock)


----------



## dgm

Does the Lisa III have about the power of a desktop amp?

 I'm flip-flopping between leaning toward a desktop or the Lisa for my K701s... people say that you need something with the power of a non-portable to power them.


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dgm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does the Lisa III have about the power of a desktop amp?

 I'm flip-flopping between leaning toward a desktop or the Lisa for my K701s... people say that you need something with the power of a non-portable to power them._

 

I would say it has enough to compete against desktops, its definitely not in the normal portable category. Its got the voltage swing for the K701.


----------



## dgm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *manaox2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would say it has enough to compete against desktops, its definitely not in the normal portable category. Its got the voltage swing for the K701._

 

Awesome... I think I'm officially getting a Lisa!


----------



## fkclo

I just want to add that when used with a desktop source (like a CD player with ~2V rms output ) the LISA provides more than enough power to work with the K701. Actually some home amps may have less juice than the LISA (in default gain).

 On the other hand, compared to the very high-end desktop amps, the LISA has less voltage swings - due to a design consideration to also accommodate the batteries. Nevertheless, what you can tap from the LISA (power + voltage swings) would be enough to make your K701 shine, and make you happy for a long while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 F. Lo


----------



## dallan

One problem that i have had that a wood back panel wood fix is that you get crashes in audio if the back RCA posts or connectors touch the project box during portable use. I remedied it by covering the drilled holes with electrical tape but wood would work. Anyone else have this problem, i think they need to think about rubber gaskets around those back holes fot the next batch.

 Back on page 79 i mentioned that Brad had gotten back to me with in 24 hours but that was over a month ago and i am still waiting for the parts, one of them since November. Guess i'll fire him another email.


----------



## jamato8

I have been interested in the Lisa III but the up and down response bothers me. When a question takes a day or two to get answered that is reasonable.


----------



## dallan

Well Brad got back to me again immediately and he is still waiting on the second part wanting to send them together. I have told him all along that they are nothing urgent so it's no big deal. After seeing some people saying they were having a hard time getting a hold of him i got alittle worried. I'm sure he has alot on his plate and we are not always the most patient crowd over here.


----------



## jamato8

Great to hear. The wood cases look very nice. I wonder when a balanced Lisa is coming out?


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great to hear. The wood cases look very nice. I wonder when a balanced Lisa is coming out?_

 

That would be twice as big and take 4 9v batteries at least. I don't think it will ever come out unless there is a DIY version, it doesn't make much sense to me either way. XLR connectors even are so large. Thats beyond transportable.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great to hear. The wood cases look very nice. I wonder when a balanced Lisa is coming out?_

 

I guess there is no plan for a balanced LISA. On a casual chat with Phil he did mention somewhere in his brain there is an itch, or desire, to create an ultimate, cost-no-object amp - which will likely feature balanced. But his has no firm plan to make it happen. However, I do not recall ideas of a balanced LISA.

 F. Lo


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *manaox2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That would be twice as big and take 4 9v batteries at least. I don't think it will ever come out unless there is a DIY version, it doesn't make much sense to me either way. XLR connectors even are so large. Thats beyond transportable._

 

Not twice as big, the Lisa has already three channels, don't forget that, you are just adding another one, and making them not unity gain. A little big bigger yes...as per the batteries it will work perfectly with the two 9V it already has, maybe they will last a little less, about the plugs, well you do not necessarily need an XLR to be balanced, you can use two mono miniplugs, the XLR was adopted to be consequent with he PRO standard but the is no standard for balanced audiophile gear to be XLR at all, indeed the first ones were implemented using two 1/4 mono plugs...but in all honestly, Phil is not too fond of balanced operation, so I do not think he will be interested in getting one done....


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not twice as big, the Lisa has already three channels, don't forget that, you are just adding another one, and making them not unity gain. A little big bigger yes...as per the batteries it will work perfectly with the two 9V it already has, maybe they will last a little less, about the plugs, well you do not necessarily need an XLR to be balanced, you can use two mono miniplugs, the XLR was adopted to be consequent with he PRO standard but the is no standard for balanced audiophile gear to be XLR at all, indeed the first ones were implemented using two 1/4 mono plugs...but in all honestly, Phil is not too fond of balanced operation, so I do not think he will be interested in getting one done....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Your right, I didn't flesh out the details. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think that I agree with Phil on the LISA current design. 

 @Sovkiller: I have also heard interesting things about the UE9 not actually liking balanced operation much either.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *manaox2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Your right, I didn't flesh out the details. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think that I agree with Phil on the LISA current design. 

 @Sovkiller: I have also heard interesting things about the UE9 not actually liking balanced operation much either._

 


 IMO very sensitive headphones in general do not "really need" the balanced topology to really shine, that is IMHO the case of the Editions, they sound as good as they get out of my RPX33 in SE topology, I have tried them out of other balanced amps, and I did not like what I heard, that is a trade off, the bass suffer IMO considerably to be acceptable for what I like out of them...and the rest remains the same, and if any difference, IMO do not justify the trade off...


----------



## Remitrom

Have you seen the new WOODIE LISA III
 Wow!! they look as good as they sound!!
LISA-III eSnips Folder


----------



## Drag0n

So now that the Lisa lll has been out for awhile.....Does it definately blow away the RS71, PRll, Pico, Predator, 2Move, AE-1, Voyager, IQube, MiniBox E+, Xin's amps, and the Woo3, Portaphile v2^2 Maxxed, ......or does anyone dissagree on that?

 Does it totally blow them ALL away....or you just like it a bit better than this or that one? Betters top portables by 25%? 50%? Slam-Dunks the mothers by 200%? 

 Ive read whatever i can find on it so far, and people have mentioned it sounding better than all the amps mentioned above, but i dont really have concrete reasons why it sounds better than each amp. Slam? Warmer? Just preference? More of an open window? 

 If its really that much better, then i want one, and the heck with the size of it.

 Im imagining its about the size of my MaxiMoy but like an inch or so longer. Its big, but id carry it sometimes anyway, depending on where im going.
 The amps mentioned above have been praised, worshipped, and bowed to by many people on this forum as the ultimate portables out here, and the Lisa lll has been getting praises here too....but i just want to be totally sure its not FOTM, or Phil Loracco fanboyism, or for any reasons other than sound.

 If its that great, then i really dont think $500usd and change is alot for what ya get. 

 Also, has anyone used it as a pre-amp on a home speaker stereo?
 Does it drive a home amp well?

 Also....with a gain of only 5 and using 2 9v batteries, how does it drive fullsized cans better than a Hornet, when the Hornet has a gain of 11 ?


----------



## TzeYang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Drag0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also....with a gain of only 5 and using 2 9v batteries, how does it drive fullsized cans better than a Hornet, when the Hornet has a gain of 11 ?_

 

no lol.

 Gain is just merely the amount of multiplication you'd like. Lisa III is just the same. You can get a gain of 11 easily. They all depend on HOW LOUD you actually want the output signal to be.

 Well, if we're talking about voltage swing, the LISA III definitely beats the Hornet with 18V of source voltage instead of hornet's 9V.


----------



## fkclo

In my opinion, the LISA III and the Hornet belongs to different sonic class. There is no comparison.

 F. Lo


----------



## dgm

Just ordered a Lisa III XP this afternoon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will the Elpac WM080-1950-760 adapter (mentioned previously in this thread) be able to charge/power my Lisa properly? Apparently the Lisa requires a 2.1mm output connector, but I looked at the Elpac's datasheet and the output connector is 2.5mm...

 Fkclo, when you said earlier that your 2.5mm connector didn't work, did it mainly work but required some fidgeting with, or did it not work at all? What happened?


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dgm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fkclo, when you said earlier that your 2.5mm connector didn't work, did it mainly work but required some fidgeting with, or did it not work at all? What happened?_

 

You can imagine a 2.5mm plug will fit in a jack designed for 2.1mm plug, but there will be clearance. So contact may not be perfect. 

 Since there is no charging indicator on your XP it will be difficult to tell if the battery actually charge or not, and that was my problem using a 2.5mm plug.

 I am pretty sure there are 2.1 mm plugs around. When I bought the Voyager, the charger comes with a 2.5 mm - 2.1 mm plug converter, so I guess this should be available off the shelf.

 Regards,
 F. Lo


----------



## dgm

I searched for DC power plug adapters and found this:

http://www.action-electronics.com/dc...s.htm#Adapters

 The 2.5 X 5.5 mm to 2.1 X 5.5 mm adapter should work. Also found this thing:

DC POWER PLUG CONVERTER, CONVERTS 2.5MM TO 2.1MM | All Electronics Corp - Parts, Supplies and Components


----------



## Lee Brindley

Hey everyone....

 Spent the evening reading this thread (all 83 pages of it).

 Strikes me there are 2 themes here.

 1. How good the amp is.
 2. The issue of charging the batteries.

 Seeing as you cant order the $300 PSU, if you want one you either go for a stock Lisa or the XP and are then faced with arranging a charger.....I find it very odd that there isnt a link at the very least for people to buy a 'recommended' one - whatever country you are in - as a minimum.

 A bit like the car dealer selling you a car and then saying "ah yes of course you need fuel - but we are not saying what brand/type or where you can get it from"........

 So - what if, like me, you want one of these - but you live in the UK - 230v land. All the posts from fellow UK headfiers who have either bought this amp (or have been considering it) have had or raised issues on sourcing approriate chargers.

 So any direct links to buy one? In the Uk...at 230v.....with the required 2.1mm jack ??????

 If i can clear this thorny issue up ill have a Lisa XP str8 away (in silver please).

 For a brand that has loyal and almost fanatical support and free promotion / publicity on here - it seems wholly bizarre that the item you need to make the bloody thing work is shrouded in such mystique and often is very problematic - perhaps more so for non US customers like myself.

 So lets have some guidance and links - so i can get ordering!

 Cheers,

 Lee

 PS - also a bit peturbed by the slow email responses mentioned...not what you get from the competition - i.e. Woo, RSA, Zana, etc etc.


----------



## dgm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lee Brindley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So any direct links to buy one? In the Uk...at 230v.....with the required 2.1mm jack ??????_

 

Don't know any specific power supplies, but it's my understanding that you want a linear regulated power supply that has an output of ~24V, and as little amperage as possible (500mA was recommended somewhere earlier). 

 It's not necessary to find a power supply with a 2.1mm jack. As I discovered this morning, you can buy very inexpensive little adapters to convert your power supply's output plug to the correct 2.1mm measurement.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lee Brindley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_PS - also a bit peturbed by the slow email responses mentioned...not what you get from the competition - i.e. Woo, RSA, Zana, etc etc._

 

Just for the record, I've sent Brad three emails asking him questions, and he has given me a very informative response to each email promptly, within 24 hours.


----------



## Lee Brindley

So - any links to any appropriate chargers in the UK - 230v that will fit the Lisa XP >

 There are UK owners of this amp - so any help will be appreciated.

 Thanks

 Lee


----------



## mnemoniak

Maplin > Fixed Voltage AC/DC Unregulated Mains Adaptors

 There, Lee Brindley, you need the N88AT, £14.99, I use the same type of power supply, (unregulated, 24v & 500mA), and it works perfectly.


----------



## Lee Brindley

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mnemoniak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maplin > Fixed Voltage AC/DC Unregulated Mains Adaptors

 There, Lee Brindley, you need the N88AT, £14.99, I use the same type of power supply, (unregulated, 24v & 500mA), and it works perfectly._

 

Brilliant! Thats just what i needed...thank you.

 This works with both versions of the Lisa 3 i take it - im going to go for the XP one though?

 Thanks again!

 Lee


----------



## thathertz

Lee

 Please see this thread: 

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/ord...sa-iii-316585/


----------



## lexnasa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mnemoniak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maplin > Fixed Voltage AC/DC Unregulated Mains Adaptors

 There, Lee Brindley, you need the N88AT, £14.99, I use the same type of power supply, (unregulated, 24v & 500mA), and it works perfectly._

 

Doesn't unregulated mean that the output voltage will vary with the input voltage? So if you get some kind of mains spike, there's the risk that you could blow your amp?


----------



## dgm

My Lisa III XP (black case, silver faceplates/knobs) is arriving Monday... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Kind of a stupid question, but I haven't seen any reference to this...

 Do you charge the Lisa's batteries with the amp on or off?


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dgm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Lisa III XP (black case, silver faceplates/knobs) is arriving Monday... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kind of a stupid question, but I haven't seen any reference to this...

 Do you charge the Lisa's batteries with the amp on or off?_

 

Does not matter, it will use the adapter for power and charging whenever plugged in.


----------



## dgm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *manaox2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does not matter, it will use the adapter for power and charging whenever plugged in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Awesome, thanks for the info.

 I am really stoked about this amp coming Monday... I can't wait.


----------



## Sanderman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lee Brindley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey everyone....

 Spent the evening reading this thread (all 83 pages of it).

 Strikes me there are 2 themes here.

 1. How good the amp is.
 2. The issue of charging the batteries.

 Seeing as you cant order the $300 PSU, if you want one you either go for a stock Lisa or the XP and are then faced with arranging a charger.....I find it very odd that there isnt a link at the very least for people to buy a 'recommended' one - whatever country you are in - as a minimum.

 A bit like the car dealer selling you a car and then saying "ah yes of course you need fuel - but we are not saying what brand/type or where you can get it from"........

 For a brand that has loyal and almost fanatical support and free promotion / publicity on here - it seems wholly bizarre that the item you need to make the bloody thing work is shrouded in such mystique and often is very problematic - perhaps more so for non US customers like myself.
_

 

I'm in the US and just got my Lisa 3 which was dead withing 4 hours or so of turning it on. No charger in the box. A cryptic reference to the specs it should meet but no reference to a model number or where to get it. So now it sits. After wandering to the forum and scavenging the threads I now have a PS on order for the amp that sits downstairs dead as a doornail. I even plugged a set of alkalines in it but a day later and their dead too.

 It may be a great amp, but this is frankly ludicrous. I have 3 other rechargable headphone amps and they all came with chargers. Why not this one? I've had it for 4 days and l can't listen to it and my charger doesnt come for another week.

 I've bought high end hand made audio gear, had after market mods done to equipment and bought every kind of electronics there is over the past 25 years and never encountered this before.

 Why don't people just say this is stupid and inexcusable so something gets done about it? Christ, I'd happily pay $35 or $50 more for the thing so it would work out of the box instead it of becoming an after work snipe hunt for one of the few power supplies on earth that works with it.


----------



## ppl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sanderman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm in the US and just got my Lisa 3 which was dead withing 4 hours or so of turning it on. No charger in the box. A cryptic reference to the specs it should meet but no reference to a model number or where to get it. So now it sits. After wandering to the forum and scavenging the threads I now have a PS on order for the amp that sits downstairs dead as a doornail. I even plugged a set of alkalines in it but a day later and their dead too.

 It may be a great amp, but this is frankly ludicrous. I have 3 other rechargable headphone amps and they all came with chargers. Why not this one? I've had it for 4 days and l can't listen to it and my charger doesnt come for another week.

 I've bought high end hand made audio gear, had after market mods done to equipment and bought every kind of electronics there is over the past 25 years and never encountered this before.

 Why don't people just say this is stupid and inexcusable so something gets done about it? Christ, I'd happily pay $35 or $50 more for the thing so it would work out of the box instead it of becoming an after work snipe hunt for one of the few power supplies on earth that works with it._

 

My solution i purposed to Brad was simply offer the LISA and the LLP as pair. Sure that would cost more however in the interest of Voltage compatibility anywhere in the world it solves your power supply issues so insteed of complaining that Brad offers no power supply and your amp sits Dead why not simply order the LLP and be done with it.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ppl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My solution i purposed to Brad was simply offer the LISA and the LLP as pair. Sure that would cost more however in the interest of Voltage compatibility anywhere in the world it solves your power supply issues so insteed of complaining that Brad offers no power supply and your amp sits Dead why not simply order the LLP and be done with it._

 

I still don't understand why a simple regulated supply isn't included that is world voltage capable. How hard is that? Maybe someone doesn't want to buy a 350 dollar (or whatever is costs) external power supply. The Lisa III has interested me but I still don't understand the hang up about supplying a simple regulated power supply.


----------



## ppl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I still don't understand why a simple regulated supply isn't included that is world voltage capable. How hard is that? Maybe someone doesn't want to buy a 350 dollar (or whatever is costs) external power supply. The Lisa III has interested me but I still don't understand the hang up about supplying a simple regulated power supply._

 

I am not a World traveler and so i do not have access to an international voltage regulated wall wart that will output no more than 26 Volts including the Ripple. In the Past i ordered lots of different brands of switching type power supply for the old PR-II and none were acceptable ether lots of noise and in one instance with an ELpac of all Brands destroyed a PPA Amp. Based upon these past experiences and the fact that LISA is way under priced as it is TRIAD simply can not afford to supply nice packaging and yes a wall transformer that works anywhere in the world at the price LISA is selling for. I feel that for Folks that want to do some research on there own that such a supply can be obtained and Thus saving them the cost of the optional LLP BTW which is like 100 times more cleaner than a wall wart. Some people have used with wall Transformers that are made for 220 Volts 50 Hz and these people have posted about what works on these very forums so a quick search would provide such info as http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/ord...ml#post4092205 also info on this is available at TriadAudio.net Forums &bull; View topic - LISA III AC wall Adapter Recommendations maybe this will not be an issue in the Future when Government takes wall warts away and Manufactures are obligated to supply a costly External supply Ban Looms for External Transformers

 OK maybe someone should make this a sticky http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/ord...ml#post4092205

 Addendum: This Power supply while a switching type however from the specs alone it should work, Well See hopefully i can obtain one to test 24 volt power supply catalog. and the model PST-AC2415 24V 1.5 amp wall mount power supply ((PGFP361DA-2415EW) $22.50 $22.50


----------



## dallan

I am glad when i got mine it only came as a set with the LLP so i was forced to bite the bullet thus avoiding the search. It is quiet too.


----------



## thathertz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ppl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK maybe someone should make this a sticky http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/ord...ml#post4092205

 Addendum: This Power supply while a switching type however from the specs alone it should work, Well See hopefully i can obtain one to test 24 volt power supply catalog. and the model PST-AC2415 24V 1.5 amp wall mount power supply ((PGFP361DA-2415EW) $22.50 $22.50_

 


 Good idea Phil - maybe this information can be added to the Triad audio
 site. Just a link from the main page (with the PayPal buttons) to a separate page explaining the situation with links to the recommended PSU's? 

 This would save you, Brad and prospective customers alot of time.


----------



## dgm

I like the fact that there is a medical grade power supply available for purchase with the Lisa III as an option, but I don't think that the LLP should be included as a mandatory part of the package. It would push the price up an extra $300, and for those of us who are really stretching our budgets for the $550-$600 (with shipping & power supply costs included) for a Lisa III Standard or XP, it would make the difference between the Lisa being an affordable option and not being an affordable option.


----------



## dgm

It arrived today... it looks beautiful, I'll snap some photos later. But I'm trying to actually get it to SOUND good rather than just look good. For now it sounds really horrible, I don't know what the problem is. Unless I just have really REALLY bad taste in hifi audio. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The only thing I can assume is that it's not charging / being powered properly? Is the little blue LED supposed to be really dim?

 I really hope I can get to hear it in its full glory today... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





**EDIT** Oooops, that was pretty dumb... I just didn't quite have the headphone jack seated into the Lisa fully. It felt like it was all the way in, but nope... just needed that extra shove, a few more millimeters in.

 It sounds awesome so far, gonna give it some burn in time before I give it a critical review though.


----------



## ppl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dgm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It arrived today... it looks beautiful, I'll snap some photos later. But I'm trying to actually get it to SOUND good rather than just look good. For now it sounds really horrible, I don't know what the problem is. Unless I just have really REALLY bad taste in hifi audio. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only thing I can assume is that it's not charging / being powered properly? Is the little blue LED supposed to be really dim?

 I really hope I can get to hear it in its full glory today... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





**EDIT** Oooops, that was pretty dumb... I just didn't quite have the headphone jack seated into the Lisa fully. It felt like it was all the way in, but nope... just needed that extra shove, a few more millimeters in.

 It sounds awesome so far, gonna give it some burn in time before I give it a critical review though._

 

I am Glad you got your Amp working You are not the 1st to have thought there Amp was defective and come to find that simply the Headphone Plug was not fully seated into the headphone Socket. At least one other Head-Fi Ophile (My new word for today) and One Prominent headphone manufacture (That will remain nameless) have also had a smiler
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 issue


----------



## dgm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ppl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am Glad you got your Amp working You are not the 1st to have thought there Amp was defective and come to find that simply the Headphone Plug was not fully seated into the headphone Socket. At least one other Head-Fi Ophile (My new word for today) and One Prominent headphone manufacture (That will remain nameless) have also had a smiler
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 issue_

 

Yeah, it seems like an easy mistake to make. It's a pretty tight fit, so it feels like it can't go in any further.


 In other news, my Lisa sounds incredible so far!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I was listening last night using my Elpac wallwart as a power supply. When I get home, the batteries should be fully charged, so I'll give it a listen using the batteries as power. I can't wait...


----------



## jamato8

I was not suggesting that you should include the charger at the same price as what the Lisa III is currently offered at. It would be nice if you offered the Elpac as an option for people. You don't have to be a world traveler to know that different voltages are used around the world. There are many universal adapters now and it would seem to be an easy remedy to offer customers an adapter to go along with their purchase of the Lisa III at the time of purchase with an additional price for the adapter that you deem to work well with the Lisa. It would clear up a lot of confusion and frustration. 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ppl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am not a World traveler and so i do not have access to an international voltage regulated wall wart that will output no more than 26 Volts including the Ripple. In the Past i ordered lots of different brands of switching type power supply for the old PR-II and none were acceptable ether lots of noise and in one instance with an ELpac of all Brands destroyed a PPA Amp. Based upon these past experiences and the fact that LISA is way under priced as it is TRIAD simply can not afford to supply nice packaging and yes a wall transformer that works anywhere in the world at the price LISA is selling for. I feel that for Folks that want to do some research on there own that such a supply can be obtained and Thus saving them the cost of the optional LLP BTW which is like 100 times more cleaner than a wall wart. Some people have used with wall Transformers that are made for 220 Volts 50 Hz and these people have posted about what works on these very forums so a quick search would provide such info as http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/ord...ml#post4092205 also info on this is available at TriadAudio.net Forums &bull; View topic - LISA III AC wall Adapter Recommendations maybe this will not be an issue in the Future when Government takes wall warts away and Manufactures are obligated to supply a costly External supply Ban Looms for External Transformers

 OK maybe someone should make this a sticky http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/ord...ml#post4092205

 Addendum: This Power supply while a switching type however from the specs alone it should work, Well See hopefully i can obtain one to test 24 volt power supply catalog. and the model PST-AC2415 24V 1.5 amp wall mount power supply ((PGFP361DA-2415EW) $22.50 $22.50_


----------



## ppl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was not suggesting that you should include the charger at the same price as what the Lisa III is currently offered at. It would be nice if you offered the Elpac as an option for people. You don't have to be a world traveler to know that different voltages are used around the world. There are many universal adapters now and it would seem to be an easy remedy to offer customers an adapter to go along with their purchase of the Lisa III at the time of purchase with an additional price for the adapter that you deem to work well with the Lisa. It would clear up a lot of confusion and frustration._

 

It's not that Easy and yes i have found that just because a universal adapter works hear at my location is no guarantee that it will still work on different mains voltages and frequency even thought the Adapter specifies 100-270 Volt operation. if it were simply a mater of choosing an adapter Based upon specs it would as you say be easy, however you must have missed my link to the ESP site detailing this.

 I tell ya this if I add up all the emails answered and other time involved on just this one issue the new Head code would be done now and i would be happier but no this same where do i get a wall wart keeps coming up.

 A solution is close at hand however Brad is moving away from direct sales and having distributors do all product sales and customer support. Dealers will be responsible for securing an AC adapter that will meet local approvals in addition to answering questions like wheres my stuff ect. this will allow me to concentrate on designing and delegate out everything else out to others, I am sure this will work out Better for every body. Lets hope


----------



## dgm

Just a quick question - would it damage the amplifier to plug it in while the volume knob is up and while music is playing? I was trying to test the difference between wallwart power and battery power, and when I plugged it in while it was playing some music on battery power I heard a loud pop.

 Just want to make sure that my amp is fine.


----------



## ppl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dgm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just a quick question - would it damage the amplifier to plug it in while the volume knob is up and while music is playing? I was trying to test the difference between wallwart power and battery power, and when I plugged it in while it was playing some music on battery power I heard a loud pop.

 Just want to make sure that my amp is fine._

 

As long as the pop was a one time thing and you don't hear a loud pop afterward each time you plug or unplug your headphones. I would advise against unplugging and plunging in an external AC Adapter repeatedly as this can generate large voltage spikes at the time of disconnect and reconnect and if the External power supply is a switching type you run the risk of damaging the power supply as well as the Amp.


----------



## dgm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ppl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As long as the pop was a one time thing and you don't hear a loud pop afterward each time you plug or unplug your headphones. I would advise against unplugging and plunging in an external AC Adapter repeatedly as this can generate large voltage spikes at the time of disconnect and reconnect and if the External power supply is a switching type you run the risk of damaging the power supply as well as the Amp._

 

Thanks a lot for your reassurance Phil. It sounds fine, so I'm assuming that no damage has been done...


 I'm _really_ happy with the amp so far. This amp is very musical. It has a lovely full midrange, a powerful and rich bass (which can be tweaked with the Bass knob, a really nice feature), and a sparkly treble that has great extension while still maintaining a smooth and non-fatiguing nature.

 The amp makes music sound very real, and not "electronically produced" sounding (you can't imagine that you're listening to something that came from 1s and 0s!). It also has a huge, spacious soundstage. These two traits combined make for a listening experience that will totally lose you in the music. I was listening to a well-produced live recording, and the reverberations of the singer's voice on the walls of the place of performance really convinced me that I was there.

 Thanks for the awesome amp, Phil!


----------



## ppl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dgm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks a lot for your reassurance Phil. It sounds fine, so I'm assuming that no damage has been done...


 I'm really happy with the amp so far. This amp is very musical. It has a lovely full midrange, a powerful and rich bass (which can be tweaked with the Bass knob, a really nice feature), and a sparkly treble that has great extension while still maintaining a smooth and non-fatiguing nature.

 The amp makes music sound very real, and not "electronically produced" sounding (you can't imagine that you're listening to something that came from 1s and 0s!). It also has a huge, spacious soundstage. These two traits combined make for a listening experience that will totally lose you in the music. I was listening to a well-produced live recording, and the reverberations of the singer's voice on the walls of the place of performance really convinced me that I was there.

 Thanks for the awesome amp, Phil! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

I am glad your Amp is working ok, Moreover i am just simply thrilled that it added to your enjoyment of Life and Music. I design Amps primarily for my own use and thus i get to chose each and every aspect to my liking ( I know an Audiophiles Dream) and i then find a vessel to transport clones into Head-fi-O-Phile's ears. I never really considered the aspect of how well received My Idea of sonic Nirvana may be out in the real world ( I don't get out much, I know) and thus worth the effort and expense to bring my Ideas froward for Public enjoyment as opposed to simply just me. Thankfully for all of us My ideas are well received and it is therefore worth the effort to allow others to enjoy this same quality. I really thank the head-fi community for all there support and confidence.


----------



## jamato8

Thank you for all of your hard work. I know it can be very frustrating and at the same time rewarding.


----------



## lexnasa

Ditto, this is a great amp made by people that love music. If we wanted to buy a regular commercial product, we could, but there's no way they would respond to emails!


----------



## Loftprojection

I've got one like this coming to me right now! Black body with cherry face plates, hummm, we'll wait to see how it sounds but I'm pretty sure it will look good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Brad was really quick and friendly to deal with, sent me instructions on how to get a charger/power supply... overall, I'm a pretty happy camper right now!


----------



## Pangaea

Is there still a chance for existing owners to purchase the wooden faceplates only?


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pangaea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there still a chance for existing owners to purchase the wooden faceplates only?_

 

I would like to know about this possibility too !

 Would someone from Triad Audio saying something ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 F. Lo


----------



## JimP

well if fkclo is inquiring about wooden faceplates, then me too!

 (would be great set for both XP and LLP)


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JimP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_well if fkclo is inquiring about wooden faceplates, then me too!

 (would be great set for both XP and LLP)_

 

Well, while the wooded face plate won't change the music, we need some candies for our eyes too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 F. Lo


----------



## Loftprojection

OK you guys, when mine arrives I'll put my cherry face-plates up for auction, the highest bidder gets them in exchange for the regular metal plates! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ha no, just changed my mind, I'll keep them and just post some nice pics for all you guys to drool on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haha, just joking a bit. Bottom line its the sound quality that is important but like you guys I also have a weak side for good looks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers.


----------



## Remitrom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would like to know about this possibility too !

 Would someone from Triad Audio saying something ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 F. Lo_

 

YES Triad has some Black Walnut XP replacement plates.
 With the new black button head screws (& allen wrench)
 And walnut knobs! $45 + S&H

 NO Standard wood plates (sold out)

 NO LLP woody plates (yet)


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Remitrom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_YES Triad has some Black Walnut XP replacement plates.
 With the new black button head screws (& allen wrench)
 And walnut knobs! $45 + S&H

 NO Standard wood plates (sold out)

 NO LLP woody plates (yet)



_

 

Thanks Brad,

 I like Black Walnut ! Count me in for one set with screws ! If you have plans to offer the same for the LLP, I would take one set too.

 Please email for on payment details. If other head-fiers from Hong Kong are ordering the same it may be a good idea to ship in one lot and I will be more than happy to distribute for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks,
 F. Lo


----------



## JimP

what does black walnut look like?


----------



## ppl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JimP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what does black walnut look like?_

 

Like THISLISA III Wood Option 007 - eSnips, share anything


----------



## JimP

OK, count me in for one set black walnut for my LIII-XP. FKCLO, very generous of you if I can include this order with yours.

 (also, if you ever make one for LLP in the future, please let me know).


----------



## lexnasa

I already have the black walnut plates & knobs... it makes the Lisa III XP look great, still DIY, but at the uber-cool end of DIY. Installation was a breeze and Triad supplied all the necessary parts including allen keys except for the glue for the knobs. A very worthwhile investment. I was going to post pictures a few weeks ago but was away from home (sorry Brad).


----------



## JimP

lexnasa, when you get a chance, could you still post the pictures? thanks


----------



## fkclo

Just notice that LISA III and XP is now available in a pretty wide variety of wood casings. 

 The Zebra (?) wood one looks attractive and unique :

LISA III in Zebra

LISA XP in Zebra

 Any one has any idea if these are shipping already ? Just went to have a check at Triad Audio website but there is nothing about these cases.

 If any one can share about whatever information on this that would be very nice.

 F. Lo


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JimP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_lexnasa, when you get a chance, could you still post the pictures? thanks_

 


 X2 !

 P-L-E-A-S-E 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 F. Lo


----------



## lexnasa

Hi sorry I'm away in Beijing again, back next week... will post pix as soon as I get back.


----------



## lexnasa

Sorry for the delay... back in HK now. I'm not very good with cameras and couldn't quite work out how to get the amp in focus close-up, so apologies in advance for the picture quality!!


----------



## jamato8

Ok, ok, just this one time. Send it to me and I will snap some images of it for you. Real purty though.


----------



## antonyfirst

What are the main differences between the Lisa III and Lisa III XP?


----------



## lexnasa

Lisa III XP is thicker in size, has longer battery life, and is differently biased so in theory has better sound quality. I haven't listened to both versions of the Lisa side to side so can't give any opinion on actual sound quality for standard vs XP, however the Lisa III XP does IMHO beat every other amp in the same price bracket, easily!


----------



## antonyfirst

Thanks. How thicker is it, and why? Is it because of a bigger battery? And how long is battery life?


----------



## jamato8

They are biased the same now and sound the same. At first there was a bias difference.


----------



## Wotan1

The XP has a rechargeable battery pack. That's why it's thicker.

 Question? Rechargeable batteries have a limit to their live span. What if the batteries in the pack will not be able to properly charge any more? Do you change the batteries? Or do you need the change the pack and if so were to buy a pack and how to change it?


----------



## oicdn

I think the "pack" is a ton of AA's. Probably wrong though...


----------



## Remitrom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the "pack" is a ton of AA's. Probably wrong though..._

 

correct Nate.. 12 X AA for the XP


----------



## OutdoorXplorer

i can't wait to see the "buy now" button is back at triadaudio ...


----------



## lexnasa

Once you have ordered the amp I'm sure you will find Triad Audio very helpful... I've certainly been impressed by their friendliness and great service. I haven't had a single issue or glitch with the amp since I got it, and have never had a moment of regret since I took it out of it's box about 6 months ago!


----------



## lexnasa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wotan1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The XP has a rechargeable battery pack. That's why it's thicker.

 Question? Rechargeable batteries have a limit to their live span. What if the batteries in the pack will not be able to properly charge any more? Do you change the batteries? Or do you need the change the pack and if so were to buy a pack and how to change it?_

 

When we reach that point I guess we return to Triad for a paid replacement service... actually this is not too hard to do, so even if the worst came to the worst and somewhow Triad was not in business, someone here will be able to offer it as a service or at least give some detailed instructions. The only battery powered component I've kept for more than a couple of years is my iRiver H140, which is now just on it's third battery replacement after 5 years... and it uses Li-Polys, which have a much shorter lifespan than what I assume are Li-Ions or NiMHs in the Lisa III.

 If it uses 12AAs, and we know the Lisa III runs off 18v-24v, then it's pretty clear that all 12 are wired up in series to produce a nominal 18v (12x1.5v).

 By the time you need to replace the batteries, the capacities of rechargeable cells will have increased, so look on it as an exciting future upgrade!


----------



## Remitrom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lexnasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When we reach that point I guess we return to Triad for a paid replacement service... actually this is not too hard to do, so even if the worst came to the worst and somewhow Triad was not in business, someone here will be able to offer it as a service or at least give some detailed instructions. The only battery powered component I've kept for more than a couple of years is my iRiver H140, which is now just on it's third battery replacement after 5 years... and it uses Li-Polys, which have a much shorter lifespan than what I assume are Li-Ions or NiMHs in the Lisa III.

 If it uses 12AAs, and we know the Lisa III runs off 18v-24v, then it's pretty clear that all 12 are wired up in series to produce a nominal 18v (12x1.5v).

 By the time you need to replace the batteries, the capacities of rechargeable cells will have increased, so look on it as an exciting future upgrade!_

 

Triad A intends to be around along time .. Good customer relations is a must

 The battery pacs are under so little stress they will likely last for decades
 they are 12 NiMHs in series, (no nipples, welded together)custom made for us


----------



## lexnasa

NiMh has higher charge cycles that Li-Ion or Li-Poly, so let's say a nominal 600 cycles.

 Listening to the XP four hours a day, you're looking at a recharge every 12 days dependent on volume, phone impedance etc. So every year you have roughly 30 charges.

 600/30 gives you 20 years!

 I don't know about anyone else, but I don't still own any equipment from 20 years ago (except my Garrard 301 turntable Hadcock tonearm and Ortofon cartridge)... 

 Portable audio 20 years ago was a cassette walkman or a Sony discman! No audiophile headphones designed specifically for portable use, no portable amps or DACs!

 In 20 years time we may all be listening to 48bit/192khz 8 channel lossless audio wired directly into our brains, so the Lisa III is likely to be a bit redundant!


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lexnasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_NiMh has higher charge cycles that Li-Ion or Li-Poly, so let's say a nominal 600 cycles.

 Listening to the XP four hours a day, you're looking at a recharge every 12 days dependent on volume, phone impedance etc. So every year you have roughly 30 charges.

 600/30 gives you 20 years!
_

 

Exactly! 

 May be this is why when Brad and Phil did the first woody prototype of LISA XP for me they created a nice, but totally sealed unit - because the battery will last so long and the design is so robust that there is no need to service it within my life time (and sure I won't be around after 20 years LOL) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Seriously, I won't worry about NiMH batteries replacement - there are quite a few alternatives in the market (esp. in Hong Kong). I am more worried about the use of Li rechargeables - like what we have in Pico, Diablo, and others - that future serviceability is a real concern.

 F. Lo


----------



## OutdoorXplorer

I am just curious to know, can LISA III works without battery and just powered by the LLP.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *OutdoorXplorer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am just curious to know, can LISA III works without battery and just powered by the LLP._

 

To my knowledge, once an external power supply is plugged-in it takes over to power the amp directly and at the same time charge the batteries.

 So, if the above is correct, then yes, the LISA III should work without the battery. But I didn't tried.

 F. Lo


----------



## OutdoorXplorer

So I can safely assumes that by removing the batteries will not affect the SQ of the amp. May try this out once I have my order fulfilled.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To my knowledge, once an external power supply is plugged-in it takes over to power the amp directly and at the same time charge the batteries.

 So, if the above is correct, then yes, the LISA III should work without the battery. But I didn't tried.

 F. Lo_


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *OutdoorXplorer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So I can safely assumes that by removing the batteries will not affect the SQ of the amp. May try this out once I have my order fulfilled._

 

Once an external power is plugged in, the SQ of the amp will be dictated by the quality of that d.c. power. If a LLP is plugged in, actually I would expect slight improvement in the SQ given the very high quality of d.c. and higher voltage that can be made availalbe to the amp. 

 But if one plugs in a so-so wallmart the quality of d.c. will be hardly as good as battery supply and so the SQ will suffer.

 F. Lo


----------



## OutdoorXplorer

It will be a no no for me to go without a LLP unless Brad don't intend to make it available to general public anymore. I am still counting days to see th Buy Now Button.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Once an external power is plugged in, the SQ of the amp will be dictated by the quality of that d.c. power. If a LLP is plugged in, actually I would expect slight improvement in the SQ given the very high quality of d.c. and higher voltage that can be made availalbe to the amp. 

 But if one plugs in a so-so wallmart the quality of d.c. will be hardly as good as battery supply and so the SQ will suffer.

 F. Lo_


----------



## Loftprojection

In case some are still wondering about which power supply to get, at the suggestion of Brad I got myself an Igo universal power supply and it works perfectly on my LisaIII with cherry wood face plates!

 On top of it, I can use this same Igo to charge all my other goodies instead of having a separate supply for each toy. 

 I don't use it to listen, I just plug it in the LisaIII to recharge the batteries. When I did listen I felt it added a bit of noise so I didn't bother listening extensively, I'm perfectly happy with the sound produced by the battery operation.


----------



## Gnoshroom

<tear> The wait...


----------



## mnemoniak

The Firestone Power supply seems to be perfect for our LISA.


----------



## basman

Hi,

 Any news on availability of Lisa XP and PSU?

 Thanks


----------



## basman

What happen to TA now?


----------



## OutdoorXplorer

I gave up since early June 08 and settled with RSA XP-7 and Predator instead...


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *basman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What happen to TA now?_

 


 Sounds like they are getting prepared for a new product - the NEW Headcode.

TriadAudio.net Forums &bull; View topic - HeadCode Waiting List

 And it is more than one product - there is also the NEW ValveCode coming - the same cascode topology but using tubes and transformers instead of solid state components.....

TriadAudio.net Forums &bull; View topic - ValveCode is born!! OMG 4:20 am 18 June 2008 20 LBS

 Guess they are real busy right now.

 F. Lo


----------



## fkclo

I just checked the TriadAudio forum and note the following posted by Brad :

  Quote:


 Re: Would like to buy a Lisa III...
 by Remitrom on Wed Jul 02, 2008 4:58 am

 We have some units trickling in Now! Not all colors or models are available.
 I will be PM ing those of you who have posted your desires on this thread.

 If you have not posted and are looking forward to having Lisa for yourself, Do Post.
 as priority will be given in the order of posts submitted. Brad
 Remitrom 
 

So for those who want one I think it is better to post at the TriadAudio forum.

 There thread is 

TriadAudio.net Forums &bull; View topic - Would like to buy a Lisa III...

 F. Lo


----------



## basman

Is that the end of Lisa? really sad coz I just finished reading this thread and I'm already infected. by the way its already 3 am in here.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *basman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that the end of Lisa? really sad coz I just finished reading this thread and I'm already infected. by the way its already 3 am in here._

 

I think the LISA will remain as an affordable, good value high end headphone amp in the foreseeable future.

 The new Headcode and Valvecode will be the ultra-high-end bleed that is going to be in a different class quite distant from the LISA.

 And yes, it is 2:00 a.m. at my location. Time for bed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 F. Lo


----------



## basman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the LISA will remain as an affordable, good value high end headphone amp in the foreseeable future.

 The new Headcode and Valvecode will be the ultra-high-end bleed that is going to be in a different class quite distant from the LISA.

 And yes, it is 2:00 a.m. at my location. Time for bed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 F. Lo_

 

Thanks for the update Chief. just sent an email to Brad for the Lisa and LLP hope to receive positive reply.

 The new amps from triad, would it be available in balanced configuration?

 Thanks a lot. got to sleep also.......


----------



## Skylab

WOW I sure look forward to hearing more about the ValveCode!!!!!


----------



## Remitrom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WOW I sure look forward to hearing more about the ValveCode!!!!!_

 

Then have a look at "sneak peeks" on our improved site
www.triadaudio.net The newest Lisa;s are there too!


----------



## Skylab

The Valve-Code looks very nice - can't wait to get my review loaner!


----------



## wuwhere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks very nice - can't wait to get my review loaner!_

 

Look forward to it!

 Lisa III is a looker!


----------



## Skylab

Indeed, the Lisa III is terrific. But in this case it is the Valve-Code I am getting a review loaner on - I reviewed the Lisa III long ago


----------



## dallan

A comment on the Lisa lll. I got the first set sold of Lisa lll and ppl last November. That was after the first Lisa's had come out and Skylab had reviewed them. I had a few ongoing issues with Brad including a damaged Volume knob and the connector cable between the Lisa and the ppl but overall i praised the amp. I used it at my computer with a tube hybrid separate over at the cd and dac player.
 I had never been able to resolve the issue with the connector, at one time i had jimmy rigged some radio shack parts due to a somewhat nonstandard set up. Brad sent me a new connector that didn't fit and we finally figured out that mine had been made during a point when parts were out or something and they had used a non standard plug or something.

 Brad ended up replacing both and sending me a new set which I received today. 

 At first i pulled it out and it looked great but there was a screw in the box and a rattle inside the LLP. I shook my head and looked for an allen wrench that would fit. Luckily I had one or it ended up being two. 
 The rattle inside the LLP was the bolt from the screw that was in the box. It was the one that connected the plug to the back panel. I figured out how to put it all back together and the only casualty was that one of the threads that the screws fit into on the front panel got stripped.

 Well Brad had asked me to listen to it for a week and compare it to my original Lisa after it was broken in and let him know what i thought. It is supposed to be the same circuit board.

 I have been listening for about 20 minutes now but it was more than obvious in the first 20 seconds that something has changed. The sound is much more toward that of a tube amp than my original. It sounds smoother by far. The bass knob is also way more sensitive (wider range) but still subtle. I am very impressed, wondering what more will happen with break in. I a/b ed it to double check and it was even more than i had imagined. I am prone to ear fatigue at times and would have an occasional problem with that issue on the original Lisa on long sessions but i don't anticipate that to be a problem with the new one. 

 I am curious what changes were made from the original or if units just vary. Both sound good but I like the sound of the new one much better thus far.

 I appreciate the fact that Triad and Brad do step forward and support there products in deed as well as word and after having the first Lisa for a year now recommend it to anyone who wants home amp sound in a transportable/portable amp. Portable depending on your definition of course. I carry it in my pocket on dog walks for instance but some may find it cumbersome. 

 Well wanted to post this somewhere and this seemed to be the best place.


----------



## Remitrom

Skylab.. yes you shall have the Valve Code for review soon!

 Dallan.. I am glad all issues have been resolved with your Lisa III
 and LLP set. sorry it has taken this long. I would like everyone to know we now have plenty of LLP's to go with Lisa's as sets. Alternate PSU's have been an issue since day one. Several Lisa's have been damaged from incorrect incoming voltage , by people wanting to save a few bucks. (noise is also an issue) In order to
 help Lisa survive such abuse, 3 capacitors have been changed,
 to higher tolerance. This is the only part change that has been made for this run. Perhaps this has changed the sound sig.
 Oh ya, and thanks for the heads up on the loose screw. I will locktite them from now on. Cheers Brad


----------



## dallan

Like the update to the rca plug isolation since my model as well.


----------



## Remitrom

....................Ya the differences with the New Look are:............


----------



## Remitrom

the differences with the new Lisa are obvious if side by side.. face plates are full 1/4 in. and have the nuts (behind pots) recessed, back plates also counter bored for better RCA connection. Knobs are now custom made by our machinist rather
 than bought off the shelf, (when available) Screws are recessed.
 The circuit is the same although the board has changed for easier assembly. So Lisa is a looker now, and the sound, Oh, the sound
 has got more POWER behind it than any other portable available.
 The sound is what it is all about!!


----------



## FreeBlues

Yes, I agree the sound is still the best I have ever experienced. In the 1 year I've owned my Lisa I've owned and sold: iQube, SR-71, Pico and Move.

 Let me add another outstanding characteristic of the Lisa - Customer service. I've needed service now twice on my Lisa (operator error in both cases). Emails were answered promptly, the amp was sent in and fixed promptly, and returned via FedEx. Service right at the top of the list!

 It is wonderful to know that not only is this a GREAT amp, but the company stands behind it, supports it and is a pleasure to deal with.

 First class in my book.


----------



## freakmax

I bought and sold the original LISA III several months ago.
 I noticed when I touched the volume knob,there was a slight noise.
 Is there a volume knob problem on the new LISA III?


----------



## dallan

The knobs were never a problem with either one I've had. 

 I have been burning #2 for over a week and not listening to the old one, just charging the old batteries and i am going to give it an a/b listen again before i send my original back. I am pretty sure the difference will be as before, a slight bit smoother on the newer one and the bass pod making more of a difference(not quite as subtle) which is great for me.

 x2 on the sound sig! I have a pico and hornet and Lisa is in a different class. I still use the pico when i want to be very light/mobil, the Hornet gets like no use, and the Lisa takes the brunt of the use outside with the ALO harness.


----------



## Remitrom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *freakmax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bought and sold the original LISA III several months ago.
 I noticed when I touched the volume knob,there was a slight noise.
 Is there a volume knob problem on the new LISA III?_

 

A noise like that could indicate bad ground between the volume pot & case.
 The 1st lisa's had exposed nuts on the outside, (not now) if that nut is already
 tight, remove the Volume knob, remove the nut & washer. scratch the anodizing
 that the washer would cover, reinstall. 
 2. If the noise still exists, could be bad pot, send it in to replace.
 3. worse case ,it still has problems, we will replace the amp.

 Have your new owner contact: triadaudio@gmail.com


----------



## Capunk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Remitrom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A noise like that could indicate bad ground 

 2. If the noise still exists, could be bad pot, send it in to replace.
 3. worse case ,it still has problems, we will replace the amp.

 Have your new owner contact: triadaudio@gmail.com_

 

I have this problem since the day I receive my Lisa XP (Last batch before the new one out, I guess?), does this a defect amp all of this time? 
 Is it still possible to get it fixed? I've been enduring the noise everytime I touch the amp.


----------



## tonyep

Remitron, is it possible to get a new Sexy Silver case for a normal Lisa 3 from you? My screws are very loose and sometimes they fall off.


----------



## Peter Pinna

Maybe someone else already posted this correction but, the very first post in this thread has a link to Triad Audio which does not work. Here is the correct link to Triad Audio:

Lisa III Headphone Amplifier


----------



## Remitrom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Capunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have this problem since the day I receive my Lisa XP (Last batch before the new one out, I guess?), does this a defect amp all of this time? 
 Is it still possible to get it fixed? I've been enduring the noise everytime I touch the amp._

 

As Triad A expands we have made it to Australia! Did You go to the recent
 Sydney meet? Steven Kelby Demo'ed the new Lisa Sets for everyone!! Steve does some DIY stuff He put a mini input in the front plate of an older Lisa XP !!!!
 Pic on the thread! So we hope to have steve K do some tec work for us there
 in Aussieland, saving time & $. Capunk: e-mail me . we will make arrangements
 non conductive Knobs would also work


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Remitrom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As Triad A expands we have made it to Australia! Did You go to the recent
 Sydney meet? Steven Kelby Demo'ed the new Lisa Sets for everyone!! Steve does some DIY stuff He put a mini input in the front plate of an older Lisa XP !!!!
 Pic on the thread! So we hope to have steve K do some tec work for us there
 in Aussieland, saving time & $. Capunk: e-mail me . we will make arrangements
 non conductive Knobs would also work_

 

You guys should include a mini input somewhere on the amp as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Still tempted by the Lisa as my uni rig. It's just so freakin' good!


----------



## RIDE

Hmmm....this is tough! VERY tempting to make the move up to the Lisa III. The new look is great as well...and there is no debating the quality of sound, and quality of service from you guys at Triad Audio.

 I'm stuck because for a portable...it only accepts 1/4 plugs...which most portable headphones are mini. I have a pair of ALO modded 780s that are terminated to a mini...that I am sure I could have changed by Ken...but my LiveWires would need an adapter.

 The other difficult choice would be to get the standard vs. the XP. LOVE the idea of 80 hours or so of play back...and the size of the Lisa III in general does not bother me...but the XP may be a bit too bulky. TOUCH CALL!

 RIDE


----------



## Remitrom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Darkkopi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Remitron, is it possible to get a new Sexy Silver case for a normal Lisa 3 from you? My screws are very loose and sometimes they fall off._

 

The Faces are attached with steel screws to the aluminum cases. So the case
 screw holes will strip with use. (so we recommend Not opening unnecessarily)
 We have gone to longer screws (6/32 X1/2") with the new face plates.

 We could sell you all the face-plates, screws, wrenches, knobs, & case..
 So you could have the New Look with your original Lisa III
 However you could sell yours (with new longer screws) used with slight discount, and purchase a Brand new LISA III, for the same money. 
 Lisa does hold her value and used ones are sold fast, although some used
 Lisa's have been abused by improper power supply and are DOA.. rare,
 but it has happened, & can be fixed. 
 Whatever you want. Make your own world....Brad


----------



## Remitrom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RIDE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmmm....this is tough! VERY tempting to make the move up to the Lisa III. The new look is great as well...and there is no debating the quality of sound, and quality of service from you guys at Triad Audio.

 Remember to get a set including the LLP.. The power supply is very important
 piece of the system.. I know , for the price of a Lisa/LLP set you can
 purchase three other portable amps. But ,HOW MAnY CAN YOU LISTEN to at ONE Time??

 I'm stuck because for a portable...it only accepts 1/4 plugs...which most portable headphones are mini. I have a pair of ALO modded 780s that are terminated to a mini...that I am sure I could have changed by Ken...but my LiveWires would need an adapter.

 The surface area that makes contact is so small on mini's, that this becomes
 the weak link, and PPL resists using them, I find a 1/4 to mini adapter,with a
 90 degree bend works well.

 The other difficult choice would be to get the standard vs. the XP. LOVE the idea of 80 hours or so of play back...and the size of the Lisa III in general does not bother me...but the XP may be a bit too bulky. TOUCH CALL!

 RIDE_

 

Ya tough choice, Get the set with LLP & ??


----------



## RIDE

You're killing me!!! 

 RIDE


----------



## Remitrom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RIDE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You're killing me!!! 

 RIDE_

 

heheehe,, and soon we will offer cables special made for Lisa

 and watch for the "Head-Code" & "Valve-Code" 
 Home amps with Cass-coded circuits,* to amplify weak signals while , keeping noise to a minimum *used 1st in radar tecnology


----------



## Capunk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Remitrom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As Triad A expands we have made it to Australia! Did You go to the recent
 Sydney meet? Steven Kelby Demo'ed the new Lisa Sets for everyone!! Steve does some DIY stuff He put a mini input in the front plate of an older Lisa XP !!!!
 Pic on the thread! So we hope to have steve K do some tec work for us there
 in Aussieland, saving time & $. Capunk: e-mail me . we will make arrangements
 non conductive Knobs would also work_

 

That's great to know!
 I have a good relationship with Steven Kelby, he's my favorite cable-maker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'm gonna send you a message later on, hopefully everything will run smoothly now


----------



## dallan

Okay, after a bit of burning in, the original Lisa circa Nov. 07 still sounds more analytical and the new one circa late Oct 08 sounds tubier and more musical to me(more smooth and warm). I like the newer one better and the updated style is great but I am sure there are those who may like the older edition better, depending on taste. Both are wonderful, just a difference a/bing next to each other with in the Lisa range. Well, off to box the old set up. Thanks again Brad, I will get these off to you in a day or two-- Dave


----------



## davidw89

website down?


----------



## RIDE

Site seems fine to me!

http://www.triadaudio.net/

 RIDE


----------



## HeadLover

I am going to get mine soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Thinking about the LISA III XP with the PSU and putting some extra gain and bias

 I will be using it with the HD650

 What do you think of it guys ??


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadLover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am going to get mine soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Thinking about the LISA III XP with the PSU and putting some extra gain and bias

 I will be using it with the HD650

 What do you think of it guys ??_

 

In my experience, the default gain setting is already enough even for cans like the HD650. You get good volume at 10 o'clock. If I can go back in time, I would proper ask for a lower gain.

 F. Lo


----------



## dallan

I got the Lisa lll normal and it is great. No regrets, i can dump it in my jacket poket or the back pocket of loose pants and roll with them, but you do need a good cable setup with L shaped rca out connectors to rest well in your pocket-got mine from AOL but i believe Brad is developing something in the cabling set up.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadLover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am going to get mine soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Thinking about the LISA III XP with the PSU and putting some extra gain and bias

 I will be using it with the HD650

 What do you think of it guys ??_

 

Yeah, you don't need extra gain. The Lisa will work fine with the 650's as is and drive them well.


----------



## qusp

got my lisa III standard in black with LLP winging her way to me as of tomorrow. I cant wait. its been soooo looooonnnnggggg since ive been lusting after her. As anyone who has seen my posts on the subject can attest to. would've loved one of the woodies, but since I will actually be using her portable quite a bit with my DIY P VCAP dock it probably wouldnt be wise. soo excited
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 finally I can update my sig. got my own cables in the works as well already started building mine tonight


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_got my lisa III standard in black with LLP winging her way to me as of tomorrow. I cant wait._

 

Congratulations ! I am sure the LISA is worth the wait! 

 F. Lo


----------



## qusp

I know she is; I spent some quality time with the demos brad sent stevekelby for the sydney head-fi meet this year. we shared a hotel room for the meet. and ever since then I have been fixated. sure there have been a few speedbumps along the way for my wallet. parts for my uber VCAP dock. new W3 with UM56. now I just need to finish the cables and reterminate my jena SE530 extension cable with a furutech 1/4" I already have some vishay resistors in that cable so I can just move them. either that or i'll make a whole new one so I can still use the cable with my pico. also need another short version for the W3. i'm assuming this is still the way to go with the latest version with iem's to avoid any hiss??; although from reports its really not bad at all?? will be using the senns and incoming MD2000 too (about to pull the trigger and woody them). plus this will make a great headamp for the gamma1. wow. all my Christmases have come at once.... literally. will def post impressions ASAP; some initial and then after 100hrs or so. OH well only 2 stops on the way to portable HP amp nirvana for me: pico->lisa III and both will still have their uses. i've always been good at justifying large leaps instead of the incremental upgrades that can waste time and money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. straight to the top I say. now I just need to take the plunge with full customs although I still hesitate there. no resale if I dont like them, doesnt appeal too much. With the set-up the way it is at the moment I think IMO I could only really go UE10-11 as an upgrade anyway. BTW any recommendations other than MD2000, MD5000, MD7000 as good synergy with lisa III??. theres obviously the senns 600,650. not a big AT fan, not a big grado fan either. I listen to a large variety of music, but it does center on electronica of all sorts (except cheezy handbag house and commercial types). some trip hop and european hip hop, jazz, and some more alternative type rock. I know its a little off topic, but it does relate specifically to synergy with lisa. I'm almost 100% i'm getting a denon (I like closed phones) and I really like them plus will do the recable myself; but any I havent mentioned that you guys think I should check out would be appreciated. I love bass; but not at the expense of the highs and no U shape FQ curves
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks in advance


----------



## fkclo

If you love bass I would suggest you have a look also at the Edition 9 and the JVC Victor DX1000 - the DX1000's bass is one of the deepest and better textured you can find in the current production market. 

 Both are closed headphones.

 F. Lo


----------



## dallan

Agreed with that the DX1000 bass is wonderful!


----------



## qusp

ok i'll check out the DX1000 but no thanks on the Ed9 not really my cup of tea. I did hesitate putting in that I love bass because you end up with recommendations for ED9 I hope the DX1000 aren't the same as ED9 because like I said; I dont like the bass to be at the expense of the highs or mids or a balanced SQ. i'm sure the bass is wonderful on them; but I dont want there to be bass quantity that is usually not there in the recording. I just want the bass to be very well portrayed. I have read of the ED9 that they have wonderful tight involving bass.......even when the recording doesnt. OUCH. and I have spoken with steve about that matter. I didnt listen at the sydney meet, because I had a bad headache at that point and plus actually I wasnt that keen onm getting poisoned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. this isnt even IMO because I havent heard them; but this is not the forst time i've read that.


----------



## dallan

Get your hands on a DX1000 to preview. I do have to say though after having the HD 650s for a while, it took a little getting used to.


----------



## qusp

cool thanks i'll try and do that; back on topic. who here uses the bass knob?? on the new lisa's


----------



## jamato8

The Lisa III is a nice change of pace and offers a little different perspective on the music from my Woo 6 and other amps. It is enjoyable and drives everything well. I do not tend to use the bass control with any of my phones.


----------



## dallan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_cool thanks i'll try and do that; back on topic. who here uses the bass knob?? on the new lisa's_

 

I usually turn the bass knob just to the point where i start to hear a slight increase and leave it there-about 1/3 of the way up, depending on the HP, more for the grado and less for the DX1000.


----------



## qusp

yeh I cant really see me using it much either really, but i'll try it out for sure. since i'll be using it with IEM's about 1/2 the time and those IEMs (in my sig) are not lacking in bass. plus although I will try the Dx1000 if i can find some here in OZ to audition; more than likely I wil end up going the MD2000-MD5000 route. MD2000 with the new aftermarket woodcups that are now available might be the way to go for me. although they will end up costing the same as MD5000 after that. hmmmm


----------



## dallan

Gotta admit, i got the DX1000s with out listening to them. There were several of them later when i went to a local meet, one or the more used phones there after hd650s probably although many types were represented.


----------



## ppl

Greetings,
 I have uploaded the most recent version of the LISA III Operating manual. Additions include but are not limited to Current technical specifications including chassis dimensions (not Including jacks and knobs) and the most recent performance measurements with particular attention paid to how much undistorted power is actually delivered into different load impedances from 16-200 ohms as operated with the internal 9.6 volt NI-Mh batteries freshly fully charged. There are no conflicts in operating procedure between the new and the previous (Old) Manual. This revision is simply an update bringing the documentation a more accurate representation of the present LISA III Builds. I hope that this info will help Present LISA III owners more fully enjoy their Amplifier, Cheers…


----------



## hockeyb213

I wonder what my chances of getting a loan on a lisa III is probably very low


----------



## Remitrom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wonder what my chances of getting a loan on a lisa III is probably very low_

 

Oh hockeyb, you must have a POSITIVE MENTAL ATTITUDE, 
 I will start a thread on the www.triadaudio.net forum
 register & post look for "Lisa Loaner Program"
 We want YOU to hear for yourself, otherwise you are depending 
 on some one else's opinion, and taste is subject to the individual.

 ...........MAKE YOUR OWN WORLD......... Brad


----------



## qusp

wow nice one Brad, ,thats a great idea. with the lisa being so amazing; but also on the edge of portability and affordabilty for some people; it will only take one listen to be hooked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know I was, and now i'm yours hook, line and sinker
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 beware hockeyB, the lisa III is *VERY POISONOUS* so be prepared to sell your soul to own her


----------



## RIDE

I got mine recently....and let me tell you guys...it is SOOOOOO worth it! She is truly amazing...nothing like it!

 And Brad...well, your service is truly exemplary and I appreciated all of your help and advice.

 You know what really bothers me though? That people balk at calling this a portable amp. It's quite portable IMHO...and I have no issues taking her along with me.

 Thanks again Triad Audio!

 RIDE


----------



## qusp

yeah its totally portable, just not really pocketable. but seriously; does that mean its not portable?? I dont think so; and with the benefits; OMG the benefits are HUGE. Everyday i'm gobsmacked by what my rig sounds like these days; every day


----------



## RIDE

By the way qusp....I've got a dear mate in Brisbane. Hope to make it out there within the next year to visit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 RIDE


----------



## dallan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yeah its totally portable, just not really pocketable. but seriously; does that mean its not portable?? I dont think so_

 

Actually I do find it pocketable w/many of my pants & all of my jackets. It kind of depends on your interconnect and how you have your dap set up though.


----------



## Remitrom

Consider this "size" issue with a historical perspective...in the beginning their were C-moys. housed in breath mint tins, then Team PPA came along and introduced complicated circuits into the portable arena ..the PPA was a solid brick but sound quality was unsurpassed..Now these DIY projects have become refined into commercial products..C-moys are nicely packaged and the PPA has been compacted into the Lisa III..Size Vs Sound Quality..that is the issue..Lisa is built with SQ as the priority..so let them talk about SIZE all they want.. Brad Taylor...


----------



## paulybatz

The LISA is definitely a profoundly fine amp...everything is simply well done; the quality is evident when you turn the volume knob. It is impressive when you A/B it with other amps...it is all about the minute details that you can hear. As suggested by another head-fier, to tell a quality amp it is about what you dont hear; that black/darkness/nothingness between notes elevates the lisa above the flock.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yeah its totally portable, just not really pocketable. but seriously; does that mean its not portable?? I dont think so; and with the benefits; OMG the benefits are HUGE. Everyday i'm gobsmacked by what my rig sounds like these days; every day_

 


 Some of us keep to the principle that portable means "It can slide into your pocket easily". Anything on-the-go amp which fails do to do is a transportable. RWA Signature 30.2. Best transportable as of yet.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RIDE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_By the way qusp....I've got a dear mate in Brisbane. Hope to make it out there within the next year to visit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 RIDE_

 

sure mate no problem; when you know what dates drop me a line. shoot me an email and i'll give you my mobile number. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 Actually I do find it pocketable w/many of my pants & all of my jackets. It kind of depends on your interconnect and how you have your dap set up though. 
 

yeah not my setup, if I built an interconnect with blackgates that terminated in RCA then totally would fit in my jacket (its in the depths of summer here at the moment though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but with my VCAP dock (4 caps 2 OIMP VCAP and 2 TFTF vcap bypass) thats not really pocket material until winter comes around again and I can wear my jacket. 

 for the moment though, my rig slides nicely into my bag and i'm ALLLL GOOOOD!!! but yeah some time ago a portable rig was aboombox and that was neither pocketable or great sounding. these days I can bring my whole music collection and an amp that blows me away in less than a 1/8 of the size of those boomboxes. so all in all I really dont care whether its called portable or transportable; I can bring it with me with a minimum of fuss; so who cares about the label. as long as the label has lisa III on it the rest fades away into insignificance.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some of us keep to the principle that portable means "It can slide into your pocket easily". Anything on-the-go amp which fails do to do is a transportable. RWA Signature 30.2. Best transportable as of yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yes but you'de have to re-terminate all your headphones with spades


----------



## jamato8

The Lisa and ESW10's go very well together. The sound is fast and dynamic. Clean highs and a well controlled and integrated bass.


----------



## dallan

Lisa really works well with all my phones, my ESW9s and my recabled SR225s normally. Gotta admit it does seem to bring the AT headphones alive in particular though, i can only imagine it with the ESW10s.


----------



## qusp

yeah, cant say i've found a combination that lisa III doesnt sound magnificent in yet.


----------



## Anouk

Hey Paul and others, 
 Nice to know you got the lisa too!
 Mine is here now as well. It is goed to hear that it will work well with the esw10jpn because that is my current portable headphone of choice. It will be at my place again in 1.5-2 weeks.
 The lisa is a bit longer then i thought it would be, luckily i bought a new bag recently to carry all my transportable gear.
 Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## callmevil

hi.. which would sound better on the lisa.. k701 / hd650 / esw10? thxx


----------



## dallan

Of all my HPs the ones that appear to have the most improvement with the lisa lll are the esw9s. I haven't heard the 10s but I can imagine they would work well w/Lisa as does there little brother.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *callmevil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hi.. which would sound better on the lisa.. k701 / hd650 / esw10? thxx_

 

sounds really amazing with the new teflon VCAp dock i've just finished building too
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I would go HD650 (with a nice jena re-cable) over ESW10; but then I dont like any AT cans


----------



## dallan

Of course if you are not going portable, I too would go for the hd650s hands down but i know the k701s have their fans too.


----------



## EFN

Finally pulled the trigger on a new Lisa III Standard (Black). I just gotta listen to this amp and the thirst and morbid quest for a perfect Transportable looms nearer....

 Anybody know how long will it take to fly an amp from TriadAudio to the Asia Pacific region?


 Cheers..


 *there's a gaping hole in the bank account R.I.P*


----------



## dallan

Congratulations, sorry about your wallet........but....your ears will thank you.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Finally pulled the trigger on a new Lisa III Standard (Black). I just gotta listen to this amp and the thirst and morbid quest for a perfect Transportable looms nearer....

 Anybody know how long will it take to fly an amp from TriadAudio to the Asia Pacific region?


 Cheers..


 *there's a gaping hole in the bank account R.I.P*_

 

You will be having a lot of fun. The power reserve of the Lisa III is more like a home amp, plenty of it and quality.


----------



## Greeni

jamato8,

 May I know your opinion of the Lisa III vs your P-51 Mustang ?


----------



## SONGsanmanwah

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anybody know how long will it take to fly an amp from TriadAudio to the Asia Pacific region?


 Cheers..


 *there's a gaping hole in the bank account R.I.P*_

 

Took 9 days for mine, my friend.

 Congrats on the purchase


----------



## callmevil

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sounds really amazing with the new teflon VCAp dock i've just finished building too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would go HD650 (with a nice jena re-cable) over ESW10; but then I dont like any AT cans_

 

hahh! then my next question would be.. which cable goes better with the hd650.. jena or SA equinox?

 /i too just made an order of the LISA III + LLP set.. i went for the all black finish.. it was shipped 4 days ago.. 6 more days to go~


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *callmevil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hahh! then my next question would be.. which cable goes better with the hd650.. jena or SA equinox?

 /i too just made an order of the LISA III + LLP set.. i went for the all black finish.. it was shipped 4 days ago.. 6 more days to go~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

its a matter of preference; I like jena and actually heard lisa with VCAP, 650's and jena vs equinox. I preferred the jena for the touch more presence it had. equinox has a touch more detail IMO, but youve already got boat loads of detail in the teflon VCAP and lisa combo.


----------



## callmevil

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_its a matter of preference; I like jena and actually heard lisa with VCAP, 650's and jena vs equinox. I preferred the jena for the touch more presence it had. equinox has a touch more detail IMO, but youve already got boat loads of detail in the teflon VCAP and lisa combo._

 

oh my.. what a difficult trade off.. sighhhhhhhh


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *callmevil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hi.. which would sound better on the lisa.. k701 / hd650 / esw10? thxx_

 

HD650 definely. It is the one of best options able to drive the HD650 in top performance with perfect synergy.


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Finally pulled the trigger on a new Lisa III Standard (Black). I just gotta listen to this amp and the thirst and morbid quest for a perfect Transportable looms nearer....

 Anybody know how long will it take to fly an amp from TriadAudio to the Asia Pacific region?_

 

Congratulations, it took me about 1 week last time; but you are better starting to hunt for a good power adapter. TriadAudio will not have any a/c adapter bundled.


----------



## callmevil

@ManAtWork, do u still have all those gears in ur sig? id love to see a screenshot of ur desk place!


----------



## EFN

DOH! received a note from Malaysian customs today saying my Lisa III is in detention! they gonna want some ransom to set her free
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





........


----------



## jamato8

Send out the posse and get that baby home.


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Send out the posse and get that baby home._

 

Ransom paid....the posse didn't show up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a $46 hole in my pockets after some tongue shootout


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ransom paid....the posse didn't show up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a $46 hole in my pockets after some tongue shootout
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Alamak. So murah ah Malaysian customs. If like that, I should ship all the expensive stuff back home to Malaysia and pick it up when I'm back for the holidays!


----------



## callmevil

look at what i just got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 took 6days to arrive hehe

 20% tax to it though


----------



## RIDE

NICE! I recently got my Lisa III....and really wish I could have swung the LLP too! Looks great!

 RIDE


----------



## callmevil

thanks! i wasnt gonna get the LLP but then... was hearing the 'what if' voice in my head.. so.. before it gets any louder... might as well~~~

 now im choosing a headphone to complement it.. my dt990pro/dt880 is just not enough..


----------



## EFN

*ZephyrSapphire:*
 Hahaha but sending them to Malaysia means that you have to wait longer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*callmevil:*
 So that's the sister amp for my Lisa III, probably born at the same time, shipped out same moment and arrived on the same day! one in Malaysia another in Brunei!


----------



## callmevil

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*callmevil:*
 So that's the sister amp for my Lisa III, probably born at the same time, shipped out same moment and arrived on the same day! one in Malaysia another in Brunei!_

 

freakyy~ haha oh well at least i know who the brother went to.. we should arrange a family reunion sometime lol

 /ps what headphones are u using??


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *callmevil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_.../ps what headphones are u using??_

 

My old Ety ER-4S


----------



## SONGsanmanwah

Dang. Thai customs plus VAT cost me RM 210/US$ 70 roughly -_-'.


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SONGsanmanwah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dang. Thai customs plus VAT cost me RM 210/US$ 70 roughly -_-'._

 

Yeah, that's how much they want to charge me at first but I actually opened up my wallet and showed them that I only have RM160 in hand and told them that I can't pay them any higher......the customs berate me there and then but they did accepted my offer in the end.....


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*ZephyrSapphire:*
 Hahaha but sending them to Malaysia means that you have to wait longer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 

Longer than from USA to Australia ah? 2 weeks from USA to Australia shipping normally. Customs tahan 1~2 weeks. One month average. Can beat or not? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, that's how much they want to charge me at first but I actually opened up my wallet and showed them that I only have RM160 in hand and told them that I can't pay them any higher......the customs berate me there and then but they did accepted my offer in the end....._

 

LOL. Malaysian customs. Even you can bargain with the government.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My old Ety ER-4S 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hows the combo with your dac->iriver??


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Longer than from USA to Australia ah? 2 weeks from USA to Australia shipping normally. Customs tahan 1~2 weeks. One month average. Can beat or not? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







 LOL. Malaysian customs. Even you can bargain with the government._

 

lisa took 4 days to get here, no delay in customs


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hows the combo with your dac->iriver??_

 

They are easing in just nice...I would not be doing any critical listening now....not just yet. Later after 200 hours


----------



## musicmaker

I got my Lisa + LLP a couple of weeks ago to see what the fuss was all about. Got is used and broken in I suppose. Finally got around to completing the RCA cables for the Lisa. Plugged everything in and switched her on this morning, my jaws just dropped. There are numerous reviews on the Lisa so I won't go into details here. I'll just say this - this is a special amp, the reviews are true. The Lisa III is the BEST portable/transportable amp I have ever heard .

 Folks that are waiting for theirs or burning her in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, you are in for a real treat.

 Congratulations to Triad Audio. Amazing amp.


----------



## EFN

Just for fun...prepping my Lisa III for "portable" use...

 Ultra short Mini-RCAs using solid core Pure 5N Silver + Canare Starquad grounding















 Still waiting for my Switchcraft RCAs to arrive and more mods needed on the DAC side to allow RCA output


----------



## kbug

Is their website down? I got Error 404.


----------



## dallan

Gotta admit after being on my hybrid for a few days and coming back to Lisa i really appreciate the soundstage/separation of music layering and speed/crispness. It's nice to go back and forth sometimes, makes you see different characteristics.


----------



## callmevil

dallan, whats your experience with the esw9 with the Lisa?

 efn, is that a DIY dac?

 my Lisa is at 200hrs burn-in now.. how much longer must i run this pink noise through it? lol


----------



## dallan

I think the esw9 is greatly improved with Lisa. My only problem with the esw9s is they seem a little iem to me. Kind of a lack of space, or you are hearing the sound more in your head like an iem than a big soundstage with instrument separation. Lisa is veeeerry good at instrument separation and opening the soundstage so helps them dramatically.

 As far as burn in goes, with out opening up a debate, i really don't know if burn in exists, it might, but what i do know is that psychological burn in exists. In that i mean that with most components you need to get used to the sound and then decide if you like it doing abx with others that you are also used to.


----------



## EFN

Burn in curve for Lisa III does not seem to be as apparent as other amps I have ever used. Probably due to smaller caps (smaller but more) so the burn in will not be as extensive with bigger caps.

*callmevil:*
 Yes that's a HifiDIY.net PCM1793 DAC. More info in my signature.


----------



## jamato8

I didn't hear much burn in with the Lisa III. The sound did not change much at all, if any, to my ear.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I didn't hear much burn in with the Lisa III. The sound did not change much at all, if any, to my ear._

 

I noticed a small amount, but I would doubt it was the lisa III, more likely to be the teflon VCAPs in my dock, I only added them pretty soon before I got the lisa. the OIMP are totally burned in (about 400hrs, with only about 40-50 on the teflon when I got lisa) I actually do 90% of my burn-in with music, that way you can hear any evolving over time.


----------



## musicmaker




----------



## paulybatz

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/l...thread-407093/

 many wanted a thread in the portable section...please follow link and submit pics of your sexy rig, comments and testimonials.

 Pauly


----------



## Jap

[size=small]So . . . any word on when the Desktop Lisa's will be shipping?[/size]


----------



## jordinario

Hi, I just bought the LISA IIIXP at triadaudio last 2 days using paypal as payment. Did you recieve any email notice after your purchase? Because until now I did not recieve any email notice about the item reciept and shipment process, I even email Brad about this but no reply. Is this only normal? if yes how long before I can track the delivery?

 Thanks,
 Joey 



			
				EFN;5369523 said:
			
		

> *ZephyrSapphire:*
> Hahaha but sending them to Malaysia means that you have to wait longer


----------



## jordinario

I guess I have to answer my question hehehe, anyway Brad just emailed me about my order for LISA III xp, he is just very busy last week. TriadAudio have a good customer service, Im just so excited and impatient for my new toy hehehe. 

 thanks,
 Joey


----------



## dallan

^^^Good News looking forward to hearing impressions.


----------



## travisg

Hey Brad would there be any way to retro fit an original lisa with the new face plates and knobs i have one that i bought from Tony aka. cardude


----------



## travisg

bump


----------



## Remitrom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *travisg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Brad would there be any way to retro fit an original lisa with the new face plates and knobs i have one that i bought from Tony aka. cardude_

 

We have only made enough Face Plates and Machined knobs for the # of amps we have. is the good reason (Their are always two , The good reason and the real reason) and the real reason is If the first 100 could look like the second 100 I am selling now, Then they would be directly competing with me at a discount. (if & when resold), So if you want the best amp in the best case , buy new..


----------



## travisg

Ok thanks Brad


----------



## Remitrom

Hey Travis, Pauly, and others who want to improve the looks of an older LisaIII 
 Now you understand the "real reason" not to sell new stock plates, Let us find a suitable alternative that protects my interests, AND still gives you Better than you have Requested!!
 How about if I had the machinist make new plates from BRASS stock? and matching BRASS Knobs to match? Put these on to replace the originals.? OH with the black case.. this looks COOL.. IF 5 people were interested ? ? ? ? ? I could/would be able to have them made for say $65 per set? (std.) This would be another accessory to add to Triad Audio site as well?


----------



## fhuang

any different between the standard version and the xp besides the size and using different battery?


----------



## RIDE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Remitrom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Travis, Pauly, and others who want to improve the looks of an older LisaIII 
 Now you understand the "real reason" not to sell new stock plates, Let us find a suitable alternative that protects my interests, AND still gives you Better than you have Requested!!
 How about if I had the machinist make new plates from BRASS stock? and matching BRASS Knobs to match? Put these on to replace the originals.? OH with the black case.. this looks COOL.. IF 5 people were interested ? ? ? ? ? I could/would be able to have them made for say $65 per set? (std.) This would be another accessory to add to Triad Audio site as well?_

 

OOOOHHHH....Brad....this sounds HOT!

 Keep me posted if you end up doing it.

 RIDE


----------



## paulybatz

Perhaps...let me know...I don't know about brass but...that's just because I can't see it.


----------



## Remitrom

OK, Brass plates for Lisa III std. have been machined and are now at the engraver.
 Brass knobs will be completed as well, sets will be available, and I will get help posting pics next week!


----------



## RIDE

WOW! I can't wait to see those! Should be AMAZING!!!

 RIDE


----------



## Remitrom

Oops , camera dont work, uh, daa,, Will get help..
 Brass on Black sure looks cool.. see soon..

 Lisa RS , Desktop/home amp, (we just do not fit into categories neatly)
 is now ready!!! & available!! When you get to the Lisa level of Sound Quality
 it is hard to best, and improvements are measured in small degrees. To attempt this
 Phil has nearly doubled the power, (removing the batteries in the process) now up to
 home amp standards, added more capacitors & transistors as only he knows how.
 And WALLA, the result is noticeable, slightly, in a word - MORE - just a little more
 of what Lisa is already known for.. Of course source, cable, & can changes are
 extremely obvious. Phil amazes me.. What can I say? Limited quantities


----------



## Jap

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Remitrom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oops , camera dont work, uh, daa,, Will get help..
 Brass on Black sure looks cool.. see soon..

 Lisa RS , Desktop/home amp, (we just do not fit into categories neatly)
 is now ready!!! & available!! When you get to the Lisa level of Sound Quality
 it is hard to best, and improvements are measured in small degrees. To attempt this
 Phil has nearly doubled the power, (removing the batteries in the process) now up to
 home amp standards, added more capacitors & transistors as only he knows how.
 And WALLA, the result is noticeable, slightly, in a word - MORE - just a little more
 of what Lisa is already known for.. Of course source, cable, & can changes are
 extremely obvious. Phil amazes me.. What can I say? Limited quantities_

 

[size=small]
 Is there a price on these babies as yet, Brad?[/size]




[size=small]

 EDIT: Another question: Can this Lisa RS home amp legitimately drive a Sennheiser HD650 to the max like a solid home amp should?[/size]


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jap* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_EDIT: Another question: Can this Lisa III home amp legitimately drive a Sennheiser HD650 to the max like a solid home amp should?_

 

I do not mean to interfere - but I can testify that the Lisa III can easily drive the HD650 to the stars...


----------



## qusp

^^ indeed, as my fellow passengers on the bus sometimes will attest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ....or is the protest??


----------



## Jap

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rasmushorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I do not mean to interfere - but I can testify that the Lisa III can easily drive the HD650 to the stars..._

 

[size=small]
 That type of interference is definitely encouraged. Thanks, Rasmushorn and Qusp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know there are a number of small worthy home amps that can drive the 650's with aplomb. However, few (or none!) sport Phil's audiophile level bass contour functionality, which is so flexible and practical.[/size]


----------



## fkclo

I have communicated with the designer Phil on the RS version, and subsequently had the opportunity for a good, in-depth listen to this amp. 

 First, some introduction on the RS - according to Phil Larocco :-

*Quote / Extract : *

_Unlike previous LISA III’s, The LISA RS is available in only the Home edition. Therefore the limitations imposed by alternate battery operation are removed because the LISA RS is an AC mains only powered headphone amplifier. The decision to keep the two Box systems of power supply and Amplifier is to allow the upmost in placement either vertically stacked one on top the other or placed side by side. Housing the Amplifier and power supply in separate enclosures also reduces the potential for hum and noise by virtue of shielding provided between the units. 

 The LISA RS takes the previous LISA XP and LAB POWER supply to the next level with circuitry enhancements that obtains the absolute highest performance obtainable from Phil Larocco's Buffered Op-Amp Topology. Additional circuitry refinements include operating the amplifier from high voltage power supplies. In the RS version The LAB POWER SUPPLY is set to provide 32 volts of Supper Clean regulated DC power to the LISA RS giving slightly over twice the power potential of the previous 24 volts in LISA III XP. 

 Taking full advantage of this improvement the amplifier circuitry was upgraded in several areas to provide more linear output current allowing operation into load Impedances one quarter the value useable with the previous LISA III’s at the same power and distortion performance. To avoid over-stressing the output transistors originally used in the LISA III’s, so these were replaced with the output transistors utilized in the definitive HEADCODE allowing the full benefit of the other circuitry enhancements to the listener. Large value reservoir capacitors occupy the space previously filled with batteries for substantial dynamic impact completely preserving every nuance and detail of the music. 

 With all these Improvements in power and output stages, it makes sense the voltage gain circuitry be also improved? How do you improve upon perfection? The original LISA III has utilized many unique and proprietary techniques to extract the utmost from the humble monolithic IC Op-Amp. Indeed a difficult task it is to improve upon this however, there remains one obscure technique described by Walt Jung, which reduces distortion in the Op-Amp by 10dB, and this was put to good use._

*Unquote.*

 I took possession of a RS prototype in mid-October and have, despite a work-disturbed month, a good listen to it. I still have a special version of the original LISA III XP (in wooden case) with me so I was able to capture some obvious difference between the new RS and the battery powered XP. My prototype is still in the same LISA III XP and LLP casing so from the outside there is no markings saying it is a RS. I would expect the final commercial version will be marked as such. 

 In the car industry, the "R", "S" and "RS" are being prestigious suffixes of something special, and usually more expensive. I believe Phil wants to mean the same thing, though I am not sure about the pricing. 

 As good as the LISA III XP as a sub-$1K amp, I can almost immediately spot the difference when I listen the LISA RS, which is now probably the cheapest amp I have which have made the HD800 really shine. My first impression is instrument separation and overall imagine is improved. The RS is faster and more meaty - displaying astonishing dynamic response. Bass is more extended and better controlled. Decay and air are superb. It still shares the same DNA as the LISA III, only better in almost every aspect. 

 I am not sure of the official pricing, but was told it will be priced to be affordable. 

 Comparing to the other solid state and tube amps that I have owned and listened to, the LISA RS is a step above quite a few of them, including the Corda Symphony, Amphora SE, Woo Audio 6, Headphone Pro (even with the Little Pinkie v3i PSU), Lehmann Black Cube Linear, and the Graham Slee Solo (with PSU1), the Headroom Ultra Desktop (with Desktop Power Supply), the RSA Raptor, Grace M902, Lavry DA10, .... and others.

 It is surprisingly close the the Rudistor RPX-100 (according to the notes I kept), which is now evolved to become the RPX-300. If the RS is priced below US$1,200, it can easily be one of the best buy as the last solid state headphone amp one may ever need. Compared to the Rudistor RP010B MKII (in single end output) that I currently own, the LISA RS is still a tad less in resolution and sound staging but that's probably all. I must say this is no shame as the Rudistor RP010B MKII is easily over 3 times more expensive than the LISA RS. 

 Is it perfect ? Well, almost. Phil does want the LISA RS to be the best achievable from a OP-AMP based topology and I would say he has his mission accomplished. But there are a few things that we should take note. First, the gain setting of my RS prototype is more suited to higher impedance cans. When I hooked the RS to the output of my Chord QBD76 (which provide an single end output of 3.7V), I only need to set the volume to less than 9 o'clock for a good enough volume on my HD800 and HD650. Using the Edition 8, I have very little play at the knob before it becomes just too loud. The situation does improve when I paired the LISA RS to my Nagra CDP ( which as a default output of only 1.2V). I am not sure if the commercial version will have a lower gain setting though. ( The battery powered LISA III has a gain setting to suit portable player like the iPod.)

 Second, like the LISA III XP, the LISA RS is a single purpose machine - it has only one pair of inputs and does headphone amping only. So, feature wise, it is a bit lacking compared to others as a home amp ( multiple inputs, pre-amp out, SE and balanced out...etc.). Instead, the RS does the single job so well that one will have to shell out a lot more money to get above its performance as a headphone amp.

 And one can certainly put in better a volume control (but that will tilt the price significantly). The one on the RS is good and I have no problem in channel tracking and balance, but I just can't stop imaging what this little gem can do if it comes with a better pot.

 In short, for those who are looking for a compact desktop or home headphone amp, the LISA RS should be near the top of your list. I have enjoyed it tremendously. 


 F. Lo


----------



## rasmushorn

Thank you for that great review. It seems like a great new piece of hardware. I hope the price will be equal to the old LISA.


----------



## Skylab

Nice comments, fkclo. Thanks!


----------



## mrarroyo

Does sound very promising, would love to listen to one (maybe at a meet).


----------



## ManAtWork

Yes, LISA III is one of the best options to match the HD650 with very well sounding.


----------



## paulybatz

Well, you can now give your LISAIII a face-lift...check it out!

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/6179608-post176.html

 Very sexy and cool!


----------



## estreeter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have communicated with the designer Phil on the RS version, and subsequently had the opportunity for a good, in-depth listen to this amp. 

 First, some introduction on the RS - according to Phil Larocco :-

*Quote / Extract : *

Unlike previous LISA III’s, The LISA RS is available in only the Home edition. Therefore the limitations imposed by alternate battery operation are removed because the LISA RS is an AC mains only powered headphone amplifier. The decision to keep the two Box systems of power supply and Amplifier is to allow the upmost in placement either vertically stacked one on top the other or placed side by side. Housing the Amplifier and power supply in separate enclosures also reduces the potential for hum and noise by virtue of shielding provided between the units. 

 The LISA RS takes the previous LISA XP and LAB POWER supply to the next level with circuitry enhancements that obtains the absolute highest performance obtainable from Phil Larocco's Buffered Op-Amp Topology. Additional circuitry refinements include operating the amplifier from high voltage power supplies. In the RS version The LAB POWER SUPPLY is set to provide 32 volts of Supper Clean regulated DC power to the LISA RS giving slightly over twice the power potential of the previous 24 volts in LISA III XP. 

 Taking full advantage of this improvement the amplifier circuitry was upgraded in several areas to provide more linear output current allowing operation into load Impedances one quarter the value useable with the previous LISA III’s at the same power and distortion performance. To avoid over-stressing the output transistors originally used in the LISA III’s, so these were replaced with the output transistors utilized in the definitive HEADCODE allowing the full benefit of the other circuitry enhancements to the listener. Large value reservoir capacitors occupy the space previously filled with batteries for substantial dynamic impact completely preserving every nuance and detail of the music. 

 With all these Improvements in power and output stages, it makes sense the voltage gain circuitry be also improved? How do you improve upon perfection? The original LISA III has utilized many unique and proprietary techniques to extract the utmost from the humble monolithic IC Op-Amp. Indeed a difficult task it is to improve upon this however, there remains one obscure technique described by Walt Jung, which reduces distortion in the Op-Amp by 10dB, and this was put to good use.

*Unquote.*

 I took possession of a RS prototype in mid-October and have, despite a work-disturbed month, a good listen to it. I still have a special version of the original LISA III XP (in wooden case) with me so I was able to capture some obvious difference between the new RS and the battery powered XP. My prototype is still in the same LISA III XP and LLP casing so from the outside there is no markings saying it is a RS. I would expect the final commercial version will be marked as such. 

 In the car industry, the "R", "S" and "RS" are being prestigious suffixes of something special, and usually more expensive. I believe Phil wants to mean the same thing, though I am not sure about the pricing. 

 As good as the LISA III XP as a sub-$1K amp, I can almost immediately spot the difference when I listen the LISA RS, which is now probably the cheapest amp I have which have made the HD800 really shine. My first impression is instrument separation and overall imagine is improved. The RS is faster and more meaty - displaying astonishing dynamic response. Bass is more extended and better controlled. Decay and air are superb. It still shares the same DNA as the LISA III, only better in almost every aspect. 

 I am not sure of the official pricing, but was told it will be priced to be affordable. 

 Comparing to the other solid state and tube amps that I have owned and listened to, the LISA RS is a step above quite a few of them, including the Corda Symphony, Amphora SE, Woo Audio 6, Headphone Pro (even with the Little Pinkie v3i PSU), Lehmann Black Cube Linear, and the Graham Slee Solo (with PSU1), the Headroom Ultra Desktop (with Desktop Power Supply), the RSA Raptor, Grace M902, Lavry DA10, .... and others.

 It is surprisingly close the the Rudistor RPX-100 (according to the notes I kept), which is now evolved to become the RPX-300. If the RS is priced below US$1,200, it can easily be one of the best buy as the last solid state headphone amp one may ever need. Compared to the Rudistor RP010B MKII (in single end output) that I currently own, the LISA RS is still a tad less in resolution and sound staging but that's probably all. I must say this is no shame as the Rudistor RP010B MKII is easily over 3 times more expensive than the LISA RS. 

 Is it perfect ? Well, almost. Phil does want the LISA RS to be the best achievable from a OP-AMP based topology and I would say he has his mission accomplished. But there are a few things that we should take note. First, the gain setting of my RS prototype is more suited to higher impedance cans. When I hooked the RS to the output of my Chord QBD76 (which provide an single end output of 3.7V), I only need to set the volume to less than 9 o'clock for a good enough volume on my HD800 and HD650. Using the Edition 8, I have very little play at the knob before it becomes just too loud. The situation does improve when I paired the LISA RS to my Nagra CDP ( which as a default output of only 1.2V). I am not sure if the commercial version will have a lower gain setting though. ( The battery powered LISA III has a gain setting to suit portable player like the iPod.)

 Second, like the LISA III XP, the LISA RS is a single purpose machine - it has only one pair of inputs and does headphone amping only. So, feature wise, it is a bit lacking compared to others as a home amp ( multiple inputs, pre-amp out, SE and balanced out...etc.). Instead, the RS does the single job so well that one will have to shell out a lot more money to get above its performance as a headphone amp.

 And one can certainly put in better a volume control (but that will tilt the price significantly). The one on the RS is good and I have no problem in channel tracking and balance, but I just can't stop imaging what this little gem can do if it comes with a better pot.

 In short, for those who are looking for a compact desktop or home headphone amp, the LISA RS should be near the top of your list. I have enjoyed it tremendously. 


 F. Lo_

 

F.lo, you have basically named every desktop on my wish list (Isabellina a notable omission, but that is more expensive by several orders of magnitude) and said 'This is better'. Is it possible for you to start a new thread dedicated to the RS, please ? 

 Thanks,

 estreeter


----------



## BlackStarPUA

Really Great Amp.... looking forward to the portable lisa...


----------



## GreenLeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_F.lo, you have basically named every desktop on my wish list (Isabellina a notable omission, but that is more expensive by several orders of magnitude) and said 'This is better'. Is it possible for you to start a new thread dedicated to the RS, please ? 

 Thanks,

 estreeter_

 

He hasn't named the Phonitor yet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. By the way, do you mean the Isabella? The amp of the Isabellina is the Amphora SE which F. Lo has already mentioned.


----------



## GreenLeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Remitrom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oops , camera dont work, uh, daa,, Will get help..
 Brass on Black sure looks cool.. see soon..

 Lisa RS , Desktop/home amp, (we just do not fit into categories neatly)
 is now ready!!! & available!! When you get to the Lisa level of Sound Quality
 it is hard to best, and improvements are measured in small degrees. To attempt this
 Phil has nearly doubled the power, (removing the batteries in the process) now up to
 home amp standards, added more capacitors & transistors as only he knows how.
 And WALLA, the result is noticeable, slightly, in a word - MORE - just a little more
 of what Lisa is already known for.. Of course source, cable, & can changes are
 extremely obvious. Phil amazes me.. What can I say? Limited quantities_

 

How to order? Can't find the RS on your website.


----------



## estreeter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GreenLeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He hasn't named the Phonitor yet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. By the way, do you mean the Isabella? The amp of the Isabellina is the Amphora SE which F. Lo has already mentioned._

 

The amp in the $2500 Red Wine Audio Isabellina is identical to the $995 Amphora ? 

 OK - $2500 Isabellina:
Products > Isabellina HPA - Red Wine Audio

 Subtract the $1500 cost of the DAC:
Products > Isabellina - Red Wine Audio

 And you have the =~ 1K amp:
ALO Audio

 It all adds up - is this in black and white somewhere and I've simply missed it ? 

 I also like the Grace M902 (yep, its in there..), but it doesnt get much ink on Head-Fi. The Phonitor seems to be designed for studio use, and I wouldnt use most of it.


----------



## GreenLeo

The standard alone Amphora takes RCA inputs. The HPA can only take the output of the Isabellina and not source upgradeable so it should charge less than a retail Amphora SE. Apart from that, these two amps are more or less identical in performance.


----------



## estreeter

Thanks GreenLeo - looks like I need to wait for the RS along with everyone else. Will be eager to see the first couple of reviews.


----------



## GreenLeo

You're welcome estreeter. It seems to me that both the m902 and the Phonitor were targeted for professional use. Well, for head-fiers, any professional gears can be turned to home gears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

 Actually the Phonitor is rated higher than the Grace m902 and I believe F. Lo have written a pretty detail review on that. Please read the Phonitor appreciation thread in headfi. I can't remember the name of the thread but you should be able to search it easily.

 By the way, Phonitor has a little brother which is much cheaper called Auditor which has the core amp as the Phonitor less its features. You may want to have a look as well.

 For me, I like the Lisa III very much and now am using the lineout of the 801 to it. I would definitely wait for the review of the RS.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_F.lo, you have basically named every desktop on my wish list (Isabellina a notable omission, but that is more expensive by several orders of magnitude) and said 'This is better'. Is it possible for you to start a new thread dedicated to the RS, please ? 

 Thanks,

 estreeter_

 

Hi estreeter,

 Not sure if it is worthwhile to start a new thread at his moment, given it is available only in "limited quantities" according to Brad. A new thread makes sense only when more people have heard or owned the RS so there can be more sharing at a bigger group.

 F. Lo


----------



## fkclo

Some people asked about how the LISA RS compared to the Phonitor.

 First off, I haven't done the comparison recently. Yes, the Phonitor is still with me but at its current configuration, a direct comparison will require some cable reshuffling which I simply don't have the time....

 But having heard the Phonitor for so many hours I would say it is still more neutral and resolving than the LISA RS. In fact, the Phonitor is now becoming my reference amp so that I can tell if other combinations are warmer or brighter, or coloured in a different way. 

 Both the Phonitor and RS display remarkable dynamics and handles complex transient passages extremely well. Phonitor have an edge in its pin point imaging and wider sound stage. But the RS handles bass like no others and it reproduces such well textured and tonally correct bass that one can hear so much more from the RS at the bottom of the spectrum. o.k. I may be a bit exaggerating but yes, the upper bass, mid bass and lower bass of the RS are just, well, great. 

 In terms of musicality I must say the advantage is to the RS. Phil has that magic embedded in his circuit to make music non-fatiguing, engaging and organic - so that you can feel the flesh of the singer and the movement at the throat while blowing the trumpet. There is exceptional realism listening to the RS which make it one of the best "mid-class" amp for jazz; whereas the Phonitor is "the" amp for big symphonies and orchestra.

 The RS is more tolerating on source too. The ruthless revealing power of Phonitor can be frustrating at times - there is simply no hiding - bad recordings, bad cabling, bad source... and all come and hurt. The RS on the other hand tends to be a tad more forgiving and to many, this is really good news when listening to some of the poorly recorded CDs produced in 80s.

 One last caveat - it was my pair of ears, my mood and my setup. So threat these impressions with a grain of salt. YMMV. It is also worth noting that the HD800 and HD650 were the two headphones I used recently with the RS. 

 Cheers,
 F. Lo


----------



## GreenLeo

Thanks for the comparison. It's great.

 "it was my pair of years" - you mean ears, right ?


----------



## fkclo

Ooops! Thanks GreenLeo for pointing that out. Now corrected.

 F. Lo


----------



## estreeter

Thanks for that, F.Lo : your impressions are remarkably similar to some of the comparisons between the Benchmark DAC1 and the M902, where several have chosen the Grace despite the Benchmark's superior technical ability. I dont think we can underestimate musicality, given that its a love of music that drives most of us to buy gear, and hopefully not the opposite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Phonitor is considerably more expensive than either of those amps here, and I'm not trying to lump them into the same camp, but it all drives home the VFM case for the Lisa. The Auditor would be the closest in terms of pricing, but it doesnt seem to have been terribly well received here in Oz : happy to hear otherwise.


----------



## techenvy

hears a tuff on a lisa 3 or a headroom amp/dac
 dang i wish lisa 3 had a dac but i understand why it does not

 what dacs have good synergy with the lisa 3??????


----------



## techenvy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for that, F.Lo : your impressions are remarkably similar to some of the comparisons between the Benchmark DAC1 and the M902, where several have chosen the Grace despite the Benchmark's superior technical ability. I dont think we can underestimate musicality, given that its a love of music that drives most of us to buy gear, and hopefully not the opposite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Phonitor is considerably more expensive than either of those amps here, and I'm not trying to lump them into the same camp, but it all drives home the VFM case for the Lisa. The Auditor would be the closest in terms of pricing, but it doesnt seem to have been terribly well received here in Oz : happy to hear otherwise._

 

so the grace is close to the becnh mark what about lisa or the headroom desktop amp/dac

 also dosent the grace 902 have a freakin remote control????? that right there is worth a million bucks!!!!!!!!!
 none of these headamps have remotes and they are missing out on my buisness


----------



## techenvy

what is the RS model is that just an updated version of lisa or a modded version?


----------



## GreenLeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *techenvy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hears a tuff on a lisa 3 or a headroom amp/dac
 dang i wish lisa 3 had a dac but i understand why it does not

 what dacs have good synergy with the lisa 3??????_

 

I believe any high quality dac should have a good synergy with the Lisa III.


----------



## dallan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *techenvy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hears a tuff on a lisa 3 or a headroom amp/dac
 dang i wish lisa 3 had a dac but i understand why it does not

 what dacs have good synergy with the lisa 3??????_

 

Not a tough choice at all as i see it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit-I have used both mobile dac(pico dac only-rca out) and home dacs with Lisa, both sound good. When out an about it is a luxury to have a dac with her and at home a nice home one feeds good too. Times like right now on my break from work, I don't want to heat up the Zana Duex tubes so i reroute to Lisa lll my modded DLlll and waaalaaa, spectacular!


----------



## RockinCannoisseur

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dallan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not a tough choice at all as i see it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit-I have used both mobile dac(pico dac only-rca out) and home dacs with Lisa, both sound good. When out an about it is a luxury to have a dac with her and at home a nice home one feeds good too. Times like right now on my break from work, I don't want to heat up the Zana Duex tubes so i reroute to Lisa lll my modded DLlll and waaalaaa, spectacular!_

 

that is so cool,,,i definitley gotta get a portable dac for her, i wonder if u can hear a difference in toslink between a portable and non portable,, the diff between toslink and usb dac is very apparent imo. is there any usb dac out there that can come close to aa toslink? ive been testing my usb dac and i think they all sound lacking compared to toslink


----------



## Remitrom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *techenvy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what is the RS model is that just an updated version of lisa or a modded version?_

 

It is a modded Lisa, batteries removed. caps & transistors added
 The LLP is the same , adjusted up to 32 volts dc
 with a jeweler screwdriver.


----------



## TranceDude

How does Lisa III pair with Westone UM3X? Especiallly interested in reaction to bass boost etc.

 Thank you


----------



## TranceDude

Anynody? Please.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TranceDude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How does Lisa III pair with Westone UM3X? Especiallly interested in reaction to bass boost etc.

 Thank you_

 

Very sensitive IEM's tend to have audible HISS from the LISA III. I do not know if UM3X are very sensitive? But if they are you will be able to hear the constant hiss in the background.


----------



## Sceptre

I have four portable setups.

 The one with the LisaIII is an iMod, PV-Cap to Lisa III. I have used my JH13Pros with this set up and the punchiness and beauty of the three channel is all appreciated, but the noise floor is too high for me. LisaIII was never designed to be IEM amp. It sings with Ed9 and D7000 though.

 The H120 to D10 has lower noise floor for IEM as does my H140 to Sonosax SX DA-2. They are my audiophile portable set ups for IEM. iPhone 3GS to IEM still rocks for noise floor and punch in many circumstances though.

 In short, I wouldn't design a portable setup for IEM with Lisa III unless it was low sensitivity or high impedance.

 I would use the LisaIII for mid or full size phones though. It can make Porta Pros and P5's perform but is overkill for them really.

 Just my experience and thoughts.

 Sceptre


----------



## Superfrag

Just wanted to inquire about the manufacturer service and response times ; I have sent an email but got no response so far..


----------



## joefan

Same here. Did you ever get any response?


----------



## ppl

I personaly responded to Joe fan a while ago so tell me whats the prob did not every one get what they wanted????????????????????


----------



## Remitrom

THE L3 WILL BE AVAILABLE IN WEEKS !!  Waiting on cases.


----------



## Sceptre

Looking forward to hearing the L3 before buying one.  If the hiss in non existant on IEM's then it might replace the the Pico Slim. Might miss that sweet volume control of the slim though.
   
  Regards
   
  Sceptre


----------



## CARRION FEAST

remitrom said:


> THE L3 WILL BE AVAILABLE IN WEEKS !!  Waiting on cases.




Ordered Thursday- very excited! The wooden case looks very nice- well done Sir!


----------



## JohnSantana

fkclo said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ok, I have found an old adaptor in my home as below:



Does this means that with the red dot below, it is center positive ?: 

which means I can just swap the positive and the negative as per the picture below: 

Any comment and suggestion would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## xtrmkys

I haven't been on here in ages, sold my older Lisa a while back but checking out this new one.  Longer lasting battery and included charger is the newest news I found so far.  Has anyone tried the newest "30 hour Lisa" yet?  I'm dying to know how well it does.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## JohnSantana

xtrmkys said:


> I haven't been on here in ages, sold my older Lisa a while back but checking out this new one.  Longer lasting battery and included charger is the newest news I found so far.  Has anyone tried the newest "30 hour Lisa" yet?  I'm dying to know how well it does.
> 
> Thanks!




Which Lisa Amp is this that you mean ?


----------



## xtrmkys

Hello John,
  
 If you go to Triad Audio's website, they list a new one right on the front page "New 30 Hour Lisa" is now available.  30 hours sounds pretty good.  I was wondering if anyone's purchased one yet and what the results were.  
  
 Thanks,


----------



## fhuang

didn't know about it.  30 hours?  i guess no more excuse.  if nothing change(as the website says), it's simply, easily the best portable amp.  i'm going to get it.


----------



## xtreme4099

fhuang said:


> didn't know about it.  30 hours?  i guess no more excuse.  if nothing change(as the website says), it's simply, easily the best portable amp.  i'm going to get it.


 
 Yep that's for the new version, its a bigger li-on battery pack
  
 Just a note it comes with its own 16.5vdc battery charger, you'll be doing the majority of your listening with the battery pack, its my go to amp for work and on the go. The L3 has been dead silent with or without battery use, when plugged into my Etymotic ER4P's, i can't speak for other IEMs but for my purposes its been perfect. 
  
 If you have the older version that uses the 24vdc power supply of the L3 or Lisa3, and don't want to opt for the $$ accompanying lab power, Jameco sells a cheap Linear Regulated PSU that works very well.
http://www.jameco.com/1/1/2670-dfu240050d3030-ac-dc-regulated-linear-wall-adapter.html
  
 These amps have been wonderful for the many years i've used them, I can't add more about what already has been said about the sound previously, its a portable amp that sounds like a desktop amp. Taking it to the meets, elicit a lot of oooh and ahhhs from other headfiers that otherwise thought that such a small amp would have issues with their power hungry headphones, its never been the case, I continue to enjoy its sonic attributes even after to listening to much more expensive gear, I never get the feeling I'm missing out  
  
 Have Fun All !
  
 -Serg


----------



## fhuang

i actually heard l3 and lisa (was it 3?  i don't remember, older version) few times.  very good amp.  the only thing holding me back was the size, didn't think i would bring an amp with me(i am now).  and the battery life(5 hours with 2 9v battery?).  it sound great with headphones, and also ciems(also dead silent).


----------



## stag

As an owner of the original L3, I am wondering if anyone has heard of the possibility to upgrade to the new batteries? Also, I have the large 50hour unit - lots of time out and away, and one must have music- and I am wondering if the new lithium batteries can be doubled like the previous Ni-Mh's could? I am hoping that by keeping the larger case I can still have 50 plus hours. Appreciate the thoughts.


----------



## xtreme4099

stag said:


> As an owner of the original L3, I am wondering if anyone has heard of the possibility to upgrade to the new batteries? Also, I have the large 50hour unit - lots of time out and away, and one must have music- and I am wondering if the new lithium batteries can be doubled like the previous Ni-Mh's could? I am hoping that by keeping the larger case I can still have 50 plus hours. Appreciate the thoughts.


 
  
 Is this the L3 or the Lisa 3 ?  if it's the L3 i think you can probably email brad, and askem what it would cost for a straight swap, with you sending yours back. The battery pack should fit the exact same case as the L3.


----------



## dallan

Still loving my Lisa lll, got the RCA redone a friend and now works again, what an awesome little amp!


----------



## stag

xtreme4099 said:


> Is this the L3 or the Lisa 3 ?  if it's the L3 i think you can probably email brad, and askem what it would cost for a straight swap, with you sending yours back. The battery pack should fit the exact same case as the L3.


 
  
 My apologies, it is the Lisa 3. Large bodied.


----------



## ppl

No the new Batt will not fit LISA III


----------

